# Your Bike in front of a Church



## User (23 Dec 2017)




----------



## Spiderweb (23 Dec 2017)

The smallest church I know, St Mary’s, Lead, North Yorkshire.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2017)

In front of the Eglise Saint-Vaast in Hondschoote;





In front of Astbury Church, Cheshire;


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Dec 2017)

Church in Carsac-de-Gurson, Dordogne.


----------



## Specialeyes (23 Dec 2017)

St. Germer-de-Fly in Picardy, lovely breakfast stop on London-Paris 24hr.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2017)

This one is at Hockley Heath






This one is at Hatton and dates back to the 13 century but could be older.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2017)

Debenham church in Suffolk


----------



## Aravis (23 Dec 2017)

Similar to one posted before, I think, in the "bike in front of a gate" thread. St Bartholomew's, Vowchurch, in Herefordshire's Golden Valley:


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Dec 2017)

Thorp Arch (top) and Clifford


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Dec 2017)

Little Barrington, Burford.


----------



## Ian H (23 Dec 2017)

A tour last year.












Dorset churchyard



__ Ian H
__ 23 Dec 2017


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2017)

Just a little church... sorry it's with me and other bikes & their riders...


----------



## burntoutbanger (24 Dec 2017)

Stoke. The village between Hartland and Hartland Quay on the North Devon/North Cornwall border.

One of the biggest churches to smallest village ratios I've ever stumbled across, which serves to show the power and influence the church used to have.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2017)

burntoutbanger said:


> View attachment 388331
> 
> 
> Stoke. The village between Hartland and Hartland Quay on the North Devon/North Cornwall border.
> ...


Haha - amused by the length-to-height ratio of that... the opposite of Norton-sub-Hamdon in Somerset, which looks taller-than-it's-long (sorry no bike - Wikipedia photo)


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2017)

My old faithful Marin out at Mary's the Virgin at Whiston


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2017)

Two from my rides this year







St Micheal And All Angels church Croft






Church of St mary's OldBerrow


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Dec 2017)

St Peter's at Thorner this morning


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2017)

And another of my favourite pictures from 2017 .







Holdsworth professional outside Tyringham


----------



## Ian H (24 Dec 2017)

burntoutbanger said:


> Stoke. The village between Hartland and Hartland Quay on the North Devon/North Cornwall border.
> 
> One of the biggest churches to smallest village ratios I've ever stumbled across, which serves to show the power and influence the church used to have.



Devon has a lot of dispersed communities rather than nucleated villages, so the church would have served quite a large area.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5090984, member: 9609"]clearly a bit breezy[/QUOTE]

Oh yes, mid 20's gusting to the mid-30's mph so I definitely knew about it.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Dec 2017)

St John the Baptist, Kirkby Wharfe, North Yorkshire. This is my local church, we attended a lovely carol service here last Sunday.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2017)

From this morning, Newbourne Church


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Dec 2017)

Only a short shakedown pootle today but able to take some pics outside the local big Church*













*Ok a Cathedral


----------



## Custom24 (26 Dec 2017)

I would but I worry about catching on fire if I loiter long enough for a photograph.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2017)

Jenkins said:


> From this morning, Newbourne Church
> View attachment 388535


Blimey, that's some buttressing there. Just as well, given the angle 

Actually, made me think of Temple Church in Bristol, where my great grandfather was choimaster for ages. After it was bombed in the war, the demolition team was about to blow up the tower as they thought it was dangerous, until it was pointed out that it had been leaning for a few centuries before the war (Wikipedia photo again)...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2017)

Not a Church, but a lot of people seemingly think it's an ecclesiastical building
Built as an Almshouse


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not a Church, but a lot of people seemingly think it's an ecclesiastical building
> Built as an Almshouse
> View attachment 388687



I've got a few of that one too...grass needs cutting, mind:





And here's a couple of an actual church, in Saxton


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I've got a few of that one too...grass needs cutting, mind:
> 
> 
> And here's a couple of an actual church, in Saxton



I have photos of Saxton, Fairburn & Birkin too, but no bikes in shot
Bike utilised to get there, but I guess that doesn't count?


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Blimey, that's some buttressing there. Just as well, given the angle
> 
> Actually, made me think of Temple Church in Bristol, where my great grandfather was choimaster for ages. After it was bombed in the war, the demolition team was about to blow up the tower as they thought it was dangerous, until it was pointed out that it had been leaning for a few centuries before the war (Wikipedia photo again)...
> 
> View attachment 388645


Haha, I know that this is OT, but I was looking at the photo of Temple Church, and assumed the slight 'curve' as down to the photo. But no... seem that they started building the tower in 1390, but after two stages it started to lean, so they stopped. In 1460 they decided to finish it off, but tried to build it vertically from the wonky bottom. Hence the curve. Pisa? Pah, I think this is better.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (27 Dec 2017)

A few from this morning's ride a bit dark 












Owston church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 27 Dec 2017


















Askern church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 27 Dec 2017


















Campsall church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 27 Dec 2017


















Burghwallis church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 27 Dec 2017


----------



## Vertego (27 Dec 2017)

Eglise Saint Etienne, Villelongue-dels-Monts


----------



## Vertego (27 Dec 2017)

St Mary the Virgin, Beech Hill, Berkshire


----------



## Vertego (27 Dec 2017)

There's a big difference between the two images above - 1000km and 30 degrees!!!


----------



## burntoutbanger (28 Dec 2017)

A few more from today's morning ride. Up in North Devon visiting family so it'd be rude not to bring a bicycle.



Ilfracombe




Georgeham




Mortehoe


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Dec 2017)

Not the best pic of Hooton Pagnell church will have to get one in better light












Hooton Pagnell church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017





Frickley/Clayton church nice little church off a track.












Frickley church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017





Adwick church












Adwick church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2017)

A four for the price of one pic at the Aberford Parish Church of Saint Ricarius this morning:


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2017)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gg4HKS]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/X4jPEv]

[/url][/url]


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (31 Dec 2017)

Pontefract church in need of some tlc nice looking church 












Pontefract church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 31 Dec 2017





Church at Skelbrooke struggled to get a clear pic with the sunshine!












Skelbrooke church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 31 Dec 2017


----------



## Aravis (31 Dec 2017)

I wasn't sure where best to place this. "Holiday" is a bit general; "Establishment which sells drinks" would be accurate, but misses the point. Church it is then:






A few seconds after arriving at Taizé, Burgundy, on May 17th, 1987, having ridden from the Channel in 3 days. Just before leaving I'd telephoned to check a few things, and mentioned what I planned to do. As I sat down on the bench, a young monk walked across, smiling. "You made it, then!" he said, and at my request, took my photograph.

A strange thing. Where are the people? In my memory every bench was always full.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2018)

Two from todays ride - the Methodist Church in Ulleskelf and St Mary's at Church Fenton


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2018)

St Peter, BELMONT






St Stephen & All Martyrs, BOLTON


----------



## TeeShot (2 Jan 2018)

There are some wonderfully grand buildings in this thread, so I thought I’d give you this. 

St Philips’s church in Hassell Green. 
Not grand, but it is pink!!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (2 Jan 2018)

Wet drizzly and dark on the way back from work so not the best of pictures! St George's Minster Doncaster












St George's Minster



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 2 Jan 2018


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2018)

Bonlanden, near Stuttgart...



HH_10 by Andy in Germany, on Flickr


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2018)

...And Hardthausen, a few kilometres further on.



HH_18 by Andy in Germany, on Flickr

Churches here are usually very distinctive so I use them as markers on journeys.


----------



## TeeShot (4 Jan 2018)

Near Jodrell Bank today


----------



## Tizme (5 Jan 2018)

Self built Genesis Vagabond in the village of Witham Friary (forgot to get the name of the church)


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jan 2018)

It's not Christmas any more, but who cares?


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2018)

The Methodist Church in Barwick during this morning's ride:


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jan 2018)

Two for the price of one - the twin churches of Trimley St. Martin (nearest) and Trimley St. Mary. (My bike is by the bus shelter with the village sign on it - you can just see the white blob of the drinks bottle)


----------



## Will Spin (7 Jan 2018)

St John's Church, Northington, Hampshire


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jan 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Just a little church... sorry it's with me and other bikes & their riders...
> 
> View attachment 388318


Last time I was in there I was carrying a half drunk bottle of wine. Got a few dark looks. Wasn't communion tipple.

Great thread - though an atheist I'm a great fan of stopping by/popping into churches when peddaling/on tour. Don't take pics these days though.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jan 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Blimey, that's some buttressing there. Just as well, given the angle
> 
> Actually, made me think of Temple Church in Bristol, where my great grandfather was choimaster for ages. After it was bombed in the war, the demolition team was about to blow up the tower as they thought it was dangerous, until it was pointed out that it had been leaning for a few centuries before the war (Wikipedia photo again)...
> 
> View attachment 388645


Is it my imagination/wonky eyesight or does it try to correct itself towards the top?

I bet Bristol's more interesting than Pisa all in all. It's very over-rated.

edit - should have read trumpet's post first.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2018)

Last one for a while - Westerfield Church on the outskirts of Ipswich


----------



## User32269 (10 Jan 2018)

St Mary's Church, West Derby, Liverpool.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2018)

St Lukes Anglican church in Clifford today:


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jan 2018)

The rather splendid Clyst Hydon Church. I've actually done a school concert in there, but never really appreciated how pretty it is - it looks all of a piece, and beautifully in (small) proportion.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jan 2018)

@User9609 , perhaps the Christmas reference could be lost now?

An advantage of specific threads like this (as with my 'gate' thread) is that they encourage me to be more aware of sights I'm passing (in the case of gates, I sometimes spot ones with nice views, but go back when I think the light will be nicer), or to choose a route that might yield something photograpically interesting or pleasant. In the case of churches, your thread has prompted me to make short detours to churches I've passed nearby to for years, but have never stopped to look at. Certainly the villages of Devon are a treasure trove of truly historic churches, many of them tucked away in remote spots, and a little spur for me to go and take a look is very welcome. Thank you


----------



## BlueDog (14 Jan 2018)

A small and remote church on the Mendip Hills, which doesn’t seem to open its doors too often either.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5116456, member: 9609"]done.[/QUOTE]
Of course, you could change it back again in December...


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jan 2018)

Another day, another church... this time it's Harpford.


----------



## plantfit (15 Jan 2018)

Saint Mary's. Carlton le Moorland village Lincolnshire


----------



## iandg (20 Jan 2018)

An old picture - one of my kids now rides this bike around Edinburgh.


----------



## plantfit (20 Jan 2018)

Southwell Minster Nottinghamshire


----------



## robjh (20 Jan 2018)

Duddenhoe End, Essex. A church that was previously a barn.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2018)

St Peter's in Thorner:


----------



## Easytigers (20 Jan 2018)

Is this out Grendon way? If so, nice climb out of the village but not visited the church...yet!



biggs682 said:


> My old faithful Marin out at Mary's the Virgin at Whiston
> 
> View attachment 388398


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2018)

Easytigers said:


> Is this out Grendon way? If so, nice climb out of the village but not visited the church...yet!



Correct and well worth a visit .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2018)

Sorry, not the best of photographs

Parish Church of All Saints
Normanton





I'll have to call at the wonderful Church, in Ledsham, to take some next time I ride through the village
That has Saxon, Norman, & Victorian features


Do Chapels count?
Especially one of only a quartet of survivors in the Country?
https://www.wakefieldcathedral.org.uk/visit-us/the-chantry
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....field-bridge-wakefield-east-ward#.WmTskkx2vIU


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2018)

plantfit said:


> Saint Mary's. Carlton le Moorland village Lincolnshire
> 
> 
> View attachment 391650


Interesting windows - can't say I've ever seen a church with windows like that - Jacobean I wonder? But, whatever, they look more like windows of a normal house, not a church.

EDIT - could be Jacobean... from its listing "Nave rebuilt and tower remodelled late C16. [...] Nave, north wall has 2 large 3-light C16 chamfered cross windows with drip moulds"


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2018)

Looking rather sombre/severe, Uplowman church, near Tiverton. I suspect the 19th century restoration was rather heavy-handed.



> The present church was built by the Lady Margaret Beaufort (1443-1509), Countess of Richmond and mother of Henry VII, who resided occasionally at the village of Sampford Peverell. The church was restored and a new chancel built in 1864. The architect was John Hayward of Exeter and the builder was named Wood.


----------



## Vertego (22 Jan 2018)

Douai Abbey, Woolhampton, Berkshire


----------



## Vertego (23 Jan 2018)

St. Martin's church, Ellisfield, Hampshire


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2018)

Holy Trinity Hatton this morning












Most of the church was rebuilt in 1888 for a local millionaire, Alfred Hewlett a mining engineer and coal mine owner who lived at nearby Haseley Manor. The architect was William Younger, one of the first Victorian architects to publish a book on the Gothic style, who also designed some well known buildings such as the War office in London and Glasgow Town Hall. However records also show that there has been a church on the site since the 12th century when Hugh Fitz Richard, called Hugh de Hatton, gave it to the priory of St Mary of Monmouth, a cell of the Benedictine monastery of Saint-Florent, Saumur, in western France.

The oldest part of the present building is the tower built in the 15th century and carries a peal of six bells. It is said that Dr Samuel Parr, vicar of Hatton and a distinguished scholar and educationalist, had the holes in the tower cut so he could hear the bells calling him, and others, to church more easily. Dr Parr was also responsible for the purchase of the 16th century glass in the west window, originally from the cloister windows of one or more monasteries in or around Cologne in Germany


----------



## TeeShot (25 Jan 2018)

A couple of miles south west of Congleton


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5128910, member: 9609"]a modern abbey ? i didn't know such things existed


I love these little roofed gateways - were they something to do with leaving the deceased in ? I sometimes sit/shelter in one and wonder if I should ?[/QUOTE]

I've seen a few of those gateway's, I've no idea why they do them but some are lovely. I'll have to do some research when I get the chance.


----------



## Vertego (25 Jan 2018)

St Peter's church, Woolhampton, Berkshire.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5128910, member: 9609"]a modern abbey ? i didn't know such things existed[/QUOTE]
If 1938 counts as 'modern' then Buckfast is modern, though it doesn't look it (Wikipedia photo):






You can probably work out how they pay for its upkeep these days


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jan 2018)

Two from today's ride...

Firstly, All Saints Church in Waldringfield




And then Saint Martin's Church in Nacton


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5128910, member: 9609"]a modern abbey ? i didn't know such things existed


I love these little roofed gateways - were they something to do with leaving the deceased in ? I sometimes sit/shelter in one and wonder if I should ?[/QUOTE]

@User9609 A lychgate according to Wikipedia, where they brought the deceased for their funeral

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lychgate


----------



## robjh (26 Jan 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Two from today's ride...
> 
> Firstly, All Saints Church in Waldringfield
> View attachment 393180
> ...


You're very close to Trimley there - with some clever positioning you might be able to get a photo of your bike in front of two churches!


----------



## plantfit (26 Jan 2018)

The Lychgate with two brass shields as a memorial to the war dead of the village from both world wars at Saint Mary's Carlton le Moorland Lincolnshire


----------



## Tizme (26 Jan 2018)

Strange as it may seem, but photos like these and all the others, picture of the day where's yours etc, have really changed my riding.

I have always been "training" out on the bike, head down keeping the average speed above a certain level etc, preparing for my next event, even my commute to work was always a training ride. Now I need a second hip replacement running and triathlons are no longer an option (yes I could, but I am too competitive and I would break it or myself!) I was at a loss for a reason to get out on the bike. Seeing these pictures made me realise that I can go out and have a great ride without stressing over speeds/distances etc.

Now I take a camera and look at the surroundings, take a photo and post here if I think it would be of interest to anyone else. So thanks to everyone who posts here and please, keep them coming!


----------



## Vertego (26 Jan 2018)

St Denys's church, Stanford Dingley, Berkshire


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2018)

robjh said:


> You're very close to Trimley there - with some clever positioning you might be able to get a photo of your bike in front of two churches!
> View attachment 393296


Can I refer you to the post below from earlier in the month...


Jenkins said:


> Two for the price of one - the twin churches of Trimley St. Martin (nearest) and Trimley St. Mary. (My bike is by the bus shelter with the village sign on it - you can just see the white blob of the drinks bottle)
> View attachment 390579


First one from today';s ride is a traditional church from Helmingham (St. Mary's, near Helmingham Hall)




Then, at the other end of the scale this WAS the St. Cecilia's Catholic church in Trimley St. Mary (actually the replacement one as the original burnt down - info here). It was taken out of use in 2010 and is now home to a high end audio installer


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2018)

St Ediths Monks Kirby this morning

Large Grade I listed priory church dating from 1077. The porch is one of the oldest parts of the church and dates from the rebuilding of 1380. The tower has a fine ring of eight bells, one cast in 1390. An imposing building in a tranquil rural setting. The stained glass windows are widely acclaimed


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jan 2018)

Clyst St George. I hadn't realised that the body of the church was destroyed in 1940, though it had already been 'Victorianised', so the tower is the only original part of the 15th-century church. Fascinating what you learn about places you thought you knew...






From Wikipedia


> Early to mid-C15 west tower; the body of the church almost entirely rebuilt by Rev. H T Ellacombe in 1854-5, and this in turn was reduced to ruins by an incendiary bomb in 1940; the post-war rebuilding (which was not a copy of Ellacombe's work) was completed in &952.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jan 2018)

Linton 'Church'




It's not actually a church any more, but a private residence - the millionaires of Linton have to go to Wetherby to worship these days.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jan 2018)

Upton Pyne church today.







And now for today's history lesson (courtesy of Historic England's Grade 1 listing)



> Mainly C14 and C15 with restorations and alterations by Ware (1833)and William White (1874-5). Local volcanic trap, Thorverton stone. West tower, nave of 3 bays, north and south aisles, south porch, chancel, north chancel vestry and organ chamber. Exterior: some C13 chancel wall masonry. Fine west tower of the last quarter of C14 with pronounced diagonal buttresses with concave weathering, south-east half-octagonal stair-turret, 3-light Perpendicular west window and moulded west doorway, large 2-light bell openings with transoms; parapet and pinnacles replaced in 1874-5. The tower is notable for its statuary; King David in the stair turret, crowned, holding a staff with a lamb at his feet; Christ in Benediction over west window; and above diagonal buttresses at the angles of the parapet, the Four Evangelists. All under cusped and finialed niche canopies. The figures are of high quality and stylistically related to the late-C14 work on the west front of Exeter cathedral.


----------



## Vertego (29 Jan 2018)

St Peter & St Paul church, Yattendon, Berkshire


----------



## Datum2 (31 Jan 2018)

First post to the cycle chat forum.
Starting with St Andrew's church at Steeple Gidding which is listed with the Churches Conservation Trust.
The bike being my everyday runabout, a Speacialized Sirrus


----------



## Datum2 (31 Jan 2018)

St Johns Church at Little Gidding


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2018)

WestGate Unitarian Chapel (est. 1752)
Wakefield
Also fits the criteria for the 'Your bike In Front Of A Gate photos, I believe?





https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101260218-westgate-unitarian-chapel-wakefield-north-ward

http://ukunitarians.org.uk/wakefield/

Supposed to be the earliest Catacombs opened for the public, in the country!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (2 Feb 2018)

Few from todays ride into Worksop the first is Wadworth












Wadworth Church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 2 Feb 2018





Nice church in Tickhill












Tickhill Church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 2 Feb 2018





Small church in Oldcotes












Oldcotes



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 2 Feb 2018


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Feb 2018)

One of today's places of work, and since the weather was actually passable - nay pleasant - for a change, I thought I'd ride the 50-mile round trip to make my one-hour presentation to a conference. You know where it is... it's a modern abbey.


----------



## Datum2 (2 Feb 2018)

A couple of B's today, All Saints at Buckworth and St Giles in the parish of Barham and Woolley.
Buckworth






Barham


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2018)

One from earlier today






Hargave church a little hamlet between Higham Ferrer's and Kimbolton


----------



## Datum2 (3 Feb 2018)

Miserable Saturday afternoon, a chance to do some bike miles regardless of the weather. The following pictures ( a bit over exposed to compensate for the poor light) feature Blatherwycke church which is surrounded by Yew trees and old buildings that survived the demolition of the grand house that stood here until it was demolished soon after the end of the Second World war. The second church and another B is at Bulwick,


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2018)

You need to look closely, but All Saints Church in Saxton is there almost in the middle of the pic:


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2018)

Definitely not Devon. A cathedral with a long history: Die, in south east France. And a rusty Dawes.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2018)

St mary's Church Cubbington, on my way back today









Built of local red sandstone, the church consists of an ashlar chancel, nave, 12thc. rubble-work W tower, and N and S aisles. The tower has one round-headed window with a plain, restored lintel. The S arcadeto the nave and the font are 12thc. The S aisle itself is said to be 13thc. The S wall of the nave was raised to allow the clerestory windows to be inserted (church guide).


----------



## Vertego (11 Feb 2018)

St Catherine's, Wolverton, Berkshire


----------



## Jenkins (12 Feb 2018)

East Bergholt Church this afternoon, with my bike against the war memorial


----------



## swansonj (12 Feb 2018)

Jenkins said:


> East Bergholt Church this afternoon, with my bike against the war memorial
> View attachment 395607


East Berholt is famous in bell ringing circles for having its bells in a frame at ground level, rung by pulling directly on the wheel rather than by rope. Blooming dangerous. 

I knew you'd want to know that.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2018)

I think it might not actually be a church, but 1) it's got religious stuff over the door and a bell thingy, 2) it's at a place called Ime de val Brian, and 3) I don't care, because of 2)


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> I think it might not actually be a church, but 1) it's got religious stuff over the door and a bell thingy, 2) it's at a place called Ime de val Brian, and 3) I don't care, because of 2)
> 
> View attachment 395968



It looks like a Chapel, which is close enough


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2018)

out on the recumbent trike this morning and remembered this thread so , st james church , poolstock, wigan.
..


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Feb 2018)

This one's definitely a church, though it's not named after me. St Benoit-en-Diois. I've cycled past it dozens of times, but never been up to it before today.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2018)

One from this morning's ride






My bike is leaning against the millennium stone in front of Holcot church . With the mist rolling in behind it.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Feb 2018)

Almost forgot this one... Gumiane, at the top of the Roanne valley:


----------



## Jenkins (18 Feb 2018)

All Saints church in Sproughton


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2018)

On my way out this morning, St Patricks church Wood End Coventry.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2018)

Rutland Water today, but not the obvious option of Normanton Church on the edge of the reservoir, instead this is Egleton Church on the western side...


----------



## Tizme (22 Feb 2018)

St Mary & St John, Lamyatt. First run out on my new self-build, a Sonder Camino AL.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Pitsford Saxon Church


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2018)

All Saints Church, Thorp Arch this morning:


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Feb 2018)

The Church of All Saints, Saxton


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Feb 2018)

Church and a gate, at Hemyock. The stumpy tower is explained by the fact that it's Norman, and the rest of the church was rebuilt later.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (27 Feb 2018)

Woodlands church with the Brodsworth Pit wheel 












Woodlands Church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 27 Feb 2018


----------



## Vertego (2 Mar 2018)

St Mary the Virgin, Beech Hill, Berkshire.







​


----------



## Vertego (2 Mar 2018)

St Mary's church, Ufton Nervet, Berkshire​


----------



## Jenkins (3 Mar 2018)

Recent bad weather has taken its toll on the fence at St. Peter & St. Paul's in Old Felixstowe, leaving just enough room for a strategically placed bike...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2018)

Sywell village church


----------



## Tizme (7 Mar 2018)

Holy Trinity Church at Chantry, near Frome, yesterday:



And another couple of shots (without bike) of St John Baptist & All Saints at Witham Fryery as I thought it was quite unusual:




Unlikely to be many more photos from me until I have recovered from my, hopefully, imminent hip replacement surgery, as I could barely walk after the ride and incurred the wrath of my wife


----------



## Alex H (9 Mar 2018)

3 in 1 - bike in front of wall / gate / church  Saint Lawrence, Warkworth


----------



## Jenkins (9 Mar 2018)

From today's ride, All Saints Church in Little Bealings


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Outside Gayton church that looks to be undergoing some restoration work .


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Mar 2018)

Poltimore church, near Exeter.



> The church is constructed of red sandstone with dressings of volcanic trap. The list of Rectors of the parish dates back to 1259 and the oldest part of the church is the west tower, which has a fourteenth century door and a peal of six bells that date from 1723. The rest of the church was altered during the restorations of 1879-82.


Actually, from the exterior, the Victorian 'restoration' looks relatively sympathetic, unlike many of the churches that the Victorians 'improved'.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2018)

Another one from Saturdays ride 






Quinton church


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2018)

Astley this afternoon


----------



## Alex H (13 Mar 2018)

Another triple (I'll stop now )

Eglingham church


----------



## plantfit (17 Mar 2018)

Swinderby village Lincolnshire


----------



## booze and cake (19 Mar 2018)

I love the door and its surround on the Church of St Michael, Cornhill. It stands on one of the oldest Christian sites in Britain, dating back to the Roman occupation. The current building was built by Christopher Wren in 1672, the tower was added in 1722 by Nicholas Hawksmoor, and was restored by Sir George Gilbert Scott in 1860


----------



## Foghat (19 Mar 2018)

At the Cathedral of Santa Maria of Palma, Mallorca:


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Mar 2018)

@User21629 - We should try to snap a couple of pics like this today


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2018)

I've been cycling round Warwickshires rolling lanes for about 30 years but there are still lanes I haven't ridden, today my usual route back from Hatton was blocked by a road closure so I made up my route as I rode, including Chapel Lane, which I don't remember riding before, and found this lovely little chapel.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's ride







Once I can remember the village name I shall add it.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 401260
> 
> ...



Well it's finally come back to me and it's Hannington Church


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2018)

This one from this morning's ride . 






Finedon church.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (25 Mar 2018)

Passed a fair few today lovely weather to be out on the bike today 
First church is at Barnburgh in Doncaster 












Barnburgh church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 25 Mar 2018





Goldthorpe in Barnsley 












Goldthorpe church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 25 Mar 2018





Thurnscoe Barnsley 












Thurnscoe church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 25 Mar 2018





The last one is at Hickleton Doncaster 












Hickleton church



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 25 Mar 2018


----------



## swansonj (25 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> This one from this morning's ride .
> 
> View attachment 401443
> 
> ...


I hope you did a quick Paso Doble up the path....


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2018)

Willoughby this morning and another small Chapel, I'm not sure this one is still being used for worship though.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Mar 2018)

My Hero in India recently


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's ride.






Lavendon church.


----------



## plantfit (30 Mar 2018)

Saint Mary Magdalene Newark on Trent Notts





Saint Helens Brant Broughton Lincolnshire


----------



## plantfit (30 Mar 2018)

Southwell Minster Notts





Lincoln Cathedral


----------



## Vertego (30 Mar 2018)

The parish church of St Mary the Virgin, Bucklebury, Berkshire


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Geddington church .


----------



## plantfit (31 Mar 2018)

Aubourn Church tower Lincolnshire,now a reading rooms I think


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2018)

A slightly distant Holcombe Burnell church. I'll admit I couldn't be bothered today to go down the lane to see it close-up. It looks like an interesting one too, though yet again the Victorian 'restorers' have a lot to answer for:



> Parish church. Part of south doorway C12, arcade probably late Clslearly C16 tower probably late C15, substantial rebuilding and enlargement of 1843 by John Hayward. Stone rubble including Heavitree and volcanic stone with granite and freestone dressings, tower rough cast on east west and south faces, north face with old render, slate roof. West tower, nave -and chancel with no external division, 4-bay north aisle, north east vestry, south west porch. Late Perpendicular style. The extent and character of the 1843 work makes it difficult to establish a dating sequence for the medieval period. Of the C12 church a rounded arched doorway survives; the tower is probably late Perpendicular. The granite piers of the north arcade could be C14 Decorated but are more likely to be late Perpendicular, the rounded double chamfered arches of the arcade have been described as "restored", but are similar to those at Exminster and Dunchideock. The 1843 work involved extending the chancel to the east, re-roofing, replacing window tracery (mostly in original embrasures) and largely rebuilding the north aisle which was described as "ruinous" in 1843 (Davidson).


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2018)

Great Doddington church door this morning.


----------



## flake99please (6 Apr 2018)

Glencourse Kirk


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2018)

The oldest building in Cambridge, St Bene'ts church, circa C12.






I look after the churchyard.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Denton village church and water trough .







Complete with some fish.


----------



## Jamieyorky (8 Apr 2018)

Took the Robin Hood into York this evening.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Apr 2018)

St-Andéol-en-Quint, where you can find the grave of 'Rudolph', a German who fought and died for the Résistance.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Apr 2018)

Enough of these picturesque churches - time for something downright ugly. St. Andrew's church in Felixstowe which is (apparently) England's first reinforced concrete church. It looks much better in summer when the trees are in full leaf and do a better job of hiding it.


----------



## KneesUp (11 Apr 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Enough of these picturesque churches - time for something downright ugly. St. Andrew's church in Felixstowe which is (apparently) England's first reinforced concrete church. It looks much better in summer when the trees are in full leaf and do a better job of hiding it.


First and last presumably?

Photo might be an addition to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/w...of-brutalist-architecture.173550/post-4760966


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Apr 2018)

Next up: Pontaix. It's a protestant church, or a temple, as they are called in France. It's tied to the region's radicalism, and its resistance to, well, just about anything, but especially the Catholic church (historically) and (later) the Nazis. It's got a famous 15th century mural.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2018)

No bike but Bristol cathedral


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride







Brixworth church .


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2018)

The Romanesque church at Piégros-la-Clastre


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2018)

From today - Bramford Church in the background


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Easton maudit church


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2018)

Last day in France till July... at Aucelon:


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Mears Ashby church.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2018)

St Andrews, Toft, Cambs.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2018)

Out again today, and this one is from Tunstall - St. Michael & All Angels Church


----------



## swansonj (20 Apr 2018)

Surprisingly, I didn't have an existing photo of my bike in front of this particular church - "surprisingly" because it's the church we were married in twenty-something years ago and both our children were baptised in.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride






War memorial at Hackleton and Piddington church in the background.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2018)

Holy Trinity, Meldreth, Cambs.
The main body of the church is constructed from small flint and other stones & bits and bobs as is the style round here. There is no natural large building stone in these parts. The later front porch addition looks heavy and foreboding.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Burton Latimer church


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Apr 2018)

Or rather, "My bike inside a church". Buckfastleigh: it burnt down in 1992.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Apr 2018)

Stockleigh Pomeroy:






I guessed that it had been heavily restored in the 19th century, but I'm going to quote the full Grade 1 listing details, as it makes you realise just how much history is tucked away right under our noses.



> Parish church. C13, extended 1453 and restored 1863 by W White. Red sandstone and volcanic trap. Rubble walls with freestone dressings of volcanic trap, Beerstone and sandstone, dry slate roof laid in bands of different sizes, crested ridge tiles and coped gable ends. Nave, chancel, west tower, north aisle and south porch. C15 tower of 1 stage with plinth, string under parapet with battlements and square stair turret to east end of north side rising to slightly higher level. West doorway is C19 replacement; C15, 3-light Perpendicular west window with hoodmould over; C15 3-
> light trefoil headed windows with slate louvres and hoodmoulds to bell storey to east, west and south. C15 north aisle has original C15 Perpendicular 3-light windows of Beerstone, 3 to north wall and 1 to each coped gable end with hoodmould. Chancel projects beyond north aisle and has weathered diagonal corner buttresses and coped gable. C13 walling survives to string level of gable end and retains single lancet to blocked undercroft. 3-stepped lancets over string are C19. South wall of chancel is original to window head level with plinth, 2 volcanic trap lancets and weathered buttress between. South wall of nave greatly rebuilt C19, has 2-light C19 window to left of porch and 3-light C19 window to right, both in late C13 style with hoodmoulds. Porch, late C19 with coped gable and diagonal weathered corner buttresses, has C19 doorway with ordered pointed arch and relieving arch over. Inner south doorway is reconstruction of late Norman doorway incorporating heavy roll moulded jambs and inner arch, bullnosed impost stones and outer arch with alternate billet mouldings. Relieving arch over. C19 arch braced roof.
> 
> Interior of church: C15 oak waggon roof to north aisle with cavetto and ovolo-moulded ribs and under purlins. C19 crown post and tie beams, arch braced roof to nave. C19 arch braced roof to chancel with moulded corbels. Pointed rubble tower arch with coved impost stones; original oak door to tower stair; painted rear arches to aisle windows; original rear arches to chancel south windows; C19 engaged shafts and rear arches to chancel east windows; C13 trefoil headed piscina in south wall of chancel; Medieval glass in centre light of east window of aisle and fine white limestone C15 standard B (Pevsner) 4-bay arcade with steep 4-centred arches carried on capitals with alternate plant or mermen and sea monster undercut carvings. Fittings: C19 font with quatrefoils, coats of arms and Tudor flower carving; fine C15 Perpendicular oak tower screen (possibly resited rood screen) with standard A (Pevsner) mouldings; some Victorian reconstruction to north end but traces of original paint to original part. Early-mid C17 oak polygonal pulpit on original octagonal goblet base with Renaissance arabesques and carved masks to sides and trailing vine carving to handrail. 15 C16 oak bench ends with Renaissance carvings most with original benches to north aisle; 11 more similar bench ends with Victorian benches to nave and many Victorian copies. In tower a painted board of 1699 with names of benefactors to the poor of the parish since.
> Some simple wall and many C17 and C18 headstones used as flooring including one to Thomas Foxe, sometime Minister of Davidstowe, d.1685 and wife of Obadiah Foxe, Rector of the parish, 1683.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2018)

Ribble 653 bike Sywell church this morning


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride







Earls Barton Baptist chapel.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Rushden heritage chapel and halls .


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2018)

Wilby church and my latest R.E.W on this morning's ride .


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 May 2018)

@Drago @biggs682 you guys may recognise this one, although you cant see the _actual _church, its there somewhere


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> @Drago @biggs682 you guys may recognise this one, although you cant see the _actual _church, its there somewhere
> View attachment 407324



Turvey grave yard the church is further down in the centre of the village 

this is well worth a visit My picture of the day-Where's yours?


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 May 2018)

this from a recent ride, on a back road between Brechin an Montrose


----------



## booze and cake (4 May 2018)

St Bartholomew-the-Great church in Smithfield, apparently the oldest place of continual worship in London, starting from 1193 AD. It was pilfered by Henry VIII as part of the dissolution of the monasteries in 1539, but enough survived for it to remain a functioning church.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2018)

Jamieyorky said:


> Took the Robin Hood into York this evening.
> View attachment 403572
> View attachment 403573



Nice bike, got more pics?



biggs682 said:


> No bike but Bristol cathedral
> 
> View attachment 403985
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2018)

Jamieyorky said:


> Took the Robin Hood into York this evening.
> View attachment 403572
> View attachment 403573



Nice bike, got more pics?



biggs682 said:


> No bike but Bristol cathedral
> 
> View attachment 403985



Off topic. ....reported.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2018)




----------



## scotjimland (5 May 2018)

Ramsholt Church Suffolk .. taken yesterday.. what a lovely day for a ride


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2018)

Saint Marys , Wellingborough


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 May 2018)

From my ride for bread this morning, our usual bakery is closed for the bank holiday weekend so I took the opportunity to ride a bike I'm considering buying to Whittlebury to the bakers there

Unfortunately, the bike is too small for me which is a shame because it's a fantastic machine

Campag groupset and hubs, mavic rims, brooks saddle, cinelli stems and bars and 531st frame

The date stamp is 63 I think

If anyone is interested, drop me a pm. I'll put you in touch with the seller


----------



## dave r (5 May 2018)

The Church at Witherley this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2018)

St. Mary's Church at Earl Soham this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (6 May 2018)

Sidbury Church. The Grade 1 listing is well worth reading - I didn't realise how historic the church is, which includes a Saxon crypt, and an 'important' Norman tower. Yet again it's been extensively restored by the Victorians, but in this case I think reasonably sympathetically. 

https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101216540-church-of-st-giles-and-st-peter-sidmouth


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2018)

Harrowden church


----------



## plantfit (7 May 2018)

On my ride this morning

Wesleyan Chapel Bassingham Lincs




St Michaels Bassingham Lincs


----------



## BoldonLad (7 May 2018)

Beaubec-la-Roserie, on cycle track from Dieppe (about 30 miles from Dieppe).


----------



## briantrumpet (7 May 2018)

Ooh, a little gem today. Ignore the crass render, and enjoy the clutter of a church that escaped the Victorians' slegehammers (or what they termed 'restoration'). Gittisham in East Devon... yes, the Victorians did do bits & pieces here, but they didn't try to 'unify' the various features, so there are 18th-century mullions in some of the windows, wonky walls, 18th-century pews and gallery, different-shaped arches, etc. Well worth a visit. https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1097994


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2018)

I'm sure I've done this bike & church combination already, but not with the tree showing this much colour. Waldringfield church with my bike under the tree


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2018)

St Barnabas church Wellingborough


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2018)

Normanton church, Rutland Water.


----------



## plantfit (8 May 2018)

On this mornings ride, St Peter's church Norton Disney Lincs





And St Germain's church Thurlby Lincs, the family church of the Bromhead family,Gonville Bromhead famous for being one of the Lt's at the defense of Rourkes drift during the Zulu wars although he is not buried in this graveyard


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2018)

Tonight's find outside Great Harrowden church


----------



## Tizme (8 May 2018)

All Saints, Downhead, Somerset during yesterdays glorious weather






Not a great photo of the bike, but it's my Giant TCR, it was my first carbon bike, bought 14 years ago and still going strong! It still makes me smile every time I get on it.


----------



## Tizme (8 May 2018)

Our village Church, Evercreech, Somerset:




Did you notice:





Legend has it that the farmer who paid for the clock wanted it to be like that as he told his wife he would leave the pub when the church clock said it was 10 O'clock


----------



## plantfit (9 May 2018)

Todays church to church ride
Beckingham All Saints



Saint Peters Claypole



Saint Giles Balderton Newark



Coddington,Newark All saints



Stapleford village All Saints Lincolnshire


----------



## Alex H (10 May 2018)

Saint Mary's, Lesbury


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2018)

St Edward King and Confessor Catholic Church at Clifford
http://taking-stock.org.uk/Home/Dioceses/Diocese-of-Leeds/Clifford-St-Edward-King-and-Confessor


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2018)

My black R.E.W outside the Pork Pie church in Wellingborough


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride







Kingsley park Methodist church






And Denton Baptist chapel which is now a private house .


----------



## NorthernDave (12 May 2018)

All Saints Church, Thorp Arch.


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2018)

Another one from yesterday's ride saint Peter and Paul's church Abington , Northampton .


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2018)

Today's church: Payhembury. Let's guess... heavily restored by the Victorian 'improvers'.



> Parish church. C15 and early C16 thoroughly refurbished in the 1889. [...] Good interior: although heavily refurbished in 1887.



It still manages a Grade 1 listing, despite the attentions of the Victorians' sledgehammers.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2018)

Hardwick village church






And my Knight on this morning's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2018)

Isham church (which has a nice Bench Mark) on tonight’s commute home.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2018)

Another Victorianised church: Woodbury. But lots of history still on show, and a very impressive tower.



> Summary: a good, largely late-medieval church with a fine west tower (1407-9), containing a varied group of monuments (including an excellent set of floor tomb slabs), furnishings and fittings, some of high quality.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2018)

Earls Barton Baptist church I can't remember which .






And to make it worse I only took the picture about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2018)

Two from today's ride, St. Andrew's in Mutford and St. Margaret's in Stoven


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2018)

Pipewell church 






Taken this morning .


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 May 2018)

St Thomas & St John with St Philip, RADCLIFFE this morning.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2018)

St Michael's Church, Cowthorpe this morning




https://www.visitchurches.org.uk/visit/church-listing/st-michaels-cowthorpe.html


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2018)

Bozeat small church in Dychurch lane


----------



## briantrumpet (20 May 2018)

A rather rugged little edge-of-Dartmoor churh (hence the granite) at Lydford. Yet again a 15th-century tower, but the whole church knocked about and 'improved' by the Victorians. Are you spotting a theme in my write-ups yet?


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2018)

Today's church: Thorverton. Guess what: the Victorians got to work on this one too - you can tell immediately by the standard Gothic windows they seemed to put in every church they 'restored' (maybe the Victorian version of Jewsons was getting them mass produced & selling them off cheap). Still, it's quite pretty, and Grade 1 listed.



> West tower probably C15 (although a C13 date has been suggested) C15 porch; major rebuilding of 1834-40 (architect unknown to date); reseating of 1840 by John Hayward of Exeter (contemporary with his building of the new vicarage); restoration of 1864 initiated by Archdeacon Freeman including pulpit, reseating and north transept; vestry rebuilt 1884 ; tower restored 1905; further restorations 1953-55 and 1971-72. Dressed local volcanic stone, brought to course; dressings mostly Bathstone; slate roof.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2018)

Snitterfield this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2018)

COTD, featuring local red sanstone - Pinhoe. More Victorian restoration (spot the Gothic windows), but impressive 15th-C tower nonetheless.



> Late C14/Early C15, with 1879-80 rebuilding of Chancel by Christian and other restoration by Fulford. Limestone with red sandstone west tower, slate roof. 3-stage castellated tower. 3-bay nave with north aisle only. Perpendicular wagon roof, also Perpendicular pulpit and screen with restoration by Hems in 1879-80. Poor box of 1700. Bench ends. Norman font. Stained glass by Drake. (Pevsner, Devon, 1989 ed., p.441)


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

Wollaston Methodist church 






Taken on tonight's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride







Lathbury parish church






Looking back at Newport pagnell church .


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2018)

I popped into Didcot on the Kingpin this afternoon, on the way home I passed my village church in Upton, Oxfordshire. I’ve no idea of the name of it.

Edit: St Mary’s The Virgin.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride .






Finedon Independent Weselyn Chapel . 







And the Quaker Meeting House , the oldest non conformist place of worship in Northamptonshire.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2018)

All Saints, Kirk Deighton in this morning's murk




Bit difficult to photo from this side, due to a narrow approach and lots of foliage. 
I'll have to try from the main road side next time I'm up there.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Saints'_Church,_Kirk_Deighton


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A couple from this morning's ride .
> And the Quaker Meeting House , the oldest non conformist place of worship in Northamptonshire.
> 
> View attachment 411410



it's funny!, I rode past a Quaker Meeting House, & burial ground early this afternoon




Location; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/99133
Burial Ground; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2522449


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2018)

A couple from this morning's tour of Wellingboroughs religous buildings. 






Wellingborough tabernacle church . 







And then the Zion Christian church in Great park street .


----------



## Freds Dad (30 May 2018)

St Wilfreds in Mobberley


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2018)

At Mary's in Wilby


----------



## Alex H (31 May 2018)

The Parish Church of Saint Peter and Saint Paul, Longhoughton


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2018)

A few from this morning's ride






Swineshead church. 







At Andrew's in Kimbolton. 






And the old Hope methodist church in Higham Ferrers


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jun 2018)

The rather magnificent Ottery St Mary church. I know I shouldn't really find it amusing, but the church is, well, a sort-of copy-in-miniature of Exeter Cathedral, thanks to Bishop Grandisson in the 1330s. Again, Victorian restorers/vandals got to work on it in the 19th century ... "The interior was restored drastically mid C19 by Butterfield and others." The Victorians' prosperity was truly a double-edged sword: in stopping many of these historic churches from falling down, they obliterated much of the ancient history in their mindset of 'modernisation'.


----------



## Spokesmann (3 Jun 2018)

Bickleigh, devon...


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> Bickleigh, devon...
> View attachment 412303


Right in my area, and not one I know. Will make a detour at some point.

EDIT - haha, there are two Bickleighs in Devon. The one close to me is rather different:


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2018)

One from this morning's ride






United Reformed Chapel in Great Doddington.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jun 2018)

A lovely day for a ride, and popped out to Chagford on my way to Newton Abbot - I lay no claim to the bikes or people to the left of the porch  :






It's well worth going in the church if you do visit, BTW.


----------



## Vantage (8 Jun 2018)

St Anne's in Chapeltown


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2018)

Tiffield church


----------



## Saluki (9 Jun 2018)

Denver.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jun 2018)

All Saints, Thorp Arch:


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2018)

St. Mary the virgin church in Bramford


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2018)

Hannigton church in the background.


----------



## wonderloaf (11 Jun 2018)

Douai Abbey in Berkshire ... OK not exactly a church but close enough I hope!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Wollaston Baptist church.


----------



## Vantage (12 Jun 2018)

From the side of Warburton Old Church.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jun 2018)

Tedburn St Mary. I rang the bells here regularly for about 6 years back in the 80s, but moved away. Mostly 13th-15th century, with the inevitable Victorian remodelling, argh, the neo-gothic windows yet again!!). There's something sub-Dartmoorish about the tower, though it's built from volcanic trap rather than granite.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2018)

A few from this morning's ride







Lower Benefield Church spire reaching for the sky . 








Stoke Doyle church .






Aldwincle Church .


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jun 2018)

St. John the Baptist in Cauldwell Hall Road, Ipswich


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2018)

A wowsers church today: Stoke, south of Hartland in north Devon. I'm guessing the wealth for it must have come from Hartland Quay.

EDIT - no less 'wowsers' when you read about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Nectan's_Church,_Hartland


----------



## Vertego (17 Jun 2018)

wonderloaf said:


> Douai Abbey in Berkshire ... OK not exactly a church but close enough I hope!
> View attachment 413835


I've posted this previously (and at least one other) so it must count.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2018)

St Thomas a Becket on Romney Marsh


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2018)

The tiny tower of Willand church. It appears not to have been knocked about by the Victorians as much as some, being mostly 15th/16th century. I'm not sure the proportions are entirely convincing (the west window looks like it's been taken from a rather larger edifice), but I still rather like it.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> St Thomas a Becket on Romney Marsh
> View attachment 414797



Thats a blast from the past, I haven't been on Romney Marsh for about forty years. Is the miniature railway still running?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Thats a blast from the past, I haven't been on Romney Marsh for about forty years. Is the miniature railway still running?


The Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch Railway. It sure is. Very popular it us too.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> The Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch Railway. It sure is. Very popular it us too.



I have fond childhood memories of trips on the light railway, including one of a family trip from Folkestone to Dymchurch in the early sixties, the family went by bus and the light railway, me and my Dad went on his Lambretta and then Dad ran a ferry service from the station to the beach, including a lift on his scooter for my Nan, who must have been in her seventies or eighties.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2018)

St. Peter's church in Levington this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2018)

Another afternoon, another bike & another church - this time the Baptist Church in Whepstead


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2018)

Jenkins said:


> St. Peter's church in Levington this afternoon
> View attachment 414931


Oi, why no tower?


----------



## Vantage (20 Jun 2018)

Parish of St Peters in Belmont village. I woulda taken a better pic but the bike had already been blown over once getting a shot so I hurried.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Oi, why no tower?







Better? (From today's ride)


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2018)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 415247
> 
> Better? (From today's ride)


Yes! Thank you. As a bell ringer (lapsed), I tend to look at towers first. Also, around these parts, they tend to be the only parts not knocked about too much by Victorian 'restorers'.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> As a bell ringer (lapsed), I tend to look at towers first.


In that case, you're not going to like the two from today's ride 
The first may not count though, as it's Sotterley *Chapel*




The second is St. Mary's church in Uggeshall, not much of a tower, but it does have a thatched roof


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jun 2018)

Jenkins said:


> In that case, you're not going to like the two from today's ride
> The first may not count though, as it's Sotterley *Chapel*
> View attachment 415441
> 
> ...


At least you didn't chop anything off!

The second one is somewhat unusual!


----------



## Low Gear Guy (22 Jun 2018)

Outside St. Martha's, Guildford.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

Wasn't sure whether to go for church or gate. Church won. Powderham. Now you know the routine, you'll recognise the Victorian replacement window in the 15th-century tower.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2018)

St Mary Magdalene church in the parish of Piddington and Horton


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Jun 2018)




----------



## craigwend (23 Jun 2018)

The spire was to big to get in

Should look like this


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2018)

Here's another one from yesterday's ride. 






Blisworth chapel basking in the sun .


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2018)

St Mary's Church at Lead this morning:





I'd already taken my life in my hands cycling down the rough track on the road bike to get to the gate, so didn't go any further.
Look closely and you can see the sheep gathered around the door...


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Jun 2018)

Wootton St Lawrence


----------



## Vertego (24 Jun 2018)

wonderloaf said:


> Wootton St Lawrence
> 
> View attachment 416039


I have ridden within 100m of here hundreds of times (no exaggeration!) but probably only ridden past the church no more than once or twice and didn't even notice it!!!


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2018)

East Budleigh church. Grade 1 listed, mostly 15th century, Victorian restoration. Seems to be standard for Devon.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2018)

Strixton church early this morning


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2018)

St. Mary's Church in Bucklesham this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2018)

Yet another St. Marys Church - this time in Manton in Rutland



And also a little bonus detail...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2018)

The parish church, in Finedon, where Richard Coles, ex Communards person, is vicar.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2018)

Two from this morning's ride






Grendon church







Castle Ashby church


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Two from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 416996
> 
> ...


Only parts of churches... you're chopping off the best bits (the towers)!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Only parts of churches... you're chopping off the best bits (the towers)!



Not enough room to get whole tower in on those 2 without standing on graves in the second one and going inside somebodies house on the first one


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2018)

Orlingbury church, on today’s commute.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2018)

Isham church, on my commute home this morning.
Yes, @biggs682 , that’s the buttress with the benchmark


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride






Thorpe Malsor .







Loddington


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jul 2018)

Kenton Church, with all of its impressive tower  and (ugh) Victorian Perpendicular windows. The red stone is "red dressed brecchia" - 'brecchia literally means 'rubble', and is a mixture of sandstone, slate, and other things, and is common in the area.


----------



## Aravis (5 Jul 2018)

The elegant and elevated Eldersfield church, on yesterday's ride, just inside Worcestershire between Gloucester and Ledbury. There are some really nice lanes in the area and I've passed frequently, but never previously stopped.


----------



## Alex H (5 Jul 2018)

The 11th century St Anne's church in Ancroft


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2018)

Outside Ecton church earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2018)

One from this morning's ride








Clifton Reynes church .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2018)

Sherington church, and my CX, on today’s ride.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2018)

One from this morning's ride







Farndish church


----------



## Dark46 (10 Jul 2018)

On KCC ride 1st July.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

The church of St. Mary & St. Martin at Kirton today


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

Today's offering is St. John the Baptist church in Butley


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2018)

Ian May stops at Pytchley church


----------



## Tizme (19 Jul 2018)

From todays ride:
Church of St Thomas à Becket, Pylle:


----------



## Tizme (19 Jul 2018)

Second from the ride:
St Marys, Lottisham


----------



## Tizme (19 Jul 2018)

And to make the trinity:
Church of St Thomas of Canterbury, Lovington


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2018)

Woodrup and Moulton church from 2 angles


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2018)

Kimcote this morning on my way to Wistow.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2018)

At the left of shot, beyond the shop and just before the junction, is the substantial Tadcaster Methodist Chapel.
And of course there is a cathedral to beer on the other side of the road.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jul 2018)

The Somerset Perpendicular towers of the 14th & 15th centuries are some of the best around, and Bishop's Lydeard is one of the best of those.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2018)

Wilbarston church and my Caad 8 this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Wilbarston church and my Caad 8 this morning
> View attachment 420495


On the plus side, you've got the whole tower in  ... though I had to look carefully for a tiny bit of your bike...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> On the plus side, you've got the whole tower in  ... though I had to look carefully for a tiny bit of your bike...



Sorry about that , this is same church and bike.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2018)

Some random geezer on a bike in front of st Michael's and all angels church , Powis road , Brighton .


----------



## Milzy (24 Jul 2018)

We should do your bike in front of a Mosque.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride






Baptist church in Brafield on the green






And ST Laurance church also In Brafield .


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2018)

No tower. Protestantism was very popular down in this area, a symptom of the rebelliousness (also evident in their Résistance during WW2).


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A couple from this morning's ride
> 
> 
> View attachment 421123
> ...



Same church different bike .


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2018)

A rather prettier church today: la Chapelle-en-Vercors. It's the only building in the village which wasn't destroyed by the retreating Nazis in retribution for the Résistance there.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2018)

Lamport church in the rain with my Woodrup this morning


----------



## Soltydog (28 Jul 2018)

My bike all alone waiting outside a little church in York, waiting for the FNRttC last night


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jul 2018)

St James's Wetherby - better known as the Church on the Corner.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jul 2018)

Beaufort-sur-Gervanne. I wasn't going even to try to use photo-editing software to correct the perspective in this. Certainly a strange, and historic, church.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5330065, member: 9609"]there's two, side by side ?[/QUOTE]

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_James'_Parish_Church,_Wetherby


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2018)

The church at Sainte Croix monastery:


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2018)

St Nazaire-le-Désert


----------



## Tizme (31 Jul 2018)

St Peter & St Paul Corton Denham:




With a beautiful entrance to the churchyard (but needing a bit of TLC):


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jul 2018)

Tiny and abandoned neglected roadside chapel in Brittany.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2018)

Saint Mary the Virgin church in Belstead


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2018)

Wollaston Salvation army hall this morning


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2018)

From today's outing, All Saints Church in Brandeston


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Overstone village church.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2018)

St. Marys at Tattingstone from today's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2018)

Montlaur-en-Diois this morning:


----------



## Vertego (4 Aug 2018)

The chapel, Bradfield College, Bradfield Berkshire.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2018)

Two from this mornings ride . 







The chapel within the grounds of Harrowden hall. 






And the normal church in Harrowden


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2018)

My Little Ponet.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2018)

Two from this morning's ride







East Haddon 







Ravenstone .


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2018)

Pontaix. And I'm sitting in the shade here at 34C, gathering myself for the last 10 miles home for lunch.


----------



## Vertego (6 Aug 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> My Little Ponet.
> 
> View attachment 422619


I find these French churches just so 'French' in character.

I shall check out your blog, Brian, over the coming weeks for some hints and tips. I've just booked this year's venture, in your neck of the woods. Can't wait.


----------



## Tizme (7 Aug 2018)

Church of St Mary Magdalene, Ditcheat:




From yesterdays 26-miler, which Garmin decided not to record!


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2018)

Vertego said:


> I find these French churches just so 'French' in character.
> 
> I shall check out your blog, Brian, over the coming weeks for some hints and tips. I've just booked this year's venture, in your neck of the woods. Can't wait.


Do give me a shout if you want ideas, though you'll find a pile of routes on the blog, varying from sensible to slightly insane.

Here's today's offering: the Temple at Châtillon-en-Diois


----------



## Vertego (7 Aug 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Do give me a shout if you want ideas, though you'll find a pile of routes on the blog, varying from sensible to slightly insane.
> 
> Here's today's offering: the Temple at Châtillon-en-Diois
> 
> View attachment 423178


Looks like a pleasant town, only a few kms from where we're staying (Saint-Roman)


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2018)

I've got a few from today's ride which I'll post over the next couple of days (if I remember) rather than bore you all with them in one go.
Today, although the villages of South & North Lopham are only 1/2 mile apart, they each have their own church
St. Andrew's in South Lopham




St. Nicholas in North Lopham


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2018)

Vertego said:


> Looks like a pleasant town, only a few kms from where we're staying (Saint-Roman)


Ha, St Roman is only 10kms from me, and Châtillon is delightful. When are you there?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2018)

One from this morning's ride






St Edmunds Roman Catholic church


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2018)

Snettisham church, looking remarkably like a Klingon Raider, on today’s ride.


----------



## Tizme (8 Aug 2018)

St Mary's, Huish Episcopi getting ready for the annual Fete:


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 423318
> 
> ...



Congratulations, that's easily the ugliest church on the thread.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Congratulations, that's easily the ugliest church on the thread.



There are a couple more like that locally as well


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2018)

Today's church from yesterday's ride is All Saints church in Hargham. It caught my eye due to the tower being separate from the main body of the church (mostly hidden by a tree). Details of its history couresy of Norfolk Churches Trust


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2018)

The last church from Tuesday's ride is St. Andrews in Quidenham and is a bit unusual in that it has a round tower. According to Wikipedia there are only 185 of these in the UK - 124 of which are in Norfolk and 38 in Suffolk (most of which are in the north of the county near Norfolk anyhow!).


----------



## flake99please (9 Aug 2018)

Duddingston Kirk


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Congratulations, that's easily the ugliest church on the thread.


No way I really like it. Too many identikit gothic churches !


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2018)

St Julien-en-Quint


----------



## Vertego (10 Aug 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Ha, St Roman is only 10kms from me, and Châtillon is delightful. When are you there?


The plan is for me to arrive on Monday 17/09, with 2 others to fly down a few days later - one for a long weekend and the other to stay until we drive home on Saturday 29/09.

Is the area badly affected, if at all, by the floods that have hit the region?


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2018)

Vertego said:


> The plan is for me to arrive on Monday 17/09, with 2 others to fly down a few days later - one for a long weekend and the other to stay until we drive home on Saturday 29/09.
> 
> Is the area badly affected, if at all, by the floods that have hit the region?


Ah, I'll have gone by then. Would love to be around for the grape harvest. But work calls.

You ought to do the Dromoise weekend 21/22 - really good selection of routes, if you're into sportives. Can find you details if so... all routes start at Die, just 8km from St R.

No, this part hardly affected... damage was further south east in the département.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2018)

A random Triumph bike outside the Methodist church on Orwell Rd in Felixstowe .


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A random Triumph bike outside the Methodist church on Orwell Rd in Felixstowe .
> 
> View attachment 423790


Oi - get out of my town 

(If you'd turned 180° and gone down the other way along Orwell Road, there's the United Reform Church & St. Johns within about 100 yards of each other)


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Oi - get out of my town
> 
> (If you'd turned 180° and gone down the other way along Orwell Road, there's the United Reform Church & St. Johns within about 100 yards of each other)



We walked past them but no Bikes in view , nice town and a lovely promenade to stroll along .


----------



## Aravis (11 Aug 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Today's church from yesterday's ride is All Saints church in Hargham. It caught my eye due to the tower being separate from the main body of the church (mostly hidden by a tree). Details of its history couresy of Norfolk Churches Trust
> View attachment 423506


I do find that detached bell-towers have a peculiar fascination, perhaps because it hints at a long and colourful history. Herefordshire is a bit of hot-spot; this one is at Garway, quite a remote location:






In contrast to the Hargham example, this one seems to have begun as fully detached, with a linking passage being added more recently. To see this clearly I had to move to a position which wasn't so favourably lit:







There's a wonderfully informative article here, clearly written by a true enthusiast.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2018)

Another day, another temple. This is St Ruf's, in Valence:


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2018)

Another random cyclist riding past Felixstowe United Recormed church


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2018)

Sorry @biggs682 - I thought you'd brought a random bike WITH you for a ride around while you were here, not one that was parked outside..

Here's another view of the United Reform Church on this morning's commute




And St. John's Church just up the road as well


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2018)

@Jenkins yeah no bike and we stayed on Orwell Rd in the Best Western hotal roughly half way between those 2 churches


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Not the best pic of Hooton Pagnell church will have to get one in better light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of the skulls, in the Lych Gate?












Thorn Sherpa said:


> Passed a fair few today lovely weather to be out on the bike today
> First church is at Barnburgh in Doncaster
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't Golthorpe the 'Concrete Church'?


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> St Mary's, Huish Episcopi getting ready for the annual Fete:
> View attachment 423489


Do you know the book on Somerset Church Towers 1350-1550 by Poyntz Wright? If you're into the great Somerset towers, it well worth getting hold of.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride 








Olney parish church







Stagsden church 






And Bromham Baptist church .


----------



## Vertego (12 Aug 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Ah, I'll have gone by then. Would love to be around for the grape harvest. But work calls.
> 
> You ought to do the Dromoise weekend 21/22 - really good selection of routes, if you're into sportives. Can find you details if so... all routes start at Die, just 8km from St R.
> 
> No, this part hardly affected... damage was further south east in the département.


Thanks again Brian.

La Dromoise certainly looks very interesting. Somehow, I think that it's an event that cannot be ignored in the region that weekend.

It's good to hear about the flooding. We had the misfortune a few years back when we stayed at Magalas, just north of Beziers, about a week after flooding hit the region and quite a few roads were disrupted.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2018)

Vertego said:


> Thanks again Brian.
> 
> La Dromoise certainly looks very interesting. Somehow, I think that it's an event that cannot be ignored in the region that weekend.
> 
> It's good to hear about the flooding. We had the misfortune a few years back when we stayed at Magalas, just north of Beziers, about a week after flooding hit the region and quite a few roads were disrupted.


You'd not know there's been any rain now, except everything's gert lush.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2018)

St Mark's church , Queens way , Wellingborough


----------



## Tizme (14 Aug 2018)

From last nights ride, definitely not the prettiest of churches! 




St Marys', Chesterblade.


----------



## Tizme (14 Aug 2018)

This is _not_ a Church (but it had me fooled)






West Pennard Court *Barn* (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Pennard_Court_Barn)

But these are:
The Methodist Church at Pilton:




Wells Cathedral:








And Vicars Close:


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Aug 2018)

Sheepstor


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2018)

St John The Baptist Brinklow on the way out this morning


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2018)

From my ride back this morning, Kings Newnham Tower, all that's left of the 12 century church of St Lawrence which fell into disrepair and was demolished in the 18th century.

https://www.ourwarwickshire.org.uk/content/article/kings-newnham-tower-2

"This tower still stands looking rather forlorn (though it appears to be in a better state than it was in 1900). It was originally attached to the handsome church of St Lawrence that originated in the 12th century and had frescoes inside; sadly most of the church was demolished in the mid 18th century. The tower now belongs to Hall Farm; the base of the tower has been used as a chicken house in the past and is now being used for storage."


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2018)

A few today






Old Weston church







Clopton church






Titchmarsh church which is the only church I have seen with a moat .


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Aug 2018)

Boulc


----------



## Tizme (19 Aug 2018)

From Fridays 2 Tunnels ride (first chance to post):




St Mary the Virgin, Westwood


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride






St Edmund King and Martyr's Church in Hackleton







And in the distance Wishton Church St Mary the Virgin .


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2018)

St Bartholomews at Foston this morning, its on a small lane leading onto a gated road just outside Countesthorpe. The gate on the lane was open this morning, no livestock in the field, the last time we came through, in the car, the gate was closed and my Good Lady had hop out the car and open it, then close it after I'd driven through.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> St Bartholomews at Foston this morning, its on a small lane leading onto a gated road just outside Countesthorpe. The gate on the lane was open this morning, no livestock in the field, the last time we came through, in the car, the gate was closed and my Good Lady had hop out the car and open it, then close it after I'd driven through.
> 
> View attachment 425890



Since I got back I've been looking into the history of this and it turns out its a 10th century church, it was buit to serve a village, Foston, thats gone now but its still in use today.

https://www.leicestershirechurches.co.uk/foston-church-st-bartholomews/


----------



## Tizme (21 Aug 2018)

Bagley Baptist Church:




The Good News:




The Bad News: Today is Tuesday!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2018)

Two from this morning's ride






Grendon church . 








Easton maudit church both on my regular route


----------



## Tizme (23 Aug 2018)

From todays ride, St John the Baptist Church, Pitney:


----------



## Soltydog (24 Aug 2018)

Came across this church today on my ride at Fordon, a little smaller than the church on my last post in this thread


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2018)

It was a pity I couldn't get any shot with the octagonal tower here, at St-Marcel-lès-Sauzet.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2018)

Only one from this morning's ride 









Warkton church from two sides.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride





Preston Deanery .







Quinton church.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2018)

Church Fenton Methodist Church


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Aug 2018)

Presles


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Aug 2018)

Rather old and crimbly, the temple at Barsac. Amusingly, the metal cross just to the left of the door recycled a Roman column as the base for the cross. As you do...


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Aug 2018)

I don't normally do more than one photo at a time here, but I actually found the church at Ravel quite moving. Perched at the end of a dead-end road 400m above the valley, the tiny temple was pretty enough in itself. But I was blown away by the old wall painting - obviously done by native hand. Quite quite stunning in its intention and survival.


----------



## Tizme (31 Aug 2018)

Some from todays ride to Weston-Super-Mare and back (75 miles-longest one since my hip replacement in May)

Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints in WSM





Axbridge Methodist Church





Christ Church, Panborough


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2018)

I did a pile of Trièves churches today. I think the small ones are my favourites. Here's Longefont, near Clelles:


----------



## Tizme (1 Sep 2018)

The church at Milton Clevedon:





The bad news is that it is down a farm track (can you imagine going to a wedding there in winter?)





And the Church at South Brewham (with 1 Commonwealth War Grave in it - I couldn't find it though)


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2018)

Earlier in the month I posted a picture of Quuiddenham church which is one of the few round tower churches in the UK. Today's ride was planned to go past and photo another two, but I found an unexpected third!
1 - St. Mary the Virgin in Wortham - the tower is derelict, but apparently is the largest diameter example in the UK




2 - St. Remigius, in Roydon 




3 - The bonus find of St Mary The Virgin in Eccles


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2018)

Scaldwell church In the background


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2018)

A small local church in the village of Llanwrin.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Sep 2018)

Smallest church you ever did see, near the Col de Jérôme Cavalli on Vercors. Sadly the door was locked.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2018)

St Swithuns, Great Chishill, Cambridgeshire


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2018)

St John the Baptist church in Kirkby Wharfe


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2018)

Hardwick church earlier today


----------



## Alex H (5 Sep 2018)

All Saints Church, Rennington


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2018)

St Peters Church Balsall Common


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2018)

A couple this morning






Felmersham church 








Souldrop church


----------



## monstadog (8 Sep 2018)

Fordon in East Yorkshire, One of the smallest churches in the country as seen by Soltydog in August


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2018)

A couple this morning






Geddington Church through the frame of my Pollard. 






Old Union Chapel in Geddington. 






And the Pollard outside the Pollard evangelical church in Kettering .


----------



## plantfit (9 Sep 2018)

Swinderby village church Lincolnshire


----------



## Vertego (9 Sep 2018)

St Mary's church, Sulhamstead Abbots, Berkshire.


----------



## Vertego (9 Sep 2018)

St Mary the Virgin, Beech Hill, Berkshire.


----------



## Vertego (9 Sep 2018)

St Mary the Virgin, Silchester, Hampshire.


----------



## Vertego (9 Sep 2018)

St Saviour's church, Mortimer West End, Berkshire.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2018)

One from this morning's ride







Lavendon church


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Sep 2018)

St Mary’s church, Ashwell, Hertfordshire 






St Peter & St Paul, Steeple Morden, Cambridgeshire


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride







United Reformed church Rothwell .







And Horton Church which as far as I am aware is no longer an active church.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2018)

Culmstock today.


----------



## addictfreak (17 Sep 2018)

Loire Valley


----------



## Glow worm (17 Sep 2018)

Great thread. Here's one from my summer holiday ( on a narrowboat on the Thames). I had my bike with me on board, and one day went for a spin near Eton and found this lovely church, though sadly locked.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2018)

It may be dull and looks like it is a converted workshop, but I don't believe we've had a spiritualist church so far. This is the Temple of Light in Felixstowe


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2018)

Two from this morning's ride






Hargrave Church .







And Shelton Church .


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2018)

St Peters at Walton near Wetherby this morning


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2018)

One from this mornings ride Saint Margaret's Church Denton .


----------



## stoatsngroats (23 Sep 2018)

View media item 10857
View media item 10856
Our first Brompton ride, locally to settle into these 6 speeds, (well for Mrs SnG anyway), just a couple of miles or so, and viewing some wonderful local to home sights.

“All good” said Mrs SnG, “except the saddle. It’s not as comfy as that on the Cube.” So, a change across the bikes, or a 2nd purchase.... mmm.... I wonder?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2018)

Thatched church in Pakefield


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Sep 2018)

Outside The Bridge United Reformed Church, Otley
And again, in a second pic, with Our Lady and All Saints Catholic Church also in the background:


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2018)

At Botolphs Church in Stoke Albany


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2018)

Old church, next the The White Horse pub. Note sign on wall


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2018)

St Mary the Virgin Church in Wilby


----------



## thegravestoneman (13 Oct 2018)

Adwick Church


----------



## thegravestoneman (13 Oct 2018)

oops try this



one


----------



## thegravestoneman (13 Oct 2018)

Holy trinity Ossett


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Oct 2018)

Aylesbeare this afternoon


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2018)

thegravestoneman said:


> oops try this
> View attachment 433918
> one


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2018)

Chellington church tower in the distance


----------



## plantfit (20 Oct 2018)

Another church in the distance, St Michael and all Angels Bassingham Lincolnshire


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2018)

Two this morning






First is Boughton Church 






Secondly is Moulton church complete with remberence day soldiers.


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Oct 2018)

Clumber Park today (22 Oct)


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Oct 2018)

Lympstone in soft autumnal light today... (you can _just_ see my bike)...


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Oct 2018)

Today's crumbly red church: Kenn.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2018)

St. John's church in Felixstowe with a cascade of knitted & crocheted poppies




Is this a national thing as there's been a few other churches in Suffolk & Norfolk with similar displays that have made the news?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-45941434
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-45964786


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2018)

Yardley Hastings village Church






Can just see my bike.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2018)

Another church with a cascade of poppies - one of the twin churches of Trimley St. Mary and Trimley St. Martin


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2018)

Does a Kingdom Hall count? (forgot to add this in on Monday)


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Nov 2018)

St Peters Church, Thorner, along with some of their poppy display


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride





St John the Baptist church in Hartwell.





And one I can't remember in Weston Underwood.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2018)

My Hardisty and Sywell village church


----------



## wonderloaf (5 Nov 2018)

Pamber Priory Church


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2018)

Isham Church, on tonight's commute home.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 437258
> 
> 
> Isham Church, on tonight's commute home.


Try taking that picture between 6.30 am and 7pm


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Try taking that picture between 6.30 am and 7pm


You actually could, at the moment! There's roadworks traffic lights due to the old pub/coffee bar being renovated. It's stationary traffic for most of the day..
I'll not be trying it though


----------



## Alex H (8 Nov 2018)

Parish Church of Saint John the Divine, Acklington (with a rare appearance this week of the sun)


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

Two from this morning's ride





Isham church all illuminated .






And Thrapston Church.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2018)

St James Church, Grafton Underwood.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2018)

St Mary's church in Oakley







St Mary's church in Felmersham


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Nov 2018)

Not posted one for a while (I'm running out of churches on regular routes!), so here is All Saints Church, in the ancient capital of Barwick-in-Elmet


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2018)

A couple from this mornings ride .







St John the Baptist church in Cranford on this morning's ride. 






And the Wesleyan chapel in Isham .


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Nov 2018)

The former Thorner Methodist Church, in Thorner (funnily enough), now executive apartments.
Quite fancy for a Methodist Church I thought. They now worship at a much more modest church on Main Street, which I'll have to get a pic of next time I'm out that way


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2018)

Shenton on the way out this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2018)

All Saints church Brixworth and my Dawes Debonair


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2018)

The Quaker house in Wellingborough .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2018)

At Mary the Virgin church Burton Latimer .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2018)

Sywell Church this morning


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Dec 2018)

The BSA Tour de France outside St Mary’s church Blewbury.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2018)

One from this morning's ride 






Overstone church .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2018)

Just one from this morning's ride on the Falcon Explorer.






Farndish Church .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2018)

Odell church this morning with my Falcon


----------



## wonderloaf (22 Dec 2018)

Three from today's ride:

St Catherines, Wolverton:





All Saints, Hannington:





All Saints, Deane:


----------



## Vertego (22 Dec 2018)

wonderloaf said:


> Three from today's ride:
> 
> St Catherines, Wolverton:
> View attachment 443463
> ...


Been past the first two, but not the one at Deane. Wolverton is probably only 5km from home, and Hannington not much further.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2018)

Trimley St. Martin church, late afterernoon today





And @wonderloaf - is that the new Ribble CGR Ti and which spec did you go for? Please add it to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-titanium.56645/ if it is.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2018)

From this morning - St. Mary's Church in Bucklesham


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2018)

My Falcon outside one of the entrance doors into All Saints Anglo Catholic church in the centre of Northampton.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2018)

One from this morning's ride 






My Donahue outside St Mary's in Finedon .


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Dec 2018)

All Saints church, Harlton, Cambs.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2018)

Claybrook Pava on my way out this morning


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

St Leonard parish church in Hardwick


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2019)

St. Peter's Church in Copdock this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2019)

Wilby Church this morning one of my regular backgrounds.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jan 2019)

I've gone for the trinity here, with church, wall and gate all present in this pic of the Giant outside All Saints at Saxton this morning






Is it just me, or is that street name a mildly amusing address for a church?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

Holcot church this morning .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2019)

St Andrew's church in Kettering


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2019)

All Hallows Church, Bardsey this morning:


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2019)

Double bubble today - a different bike (the first and quite possibly last appearance on one of these threads for the Carrera) outside Swarcliffe Baptist church.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2019)

Denton parish church


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2019)

St. Nicholas church at Felixstowe Ferry


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

Hannington Church, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

Denford church and my Explorer this morning


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

Some churches today.





St Agatha, Brightwell-cum-Sotwell





St Mary’s Ipsden





Another St Mary’s at Newnham Murren near Wallingford. My bike is resting on the gravestone on the left.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> All Hallows Church, Bardsey this morning:
> 
> View attachment 446731



How are you making that light flash on a still phot?


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> How are you making that light flash on a still phot?



It's an animated GIF file - instead of just taking one pic on the phone, hold the "shutter" button to take multiple almost identical photos and then merge them together in Google Photos.

Like this one I made earlier:


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

Great Brickhill church, with a concrete rendered tower, rather spoiling the character of it, in my humble opinion.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

Tyringham and Filgrave church this morning


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2019)

St. Andrew's Church in Hasketon this afternoon - one of only 38 round tower churches in Suffolk


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

St Peter and St Paul church in Sywell .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

Covington church this morning .






And 







Upper Dean's church .


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Feb 2019)

St Denis’ church, Hatley St George, Cambridgeshire 






On one end is a 12th century tower, and on the other is a 1970’s replacement window.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Feb 2019)

St. John the Baptist's church in Snape this afternoon


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2019)

Sywell Church, on tonight's commute home.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

Mursley Church, on today's ride.


----------



## tom73 (27 Feb 2019)

Look’s like the bike can’t get out the place quick enough. They have same effect on me too


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Mar 2019)

Farringdon in East Devon. The church was completely rebuilt in 1870, but it contains the most amazing original Norman font.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

A couple from this morning's ride . 






Looking across the fields to Titchmarsh church. 







Then Clopton church. 














Then At John the Baptist church in 
Achurch .


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2019)

The small village of Clifford, 'twixt Boston Spa and Bramham is a quiet little place. There are a three pubs, a chippy and no shop.
Yes despite this, it has three churches, a large Roman Catholic Church and an Anglican church, both of which I've captured before. There also used to be a convent, apparently.
Anyway, here is the *Wesleyan Methodist Chapel *to complete the set. While the other churches stand proud on the main road through the village, this is tucked away surrounded by 1980's housing on a residential side street, which is why it's escaped the lens for so long.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

Pitsford church


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 Mar 2019)

Buxhall Church Suffolk. I cycle past this church quite often and eventually I took the camera with me.
The church with the gates is at Rattlesden, on the same ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

St John's Church, Nobottle Road ,and my Defy2


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I popped into Didcot on the Kingpin this afternoon, on the way home I passed my village church in Upton, Oxfordshire. I’ve no idea of the name of it.
> 
> Edit: St Mary’s The Virgin.
> 
> View attachment 411123



The BSA Tour de France out side the same church today.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Mar 2019)

This is St.Mary`s Church Old Newton, built in 13th Century, with my Claude Butler Roubaix, nick named Rhett as in " Quite frankly dear I don`t give a damn !(Gone with the wind 1939 ). I bet Clark Gable never had a bike like that.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

One from this morning's ride






All Saints Church at Milton Ernest.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2019)

Ardchattan Church by Loch Etive. This building dates from 1836 on the site of an earlier church. The Red Fox of Appin is reputed to be possibly buried here but the grave is unmarked.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Mar 2019)

St Mary the Virgin, Gamlingay


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2019)

The Wesleyan Reform Church in Islip this morning .


----------



## tom73 (10 Mar 2019)

Almost matches the bike  nice bunch these Methodists


----------



## Shearwater Missile (10 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> The Wesleyan Reform Church in Islip this morning .
> 
> View attachment 456754


Just an oil and clean Service or full Service at 10.00 ? At least first in the queue.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Just an oil and clean Service or full Service at 10.00 ? At least first in the queue.



I needed a water proofing service


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

Scaldwell church on this morning's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

Adstone Church, on this morning's ride..


----------



## johnblack (18 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Adstone Church, on this morning's ride..



Went through there at the weekend to, Saturday afternoon though, that wasn't a good time to stop!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2019)

johnblack said:


> Went through there at the weekend to, Saturday afternoon though, that wasn't a good time to stop!


Few folk around at 05.30 Sunday morning


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

St. Laurence’s Church Ansley on my way back in this dinner time


----------



## johnblack (18 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Few folk around at 05.30 Sunday morning


That is just an obscene time of day, chapeau.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2019)

Unusually for a church, this isn't dedicated to a Saint, it's simply the Parish Church of Stratford Saint Mary


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Mar 2019)

St Mary the Virgin, Preston Candover. Worth a visit if you're in the area as you can look around inside:


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2019)

The Giant in front of Christ Church Free C of E Evangelical Church at Manston in Leeds:





Unlike virtually every other church in the area I can't find anything about it's history online.
I'd guess it was built in the late 1930's when the surrounding area was developed, but who knows?


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2019)




----------



## wonderloaf (31 Mar 2019)

Christ Church, Ramsdell.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2019)

Bitteswell Church this this morning, the Lychgate in the foreground and the tower behind it. On the map it shows two churches but my internet search only showed one, the mostly 14 century church of St Mary


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

Thought I'd stop for this one in Rixton. 
There wasn't room to get back far enough to get it into one shot.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Apr 2019)

MBIFO Aurel church in the Drôme:


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2019)

Earls Barton Methodist church and my old Marin


----------



## Azzurrinick (13 Apr 2019)

Emondeville, Normandy


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Apr 2019)

Big 'church'* in Ely;











*Ok it's a Cathedral.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Apr 2019)

Southern Denmark. Yesterday.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2019)

From this afternoon - All Saints church in Hemley


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2019)

Haslingfield Church, and my CX, on today's ride.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2019)

All Saints Church at Lullington on my way back today, I was stood in front of the village hall whilst taking the picture and I noticed the hall had what looked like a small bell tower on the roof, though no bell.







This is the hall from a screen shot, I should have taken a picture of it.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2019)

At Mary the Virgin Church in Whiston

















And the view .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2019)

Broughton Church this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2019)

Sywell Church, on last nights commute home..


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

Sywell church on my morning ride


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Sywell church on my morning ride
> 
> View attachment 463351


If you'd have climbed the churchyard steps on Church Lane, you'd have had a daylight version of my pic


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> If you'd have climbed the churchyard steps on Church Lane, you'd have had a daylight version of my pic



If i had seen your post before going out i would have done that


----------



## wonderloaf (22 Apr 2019)

St. Andrews Church, Farleigh Wallop this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2019)

Lutheran church in Hedelfingen, near Stuttgart






Greek Orthodox church in Esslingen am Neckar


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

Wellingboroughs tabernacle Baptist church .


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2019)

Moulton Evangelical church and my Marin .


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

Finedon civic center in the ex Methodist Church building


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2019)

St. John the Baptist in Campsea Ashe on today's ride


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2019)

Two from my recent travels.

First up. St Aidans Church in Bamburgh





Followed by St Paul's Parish Church in North Sunderland with Seahouses:


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2019)

Ecton Brook church


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2019)

St Leonard Church in Hardwick


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2019)

St Andrews Church East Hagbourne.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2019)

The rather splendid Bradninch church. Well, it gets a little less magnificent when you realise how butchered by the Victorian 'improvers' it was, but the tower, and on the inside, the screen, are very impressive.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2019)

St Edmunds Church in Acle and my Vitus


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> St Edmunds Church in Acle and my Vitus
> 
> View attachment 466878


Another of the round tower churches!


----------



## geocycle (18 May 2019)

Are the round towers always Saxon?


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

geocycle said:


> Are the round towers always Saxon?


Not sure


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2019)

geocycle said:


> Are the round towers always Saxon?


The Wikipedia page on round tower churches seems to suggest they are mostly Anglo-Saxon.

Today's church from me is St. Mary's in Martlesham.


----------



## wonderloaf (20 May 2019)

St Mary's Church, Mapledurwell


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2019)

MBIFO Hargrave All Hallows Church


----------



## burntoutbanger (25 May 2019)

View attachment 467923


This is the cathedral in Exeter. I would have liked to photograph it from the front but from that angle the sun was directly behind it and not a good photo did it make.

Cross posted with @Katherine 's ABC interesting features thread. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/abc-challenge-interesting-features-seen-on-your-bike-rides.249200/.

Came out rather well so thought I'd try and get away with posting it here as well.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2019)

St. Botolph's church in Culpho this afternoon


----------



## JtB (25 May 2019)

I cycled to Winchester today to find a church for my photo.


----------



## Zipp2001 (26 May 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2019)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 468239


What an extraordinary looking bike!


----------



## Zipp2001 (27 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> What an extraordinary looking bike!



Thanks ! she's been with me for 26 years, and like me doesn't blend in well.


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2019)

Wednesday's ride was planned on the route, not on features, so it was a major surprise to come acros not one, but two round tower churches - both being named after St, Mary!
1) Rickinghall



2) Brome


----------



## Tizme (30 May 2019)

St Margarets Church, Fiddington:


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

St Peter's Chapel in Gayhurst


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2019)

St Augustine of Canterbury Church was originally built in the 13th C and the font and the nave with its arcading and carved heads adorning the pillars date from then. One of the heads is said to represent Queen Eleanor of Aquitaine. Also from the 13th C is the wooden lectern based on a crusader’s foot, treading on a three-headed dragon, symbolising the triumph of good over evil.


----------



## wonderloaf (10 Jun 2019)

One from yesterdays ride:
Church of All Saints, Bradley, Hants


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2019)

wonderloaf said:


> One from yesterdays ride:
> Church of All Saints, Bradley, Hants
> View attachment 470279



Beautiful image, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## geocycle (10 Jun 2019)

wonderloaf said:


> One from yesterdays ride:
> Church of All Saints, Bradley, Hants
> View attachment 470279


 We have a winner. Beautiful!


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> St Peter's Chapel in Gayhurst
> 
> View attachment 468827
> View attachment 468828


Cracking church


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2019)

burntoutbanger said:


> View attachment 467923
> 
> 
> This is the cathedral in Exeter. I would have liked to photograph it from the front but from that angle the sun was directly behind it and not a good photo did it make.
> ...


Lovely tower which is Norman


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Cracking church



In a very picturesque location that is easily missed


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2019)

Firstly, a bit of an oddity - it looks like a church, but it isn't





(The Tattingstone Wonder - this is what it looks like from the other side - from the Wikipedia link)




And now a proper church - St. Marys in Capel St Mary


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2019)

Castle ashby church


----------



## Tizme (15 Jun 2019)

St Andrews Stoke Courcey (now Stogursey):


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2019)

Whimple, in East Devon. Looks like the tower is the only bit the Victorians didn't butcher.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2019)

MBIFO yet another Victorianised church: Shillingford St George:


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO yet another Victorianised church: Shillingford St George:
> 
> View attachment 471291



What are the signs it been Victorianised?


----------



## Vantage (18 Jun 2019)

I've done this one before, but not from the front.
St Werburghs old Church in Warburton. At least 700 years old 






And St Werburghs new church... built sometime in the 1800's according to the nice chap in the above pic


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What are the signs it been Victorianised?


The state of the stonework, the standard windows, the contrast with the architecture of the tower (at least the Victorians rarely demolished those), all sorts of things, once you start looking. It really makes you weep. Actually, this one has been reasonably well done, but the one above (Whimple) is an abomination - the main body of the church doesn't even try to match the tower.

To give slight credit to the Victorians, they inherited a very run-down ecclesiastic estate, and with the wealth from industrialisation, they set about a wholesale repair and modernisation programme; on the downside, they gave virtually not a jot for the centuries of history wrapped up in those old churches, and very often just knocked stuff down and rebuilt, 'better' and bigger. When you start noticing it, it makes you realise how few churches remain unscathed by the (well-meaning) vandals.


----------



## Tizme (18 Jun 2019)

St Nicholas' Church, Kilton:


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2019)

MBIFO St Pancras' Church, one of the relics of Exeter's medieval past, now preserved in the middle of a 1970s shopping centre.


----------



## Tizme (22 Jun 2019)

3 From today:
St Etheldreda, St Audries, West Quantoxhead:




http://www.picturesofengland.com/England/Somerset/West_Quantoxhead/pictures/1181797


St George's, Bicknoller:




https://www.britainexpress.com/counties/somerset/churches/bicknoller.htm

Church of the Holy Ghost, Crowcombe:




https://www.britainexpress.com/counties/somerset/churches/crowcombe.htm


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2019)

Plymtree, Devon. Wonderful outside, but its contents are something else!


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jun 2019)

Do tell us more.

Or at least hint.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

Strixton church and my Cougar


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jun 2019)

Possibly cougar didn't have a certain meaning when they branded that bike.

Love your bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Possibly cougar didn't have a certain meaning when they branded that bike.
> 
> Love your bike.



Just checked that as it's the sort of language change that can be embarrassing when I go back to the UK...


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jun 2019)

St Mary’s Church, Cholsey Nr Wallingford, Oxfordshire.

Agatha Christie’s local church and she’s buried in the grounds.


----------



## Tizme (24 Jun 2019)

From today's ride:
All Saints' Aisholt, a lovely church in a tiny village








St Pancras' West Bagborough. Strictly speaking this is not the church, I was just about to wheel the bike up the path to get a photo when my old boss from the MT Troop, Commando Helicopter force walked out of the gate, by the time we had finished chatting I wanted to get on and have a crack at the 1:4 climb (but that's another story).


----------



## Vantage (24 Jun 2019)

I discovered this little gem rolling through Chorley today. No idea if it's an actual church but it was in a cemetery and looked nice. 






This one I spotted going through Charnock Richard but forgot its name.


----------



## Zanelad (27 Jun 2019)

My bike in front of St Mary's Church in Thame.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> The state of the stonework, the standard windows, the contrast with the architecture of the tower (at least the Victorians rarely demolished those), all sorts of things, once you start looking. It really makes you weep. Actually, this one has been reasonably well done, but the one above (Whimple) is an abomination - the main body of the church doesn't even try to match the tower.
> 
> To give slight credit to the Victorians, they inherited a very run-down ecclesiastic estate, and with the wealth from industrialisation, they set about a wholesale repair and modernisation programme; on the downside, they gave virtually not a jot for the centuries of history wrapped up in those old churches, and very often just knocked stuff down and rebuilt, 'better' and bigger. When you start noticing it, it makes you realise how few churches remain unscathed by the (well-meaning) vandals.


You summed up the problem with the Victorian restorers, they didnt keep enough of the original 12th ro 15th C fabric and added too much ornament. Gilbert Scott adding four dodgy turrets to my local Chester Cathedral main tower is a classic example. I hope one day they get rid of them as an awful addition.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> You summed up the problem with the Victorian restorers, they didnt keep enough of the original 12th ro 15th C fabric and added too much ornament. Gilbert Scott adding four dodgy turrets to my local Chester Cathedral main tower is a classic example. I hope one day they get rid of them as an awful addition.


Sadly, given the listings are on the totality of the buildings, I think that is a forlorn hope, especially when a famous architect was the author of the carbuncles. Of course, the attitude of 'new is better' carried on after WW2, with wholesale demolition of salvageable historic buildings in cities all over the UK: in Exeter, for instance, one narrow medieval street was razed to make way for a new bus route (which then never materialised).

It's only since I've started looking properly I've realised how few churches have avoided the Victorians' over-zealous sledgehammers. Out of Devon's 600 churches, I suspect it's in single digits.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Do tell us more.
> 
> Or at least hint.



One of the finest collections of medieval woodcarving I've seen outside of a cathedral.
https://briantrumpet.wordpress.com/2019/06/22/plymtree-church/


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked that as it's the sort of language change that can be embarrassing when I go back to the UK...


I think it's an americanism.
Back to the holy stuff


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

Kelmarsh church


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2019)

Rushden Church


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

MBIFO Neuenhaus Lutheran church, south Germany.






Sulzau Catholic (?) Church, somewhere over yonder beyond Rottenburg, south Germany.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

The Diocesan shrine, and Catholic Church of our lady of perpetual succour, in Great Billing village, on today's ride.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2019)

Maxstoke on the way back today.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jul 2019)

Rewe Church, in the Exe Valley.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 473367
> 
> 
> The Diocesan shrine, and Catholic Church of our lady of perpetual succour, in Great Billing village, on today's ride.


I shall refrain from making any inferences from the fact that the vent for the sewers in considerably larger than the cross...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> I shall refrain from making any inferences from the fact that the vent for the sewers in considerably larger than the cross...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

Two from this morning's shakedown ride .






First is the Quaker meeting House 






Next is the Everyday Champions Church which is about 100 yards from the Quakers House .


----------



## geocycle (4 Jul 2019)

Here’s one in Dentdale, Cowgill.


----------



## Tizme (4 Jul 2019)

St Micheal Church, North Newton, at first I thought it was a church that had been converted to a residential property:





This may show it better:





The whole lot after the tower looks "new"


----------



## Tizme (4 Jul 2019)

St Margaret's Church, Spaxton with Charlynch:




St Mary and All Saints, Broomfield:




The chap you can just about see in the background had a staffie with him and spend about 20 minutes explaining that the gate needed to be kept shut as his dog would get out and he couldn't leave him in his van (in the shade of the trees with the windows all open) as a lady who lived nearby threatened to call in the RSPCA when he tried to do it. The trouble was he was talking very quietly and my hearing is no longer brilliant and only catching about one word in three


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2019)

MBIFO of At Mary the Virgin in Weekley


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jul 2019)

Dunchideock


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Jul 2019)

Bickleigh, Dartmoor.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2019)

Another pretty church: Ashton, in the Teign Valley (actually in Higher Ashton):


----------



## RoadRider400 (7 Jul 2019)

All these bikes in front of a church *and a* gate.
Perhaps the other thread needs changing to "Your bike in front of a gate that isnt in front of a church"


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2019)

The observant among you may have noticed that I have a thing for photographing the round tower churches of Norfolk & Suffolk - today's ride was specifically designed to get 11 (yes eleven!) in one go. Don't worry, I won't post them all in one go - just the first three from the day
St. Mary's in Gissing




St. Michael's in Aslacton undergoing some restortion



St. Peter's in Forncett St. Peter


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2019)

This one is from today's ride - St. Stephen's church in Higham




And there's some intestng detail on the arches on the windows


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

MBIFO Braybrooke Church, on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jul 2019)

MBIFO Littleham Church, Exmouth.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2019)

All Saints in Icklingham today.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2019)

Yesterday, my bike in front of Lapford Congregational Church near Crediton





And St Peters church in Zeal Monachorum ( Cell of the Monks)


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2019)

Two from the eight I found on today's ride, firstly St. Edmund's in Acle




then All Saints at Freethorpe


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jul 2019)

Clyst St Lawrence... small, and fascinating, largely benignly treated by the 19th Century.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2019)

I found this idyllic church this morning






Only access is via a steep footpath which is sprinkled with sheep and rabbit droppings !!





Once near the top there is a lovely sundial pointing to other local churches . 





A fantastic building with loads of stone mason marks . 















A really fantastic building that is easily missed . 




Wow .


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (21 Jul 2019)

Couldn’t wait for the sun to came around, Wells Cathedral & bishop’s palace,


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

MBIFO St Mary's in Wilby


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2019)

MBIFO Christ's Exalted Church in Wellingborough


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2019)

Kingsway Methodist church


----------



## mudsticks (28 Jul 2019)

12th Century Church, in Ashcombe.. Halfway up a very steep hill..


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2019)

MBIFO

actually I’m not sure if it’s a church, chapel or what. Interesting building though.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I found this idyllic church this morning
> 
> View attachment 476417
> 
> ...


Where's that? I don't recognise it, at all..


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

St Andrews Church, Great Billing village, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Where's that? I don't recognise it, at all..



Wadenhoe out past Thrapston well worth a visit


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2019)

Overstone parish church this morning


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Jul 2019)

Wells Cathedral last Friday

I may not be Godly but what a structure, my picture doesn’t do the scale of it justice


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2019)

You can just about see St Mary’s, East Hagbourne in the distance.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2019)

Miscon, in the Drôme valley. You'll be getting quite a few French churches over the next few weeks, sorry.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2019)

Dismal looking church in lovely Kentmere, Lake District.


----------



## Vantage (5 Aug 2019)

All Saints Church in Haigh, Wigan? I think.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2019)

St Julien-en-Quint yesterday evening:


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2019)

The crumblier of the two churches in Barnave:


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2019)

Little Harrowden church and my J F Wilson


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2019)

Draughton village church and my Shorter


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2019)

A couple of churches/chapels near Wallingford


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

My bike in front of -or possibly behind- St Dominikus, Parksiedlung. The church was built after the war for the influx of Catholic* refugees from places like the modern Czech Republic, Hungary and Romania. They were deliberately sent to a protestant area so we'd be a bit more diverse...






The red lights on the roof are because the building is on a ridge, and very close to the final approach for Stuttgart Airport.

ETA: _The Catholicism wasn't the reason for their refugee status: they had to leave because they were ethnically and culturally German despite having lived there for many years before World War II._


----------



## plantfit (15 Aug 2019)

Hercules model T outside Saint Mary's Carlton le Moorland Lincolnshire


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2019)

MBIFO some of All Hallows church In Wellingborough






And in front of the At Johns meeting hall


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

St Mary the Virgin in east Haddon earlier today .


----------



## plantfit (17 Aug 2019)

This morning ride around the local lanes of Lincolnshire, Saint Peters church Norton Disney


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2019)

A couple from this week: My bike in front of the protestant "Church of our Lady" in Neuenhaus, south of Stuttgart.







And my bike in front of St. Laurentius in Nürtingen:






Slightly self indulgent on my part as I know both have featured here before but it's a different bike and the light was in the right place this time...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2019)

A couple from this morning's ride






First is Knotting Church which I am not sure if it is still a church ? 







Next is St Mary Magdalene church in Melchbourne


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2019)

St Mary-le-More, Wallingford, this morning, scaffolding around the tower blocking the street.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> St Mary-le-More, Wallingford, this morning, scaffolding around the tower blocking the street.
> 
> View attachment 480649



It's alarmed. 

Perhaps therapy would help.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's alarmed.
> 
> Perhaps therapy would help.


Very good.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

St Andrews Church Peatling Parva on my way back this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Aug 2019)

la Motte Chalancon today:


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A couple from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 480556
> 
> ...



Sort of snap.

from yesterday’s ride to visit my Grandad

Edit: My phone is playing up so the melchbourne image has been removed


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 481180
> View attachment 481181
> View attachment 481183
> 
> ...



I would like to have a rummage around the old farm buildings in Knotting


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Aug 2019)

The rather lovely Temple at Châtillon-en-Diois


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I would like to have a rummage around the old farm buildings in Knotting



You and me both

I called into a bike shop in Peterborough yesterday that had been there for 90 years, fantastic stuff in there too


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2019)

My Boardman outside Alma Street Wesleyan Reform church .

That dates from 1877 .


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2019)

Out on my ride to day I happened upon three of the ugliest churches _in the world. 




_
St Peter’s C of E in Didcot, for some reason it had a weather vane shape like a train. 






The excruciatingly dull Didcot Baptist Church. 

View attachment 481362


And the truly offensive Didcot Community Church.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> Out on my ride to day I happened upon three of the ugliest churches _in the world.
> 
> View attachment 481360
> _
> ...



Certainly in the running for ugly but I think the one local to us at Parksiedlung takes some beating...


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2019)

Link doesn’t work.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> Link doesn’t work.



Yes, it says I'm blocked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2019)

Well, poo.

I think I fixed it now.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, poo.
> 
> I think I fixed it now.


I remember seeing that now.


----------



## Tilley (23 Aug 2019)

My trike in front of Battle abbey


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2019)

Cranford church


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2019)

MBIFO Water ( The Thames) , a Church, a thatch and on a bridge.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

MBIFO (hidden in the shadows) Little Houghton Church.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2019)

The old Union Chapel in Ravenstone


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Aug 2019)

The uhs family were at feastival this weekend

On my trip into chipping norton I stopped in to Churchill and saw this church looking great against the blue sky


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2019)

St. Marys in Dallinghoo on this morning's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2019)

The rather lovely 13th century doorway of Glandage Church:


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Aug 2019)

Pont-en-Royans yesterday. Sadly, churches around here are virtually never open, so the best I can do is a photograph of the outside. This church actually has a rather splendid tower above this door, but is surrounded by other buildings, so no wider view photographable.


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2019)

I was inspired to stop for the photo when the clock struck 3 as I was passing.

St.Mary's, Rostherne


----------



## Vantage (30 Aug 2019)

Katherine said:


> I was inspired to stop for the photo when the clock struck 3 as I was passing.
> 
> St.Mary's, Rostherne
> 
> ...



That's gorgeous! Where is it?


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2019)

Dropped pin
Near Knutsford WA16 6RT
https://maps.app.goo.gl/Grk8fVzyQFCPmhN88


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2019)

Found this lovely little church that is now part of the Newton Field centre in the hamlet of Newton .


----------



## Vantage (31 Aug 2019)

St Marks, Dunham.





St Helens, Hollins Green.





All Saints, Glazebury.









The name says it all...





Church of St John and St Thomas, Lostock.


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Aug 2019)

St John the Baptist in Granborough from today’s ride for the *Q *in my A - Z ride

Edit: took this on my phone so couldn’t really see the screen at the time but the sky looks quite dramatic.

And it rained just after that too


----------



## plantfit (3 Sep 2019)

Saint Michaels Bassingham Lincolnshire


----------



## Vantage (3 Sep 2019)

Out again today for some churches...

St Joseph's, Anderton. 






St Paul's, Adlington. 






Coppull Parish, Coppull (surprisingly) 






I usually use GPS tagging to identify churches in my pics, but it's failing dismally on this one...somewhere else in Coppull though. 






This one was opposite a nursery with lots of mummy's waiting around outside. Not the best place to be whipping out a camera phone. 
The parish Church of St John the Divine, Coppull.


----------



## Vantage (3 Sep 2019)

A couple more...

Charnock Richard CoE Church, Charnock Richard.






St Joseph's, Standish.






St Wilfred, Standish.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2019)

Harpole church


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> One of the finest collections of medieval woodcarving I've seen outside of a cathedral.
> https://briantrumpet.wordpress.com/2019/06/22/plymtree-church/


Yes beautiful!


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Pont-en-Royans yesterday. Sadly, churches around here are virtually never open, so the best I can do is a photograph of the outside. This church actually has a rather splendid tower above this door, but is surrounded by other buildings, so no wider view photographable.
> 
> View attachment 482210


Looks Norman, always a shame when you can't get in.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2019)

Posted this one in Shotton up before




Doorway itself is Norman so 1100s but not porch or rest of church.




You can see interior is perpendicular (pointy arches) from c.1500 would have been round arches if earlier. Perishing little early architecture in Cheshire although the crypts hidden under the shops in Chester are 14th c and parts of the cathedral are Norman.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> I was inspired to stop for the photo when the clock struck 3 as I was passing.
> 
> St.Mary's, Rostherne
> 
> ...


Lovely photos. Quite rare to see dormer windows on church of that period as well.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looks Norman, always a shame when you can't get in.


13th century, romanesque - there's quite a lot of it in the region. The rest of the church was rebuilt in the 17th & 18th century, after the Wars of Religion.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2019)

Anyway, back to photos, and MBIFO Talaton Church today:


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

At Michael's in Lavendon earlier today.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2019)

Scofton Church


----------



## plantfit (10 Sep 2019)

Aubourn Church now heritage reading room Lincolnshire, (it's me thats leaning not the church)


----------



## Vantage (10 Sep 2019)

49.9 miles today (my longest for a long time) to get pics of........

Holy Trinity in Horwich. Too many bloody trees in the way to get the actual church.





St Mary the Virgin, Eccleston. Stunning grounds and building.





St Michael and All Angels, Croston.





Mawdesley Methodist Church, Mawdesley.





St Peters, Mawdesley.





St Elizabeth's, Aspull.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Sep 2019)

2 churches in 'Mappleton' today, only 115 miles apart 
St Marys in Mappleton (Derbyshire) 





& All Saints church at Mappleton (East Yorks)


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2019)

Spot my bike in front of clipston church


----------



## Vantage (14 Sep 2019)




----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2019)

St, Mary's Church in Aldham


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Sep 2019)

MBIFO St Mary’s Little Whittenham.


----------



## Alex H (19 Sep 2019)

A couple from today's 'photograph a few village names thread' ride.






Bolton (no, not that one) chapel





Ingram, St Michael and All Angels Church


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2019)

St Mary's church Evedon on todays ride


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2019)

My Vitus Infront of At Mary's in Bletsoe earlier today.


----------



## Katherine (22 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My Vitus Infront of At Mary's in Bletsoe earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 486052



Hope you don't mind that I lightened your picture in photoshop express?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> Hope you don't mind that I lightened your picture in photoshop express?
> View attachment 486191



Of course not


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Sep 2019)

MBIFO All Saints Church Chilton.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2019)

St. Andrew's in Rushmere St. Andrew today


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2019)

One from today's ride - the final local to me round tower church is All Saints at Ramsholt


----------



## Vantage (26 Sep 2019)

Hill Valley Church, Los Santos. 






A different Hill Valley Church, Los Santos


----------



## rj.hr6 (26 Sep 2019)

I should have found a smaller church...….


----------



## Vantage (26 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> They look weird photos. Photoshop?



Grand Theft Auto 
No energy at all for riding lately.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2019)

I've shown this church some time ago, but I thought it was time for a better picture having done the other two local round tower churches in the past couple of weeks- St. Andrew's in Hasketon




Plus a bonus 'normal' church of St. Mary's in Great Bealings


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2019)

MBIFO St Laurence's church , Brafield on the green earlier today .


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

MBIFO Stratford Church, MK, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Sep 2019)

MBIFO St Olave's Church in Exeter today, before the rain. One of the few surviving medieval churches in Exeter.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> They look weird photos. Photoshop?



Or a filter.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Sep 2019)

The second church of the day, St Martin's, in Exeter, and a selfie.


----------



## Vantage (30 Sep 2019)

St Marks, Dunham Massey. 





St Mary and All Saints, Great Budworth.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Vantage said:


> Dunham Massey



There's a name from my childhood...


----------



## Vantage (3 Oct 2019)

Catholic Church of Our Lady Haigh & Aspull.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Oct 2019)

Ardwell Kirk, Galloway




(2018)


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Oct 2019)

St Mary the Virgin, Spelsbury.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

Two this morning







First is Newport Pagnell Methodist church .












Then st Peter and st Paul's a bit further down the main Street .


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Oct 2019)

Exminster, on a rather grey afternoon today:


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Oct 2019)

Another day, another church - the rather spectacular St Swithun's, Woodbury:

https://briantrumpet.wordpress.com/2019/10/06/st-swithuns-woodbury/


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2019)

My bike in front of the back of the St. Dionys city church in Esslingen am Neckar, which for some reason I never found out, has unmatched towers.

Unlike buildings in Stuttgart this is largely original, Esslingen having not been bombed as heavily in the war. The town has medieval centre that would be famous in any other country, but here it is overshadowed by Tübingen and half a dozen other towns.

Extra useless information: the building to the right of the picture is part of the oldest "Sekt" factory in Gemany. "Sekt" is the same as champagne but we aren't allowed to call it that.

So now you know.


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2019)

Does it matter if the Church is a bit knackered?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2019)

tyred said:


> Does it matter if the Church is a bit knackered?
> 
> View attachment 488090



Which church is that? and how did it end up in that state?


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Which church is that? and how did it end up in that state?


That was Dunlewey Church of Ireland parish Church. It was built c1850 by the widow of the local landlord in memory of her recently deceased husband but it's a really remote and sparsely populated area and the congregation was always tiny so it fell out of use in the 1930s and the roof had become dangerous and was removed in the 1950s.

It was very misty when I took this photo a while back but this is the view you normally see this Church from high up the hillside. It is a very iconic view and the subject of many postcards from around here.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Oct 2019)

Today's bike/church combination - my CAAD9, brought out for the winter, in front of St Andrew's, Kenn.


----------



## Algarvecycling (8 Oct 2019)

My local chapel in Porches in the Algarve - also the meeting point for the Sunday Club rides.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

Algarvecycling said:


> View attachment 488328
> 
> My local chapel in Porches in the Algarve - also the meeting point for the Sunday Club rides.



Lovely composition.


----------



## craigwend (13 Oct 2019)

BYLAND ABBEY


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2019)

Martinskirche, Weil im Schönbuch, south of Stuttgart.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2019)

Easton maudit church and my Dunelt earlier today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

Lutheran church, Harthausen, south Germany






Church has featured here previously, but with a different bike.


----------



## Vantage (20 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lutheran church, Harthausen, south Germany
> 
> 
> View attachment 489798
> ...


Someone's nicked one of your panniers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

Vantage said:


> Someone's nicked one of your panniers.



Honestly, these foreigners...

Oh, wait...


----------



## Vantage (21 Oct 2019)

The Parish of Witton in Blackburn. Up for sale it seems. 







St Leonards in Balderstone. 






I really must try to photo the actual names of churches in future. According to Google maps, this is St Saviours in Bamber Bridge. 






St John the Evangelist in Whittle le Woods.






Aaaaaaand last but not least, Rivington Parish Church in Rivington. Didn't know it was there...despite passing it a gazillion times.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

At Catherine’s Cathedral and the Shard. Couldn’t quite get everything in.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2019)

Two from this morning's ride. 






First up is Raunds Methodist church . 







Then st Laurence's church in Stanwick .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2019)

One of my regular Church stops at Overstone .


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2019)

Lovely pictures @biggs682.

Also: Brrr...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lovely pictures @biggs682
> 
> Also: Brrr...



Thanks @Andy in Germany and i wasn't cold at all as i was wrapped up


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2019)

Possibly not the best pic that's ever been taken of it...Monton Unitarion Church.






St Marks, Antrobus, again, can't see the church for the trees.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Nov 2019)

Saint Mary's Buttsbury.

There is no god though.

Sitting outside the church before this one, minding my own business chewing on my cycling snack, a gold crown popped off.

A fair few interesting churches in this neck of the woods, many quite isolated.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2019)

All Saints Stock Harvard.






That's actually the side entrance.

The front is through the 15th century tall timber belfry you can see below - the principal reason for the church being Grade 1 listed apparently. It's structurally separate from the church with no foundations to speak of - bells no longer run at full tilt due to structural issues resulting from a WW2 land mine. Timber used because of a shortage of suitable local stone.






Inside that side porch is this curious notice - I seem to recall seeing the same grumpy sounding form of words in a few other CofE churches - I think this might mean they are something called "High Church" and telling folks that they are really catholic while taking CofE dosh (folk feel free to correct me/tick me off) - not aware that the catholic church has a similar entryist sub class of church but maybe it does.






The impressive front tower would have been best photo-ed from the front on my cheapo phone but an intervening large church car park would have somewhat spoiled the shot.

Not aware that "car" or "car park" appear in the book of common prayer or the gospels either but maybe I'm forgetting the water into gasoline miracle.

And the famous church mural of St Augustine arriving in Thanet on a hovercraft.


----------



## IrishAl (2 Nov 2019)

Inch Abby, County Down, NI.


----------



## tom73 (3 Nov 2019)

@Blue Hills yes that's High Church AKA code for snobbery and intolerance of anyone who dares to be different. 
Attended by "locals" who go for the weekly fix of smells and bells turned up to the max.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2019)

tom73 said:


> @Blue Hills yes that's High Church AKA code for snobbery and intolerance of anyone who dares to be different.
> Attended by "locals" who go for the weekly fix of smells and bells turned up to the max.


Thanks for the info - there's a c of e church near london bridge like that - wandered in a while ago, happenned to be at the end of the sunday service, so many "bells and smells" as you put it that it was almost psychedelic, hard to believe I wasn't in some uber catholic place.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2019)

Lamport church earlier today.


----------



## tom73 (3 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the info - there's a c of e church near london bridge like that - wandered in a while ago, happenned to be at the end of the sunday service, so many "bells and smells" as you put it that it was almost psychedelic, hard to believe I wasn't in some uber catholic place.



Psychedelic that's the whole point. Funny enough Mrs 73 use to attend one but got made to feel uncomfortable in the in. Now she's catholic and they hardly use it at all. Guess the nearest catholic branch are the one who still use latin and the women still cover heads. York has one like that.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2019)

At the risk of a diversion from piccies, the actual service is in latin or just a few words/a bit of chanting? I thought the full latin mass went in the early 60s after the initiative of the bloke the italians call "the good pope".
Edit, you meant this catholic church in york is the catholic equivalent of those high church c of e places, ie hankering after past habits?


----------



## tom73 (3 Nov 2019)

Yes a hankering for the past and yes some are still done in Latin. Your right they did go in the 60's but a branch carried on regardless.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2019)

tom73 said:


> Yes a hankering for the past and yes some are still done in Latin. Your right they did go in the 60's but a branch carried on regardless.


I hope they don't continue the catholic mass tradition of praying for the salvation of/damning the jews. I think that went in the early 60s as well in the mainstream places.


----------



## tom73 (3 Nov 2019)

who knows they are not exactly known for being an open organisation.


----------



## footloose crow (3 Nov 2019)

Somewhere in Oxfordshire last summer. So many churches.....






Little Snoring Church, Norfolk. One of a small number of churches with a detached tower.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2019)

No bike but what about this?




Malaga cathedral last weekend. They appear to be taking a while finishing the second tower off.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Nov 2019)

Feniton Church today:


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Nov 2019)

Vantage said:


> The Parish of Witton in Blackburn. Up for sale it seems.
> 
> View attachment 490025
> 
> ...


@Vantage 

You get to cycle in a lovely area

I do like it around there when I get the chance


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2019)

Tabernacle Baptist church Entrance and hissing Sid .


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2019)

Why hissing sid @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Why hissing sid @biggs682


Blame @Illaveago that's what he calls my Sid Mottram that is the bike in the picture .


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2019)

Ta for reply, thought it might be related to the sound it made when ridden/your fearsome slipstream.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Ta for reply, thought it might be related to the sound it made when ridden/your fearsome slipstream.


It is from a character from Captain Beaky and his band from 1975 /76. Hissing Sid was a snake. The story was written by Jeremy Lloyd. There was also a record and 8 track cassette.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2019)

All Saints in Wickham Market




And for those that like a bit of detail, it has an outside bell


----------



## mudsticks (11 Nov 2019)

From warmer days in Sunny Spain, hard to imagine being too hot cycling, right now, in the present soggy cold rain.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2019)

Pitsford church earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2019)

The quaint st Nicholas church in Newton Blossomville .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2019)

One of my regular Churches 





Wilby parish church.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2019)

My Sid Mottram in front of Oundles Catholic church earlier this morning .


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Nov 2019)

Curious church name there biggs. Over egging it a bit in the way i usually associate with more evangelical outfits.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Curious church name there biggs. Over egging it a bit in the way i usually associate with more evangelical outfits.


Ha - a very not-Catholic church, Crediton, but its full title is "Church of the Holy Cross and the Mother of Him who Hung Thereon "


----------



## hoopdriver (25 Nov 2019)

Old Town, Hastings


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Nov 2019)

J




St Peter's Church, Thorpe Salvin, a few miles from Worksop


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Nov 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> View attachment 494194
> 
> 
> 
> Old Town, Hastings


Watch out, Chief Superintendent Christopher Foyle will come round that corner in a minute.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Nov 2019)

'Orrible day today, but I wanted to road test the '75 Falcon after a little bit of tweaking: here, at Lympstone:


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Dec 2019)

Guestling Church, East Sussex


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

Felmersham church and my Dunelt this morning


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Dec 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> View attachment 494942
> 
> 
> Guestling Church, East Sussex


Lovely church and old, could be saxon?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Dec 2019)

Shotwick church, norman doorway is oldest part and quite rare in Wirral Cheshire area.


----------



## hoopdriver (7 Dec 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely church and old, could be saxon?


It's 12th century, apparently. So Norman. But yes, a lovely church. My wife and I were married there in fact.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

St Andrews Church in Old


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2019)

Remain impressed by your tally biggs. All your pics grabbed on early early rides before returning home for breakfast? You must be starting to run short or getting some serious miles in?


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Dec 2019)

MBIFO the fantastic little Grade 1 listed church at Rewe:


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Dec 2019)

And here was the second MBIFO a Grade 1 listed church yesterday: Upton Pyne:


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Dec 2019)

MBIFO Sidbury Church, with its Norman tower and Saxon crypt (more of my photos of this fantastic church here):


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2019)

St Peter's church Stoke Goldington


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2019)

A well lit up Church in Ishan this morning


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2019)

The festively named St. Nicholas in Hintlesham today


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

My bike in front of the Nikolauskapelle (Left). Built 1350, used as a shop for many years, then as a file makers workshop until 1956, now a memorial to victims of National Socialism in Esslingen.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2019)

All Saints in Tilbrook earlier today


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2020)

Special dispensation sought from you nice folks - I am an atheist but have contributed several churches and will do again.
And this is a cycling forum and I think this spot beautiful and spiritual, so the Hewitt in front of:







The glorious view - the reason for them putting it here I gather after two earlier homes:


















More info:


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jan 2020)

Oh

can't leave without remembering



the mile eater - maybe someone on here knew him - one of several dedication plates on benches and tables - a mixture of cyclists and walkers:


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jan 2020)

A little too gloomy a day for my (old) phone camera to do justice to All Saints, Laughton:


----------



## Vantage (5 Jan 2020)

First ride of 2020 got me St. Peters in Bolton.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

Time for another in the (very) occasional series of "My bike in front of a round tower church". Today was a loop out from Halesworth where there were 11 in total - don't panic, I won't post them all in one go 
The first is the most noticable as not only does it have a round tower, the tower is also separate from the body of the church: St. Andrew's in Bramfield




The second is All Saints at South Elmham


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jan 2020)

All Hallows, Great Mitton, Lancs.

Apologies for not showing the entire exterior, particularly as it's Grade 1 listed.







In churchyard, Grade 2, listed 14th century cross head - base is 19th century addition:






One of the church's highlights is the Shireburn Chapel with some impressive carved memorial figures:

The human mind is an amazing thing - I only visited this place pretty recently (thanks to a bike of course) but when I was there looking at the figures remembered that an esteemed primary school teacher had told us how impressive they were. Pretty sure that then I didn't really know where Great Mitton was. Gawd knows why that had stuck in the recesses of my mind when I have trouble remembering where I've left my phone.
















Nice cosy interior - autolight on a timer and you can switch other lights on - ColinJ knows that in addition to its historic interest I always valued this place for a fine toilet, part of a global toilet twinning scheme, but I couldn't get at it on my most recent trip. I think it must be upstairs in the meazzanine added at the rear and that appeared to be locked.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2020)

Great Doddington United reformed church this morning


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Jan 2020)

2nd time in 6 months

Wells cathedral in late afternoon sunlight. I’m still taken by the scale of this place, this was taken on my ride from Zeal(to collect the Z for the ABC challenge) to cheddar

Whilst there, a lady approached and chatted about my bike and the tyres, her husband came over to chat about his genesis equilibrium 10, same year and whether he could fit the same tyres


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> 2nd time in 6 months
> 
> Wells cathedral in late afternoon sunlight. I’m still taken by the scale of this place, this was taken on my ride from Zeal(to collect the Z for the ABC challenge) to cheddar
> 
> ...



Not been to Wells cathedral since my early teens ie 40 years


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2020)

St Leonard's in Hardwick


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Not been to Wells cathedral since my early teens ie 40 years



I never went there, despite living in Taunton for five years as a teen and buying my first 'real' bike there, which I still use for touring today.
I wish I'd discovered touring back then: I'd have seen a lot more of the UK before I left.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Jan 2020)

A pootle round a few hills in Dernyshire brought me across:

St Lawrence's, Eyam





St Anne's, Baslow






and All Saints', Hassop.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

The Scorpio outside my village church today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

'My bike in front of the Stiftskirche in Tübingen, south Germany. New Years Day 2020.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I never went there, despite living in Taunton for five years as a teen and buying my first 'real' bike there, which I still use for touring today.
> I wish I'd discovered touring back then: I'd have seen a lot more of the UK before I left.


Nothing to stop you making up for lost time though?


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> The Scorpio outside my village church today.
> View attachment 499706


Where?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> 2nd time in 6 months
> 
> Wells cathedral in late afternoon sunlight. I’m still taken by the scale of this place, this was taken on my ride from Zeal(to collect the Z for the ABC challenge) to cheddar
> 
> ...


An architectural masterpiece! Wells and Salisbury knock it out of the park


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Where?


Upton, Oxfordshire.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Nothing to stop you making up for lost time though?



Only Geography.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2020)

St Mary's Church Little Harrowden


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Jan 2020)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...,ru_q:Church%20of%20St%20John%20the%20Baptist


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 499874
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lovely composition: I really like the lines of the steps leading into the bulk of the tower.


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a lovely composition: I really like the lines of the steps leading into the bulk of the tower.



Thanks Andy

That’s what you call luck, I was just trying to stand back enough to get both in without getting run over!


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jan 2020)

St Mary's, Clumber


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2020)

All Saints in Great Addington earlier today


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jan 2020)

More a case of MBI a church... Newton St Cyres


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

My bike in front of the Martinskirche, Neckartalfingen, south Germany.

This one deserves a better picture so I'll try again sometime.The tower really is leaning as much as the picture suggests.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> More a case of MBI a church... Newton St Cyres
> 
> View attachment 500265


Those porches in Brit churches are a wonder/much appreciated. Very often open even when the church is locked. Only a matter of time probably before I spend a night in one. Leaving no trace of course.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

Peter und Paul Kirche, Leinfelden-Echterdingen.

I really should take a picture from the front of this church sometime. The Brick construction is unusual in this part of the country.






Sankt Bernhardskirche, Neckarhausen, south Germany. With water feature.






Stadtkirche St. Laurentius, Nürtingen, south Germany


----------



## Vantage (17 Jan 2020)

St Michael & All Saints, Little Leigh.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2020)

Nice lychgate vantage.
Intended for coffins pausing apparently but they seem to have seen rainsodden cyclists coming. Almost enough to shake my atheism.


----------



## tom73 (17 Jan 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Those porches in Brit churches are a wonder/much appreciated. Very often open even when the church is locked. Only a matter of time probably before I spend a night in one. Leaving no trace of course.



Be carful if you do church by-laws means you may end up having a night in the cells. Madness I know but that’s the state religion for you.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2020)

tom73 said:


> Be carful if you do church by-laws means you may end up having a night in the cells. Madness I know but that’s the state religion for you.


Really cant see it being a problem to tell the truth. Despite the ramblings of some bod in the guardian comments years ago (seem to remember him as a rumanian bedroom warrior with some strange gripe about britain this is a pretty easy going place. He claimed that britain was a theocracy


----------



## tom73 (17 Jan 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Really cant see it being a problem to tell the truth. Despite the ramblings of some bod in the guardian comments years ago (seem to remember him as a rumanian bedroom warrior with some strange gripe about britain this is a pretty easy going place. He claimed that britain was a theocracy



I can’t really either more likely to get some jumped up church warden complaining.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2020)

tom73 said:


> I can’t really either more likely to get some jumped up church warden complaining.


I think some bod sometimes comes round in the evening to check all is well/lock up. So usual rules apply I reckon, arrive late, leave early. Plus,not on a saturday night in case someone is inclined to come round especially early on sunday to prep things.*


* Probably not the verger or whatever i once exchanged a few words with in manchester cathedral. I asked him a question of some sort. Musing aloud, he saud, ah, what day is it tomorrow? Ah sunday. Good old c of e.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2020)

My bike in front of the Clemenskirche in Oferdingen, near Tübingen.

I've realised that riding along the Neckar Valley it is hard to get close to churches because the locals rather sensibly built their villages up and off the flood plain.

On the other hand I'd totally own a "your bike in front of a water treatment plant" thread.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2020)

Found another one from today:






My bike in front of the "Evangelical" (ie: Lutheran) church in Mittelstadt.

And a water mill...


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2020)

All Saints in Thorndon from today's outing.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2020)

The rather splendid church-in-miniature at Clyst Hydon. Actually, it feels bigger inside than it looks from the outside.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Jan 2020)

Stanton Low in Milton Keynes 

interestingly, the main door and structure from this was taken to be used in the Church at the end of my road, I’ll link to that another day


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jan 2020)

Question/s time @uphillstruggler 

why was it abandoned?

what's the bike?


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jan 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> why was it abandoned?


Because the congregation kept on getting rained on?


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Jan 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Question/s time @uphillstruggler
> 
> why was it abandoned?
> 
> what's the bike?



http://www.savestpeterschurch.com 

the link may give you some info.

the bike is the ridgeback 604lt we’ve discussed previously, chucked new tyres on it at the weekend as it’s been very wet round our way recently and I fancied a couple of hours getting muddy on the bridle ways locally. The gearing would go up a cliff so ideal for climbing muddy bridleways

Image after the ride


----------



## Vantage (25 Jan 2020)

St Paul's of West Leigh.





St Mary's of Ellenbrook.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2020)

A few shots from around St Peter's church in Harrold this morning


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jan 2020)

Priory church, Worksop


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Jan 2020)

St Leonard’s in Yardley Gobion, from my try to stay off road ride


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2020)

St. Mary Magdalene in Westerfield


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2020)

St Mary the Virgin in Kettering earlier this morning


----------



## tom73 (2 Feb 2020)

Take it that a catholic one ? They often look grim to but the fear of god up you.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2020)

tom73 said:


> Take it that a catholic one ? They often look grim to but the fear of god up you.


Not really sure


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Feb 2020)

My bike in front of St John the Baptist Church, Kirkby Wharfe, North Yorkshire. Love the sky today!


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Feb 2020)

tom73 said:


> Take it that a catholic one ? They often look grim to but the fear of god up you.


sometimes the real creepiness is once you venture inside


----------



## All uphill (3 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> sometimes the real creepiness is once you venture inside


Remember Dave Allen?

5 year old Dave taken to his first day at school.

"Now,Dave , will you be a good boy?"
Dave looks at the man nailed to a cross.
"I'll be a good boy"


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Feb 2020)

All uphill said:


> Remember Dave Allen?
> 
> 5 year old Dave taken to his first day at school.
> 
> ...



Yes, many catholic churches are horror shows - rather remind me of Blackpool Pleasure Beach ghost train.

Am sure this has impacted the Italian psyche.

(not to mention - oops I just did - Italian porn)

I do sometimes wonder what folk would think if crowds of men flocked every week to dark buildings in every town wafting strange smells where they sat entranced by visions of a naked woman writhing in agony, or something, strapped to a restraint. Attended by a bunch of cross dressing women. And only women.

(extra performances on saturday evenings)


Will return shortly with more elevated thoughts and pics.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Feb 2020)

St Leonard's Downham. Lancs - not especially interesting architecturally perhaps but I consider the view from the porch to possibly be one of the best anywhere in the country. In sunshine or a bright summer's eve it is glorious, though of course it's often a bit wet or misty in those parts so you'll have to take my word for it.






The view, somewhat overcast with big cloud, and then misty (not for nothing is a book called Mist Over Pendle)










Interesting gravestone (you can see it in the first pic).

Some of the "S"s have been replaced by a figure 8 - but not all.

Not sure what that's about - a chisseller had a few too many in the pub opposite or someone a bit p'ed off at not having been paid?






Some folks may be dimly aware of this being the setting for "Whistle Down the Wind"

Made by a bunch of southerners but manages to capture the essence of the location - and the general dampness 

Film of course has a central religious theme but I don't think you have to be religious to appreciate it, or, for that matter, to lean your bike against a church porch and linger awhile in a church/grave yard.

Dig hipster Bryan Forbes and a young luvvie dickie:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYcX2ga9jac


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2020)

MBIFO Holy Trinity Church, Kingsthorpe, on today's ride.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Feb 2020)

Today's church is All Saints in Great Ashfield


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Today's church is All Saints in Great Ashfield
> View attachment 503349


some folks are blessed with very blue skies of late.

Are those snowdrops to the right of the bike?


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> some folks are blessed with very blue skies of late.
> 
> Are those snowdrops to the right of the bike?



Skies here have been very blue here for a couple of days, out in the car today I saw some spring flowers out, forecast is the same for tomorrow and I'm looking forward to some bike miles.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> some folks are blessed with very blue skies of late.
> 
> Are those snowdrops to the right of the bike?


I got lucky today - blue skies, light winds AND a day off work. Normally only one of the three happens. And yes, they are snowdrops - loads of them out in the wild this morning along with the first daffodils as well thanks to the mild winter we've been having.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I got lucky today - blue skies, light winds AND a day off work. Normally only one of the three happens. And yes, they are snowdrops - loads of them out in the wild this morning along with the first daffodils as well thanks to the mild winter we've been having.



I've been in the front garden this afternoon tidying up,theres a patch of spring flowers in one corner that were already well established when we moved in 12 years ago, the only thing I have do with them is stop them taking over, which is what I was doing his afternoon, when they first show through I have to go through and remove the new ones that have come up amongst the other flowers.


----------



## geocycle (5 Feb 2020)

Here’s the chapel of Chapel-le-dale fame. Nestling between Whernside and Ingleborough.


----------



## plantfit (7 Feb 2020)

Southwell Notts


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2020)

St John the Baptist church in Keyston earlier today.


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Feb 2020)

My Enik Pordoi winter bike in front of St Mary’s Church, Church Fenton, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> St John the Baptist church in Keyston earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 503699
> 
> ...


a mighty relieved to see that you use a lightweight looking bike for these nocturnal church visits.
Or I'd suspect you of nicking lead.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> a mighty relieved to see that you use a lightweight looking bike for these nocturnal church visits.
> Or I'd suspect you of nicking lead.



Remind me to never make a MBIFOAC shot with this:


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2020)

St. Mary the Virgin in Ewarton is today's church


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2020)

No pics at the mo

but you southern/eastern church visitors might find this great site/series of sites useful inspiration.

He may be a cyclist - refers to cycling stuff now and again:

Suffolk

http://www.suffolkchurches.co.uk/churchlists.htm

and from there you can find separate pages on:

norfolk
essex
cambridgeshire
even london


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2020)

St Peter and Paul church in Sywell earlier today


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2020)

MBIFO Rousset church today


----------



## Ian H (20 Feb 2020)

Evreux Cathedral, last year.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2020)

les Nonières today...


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2020)

A grey day and a grey church - St. John the Baptist in Brightwell


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A grey day and a grey church - St. John the Baptist in Brightwell
> View attachment 505533


Cripes that is grey - almost makes you pray for a holy visitation of pebbledash.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2020)

MBIFO yet another locked French church - the 12th century Gigors... at least it was a good fit.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2020)

St Peter and st Paul's church in Ringwood


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2020)

Wimbourne minster sadly no bike


----------



## Vantage (29 Feb 2020)

St Catherine's in Barton.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Feb 2020)

My winter bike in front of Scarthingwell Roman Catholic Church, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2020)

Today's church is St. Mary's in Bentley with very rare sunshine


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Mar 2020)

MBIFO Poltimore church


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2020)

An awkward church to get a picture of due to having quite a few big trees close by .

The church is Wollaston parish church.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2020)

St. Botolph's in Burgh from today's ride




And, just 0.25 miles up the road is St. Mary the Virgin in Clopton


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2020)

MBIFO Weston Favel Church, on yesterday's ride, taken at 13.28


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2020)

Well not quite.

Tried to get to the church (catholic of course - it's a jesuit college) at Stoneyhurst College (to the right of the college in the pic) but foiled by a remote controlled security gate I don't remember being there of old - was always aware that beyond the white metal fence you were entering a sort of inner sanctum but seem to remember riding right up to the college and then doing a cheeky left to go round the back roads.






The gates closing as if controlled by him above after a large poshish car had just gone through.






Hewitt against welcome sign/security cameras. As I took this I thought I heard voices from the cameras or the word of god but it turned out to be the geese.






I will return.

As some may know Conan Doyle came here.

As did JRR Tolkein to stay and visit his son - but that's another story with a pic maybe to follow.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2020)

St Mary Magdalene Church in Geddington


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2020)

Ecton parish church


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2020)

All Saints parish church in Wellingborough


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Mar 2020)

Acaster Malbis Methodist Church, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2020)

Saint Mary's Newchurch in Pendle.






Supposedly the last resting place of one of the Pendle Witches, Alice Nutter, in this family grave.






though very unlikely as folks weren't in the habit of burning/hanging "witches" then burying them in consecrated ground, let alone up against the church wall, as this tomb is, which I think tends to be a particularly honoured place.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2020)

Sorry i could not find one in front of a church.But this is in front of a steep hill.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2020)

St Mary's Church in Poddington earlier today


----------



## All uphill (22 Mar 2020)

Angersleigh church this morning.

I love pottering around these little country churches.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2020)

MBIFO the wonderfully named Suggental (I think Catholic) church, with typical local farmhouse on the edge of the Black Forest near Freiburg im Breisgau, south Germany


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 509758
> 
> 
> MBIFO the wonderfully named Suggental (I think Catholic) church, with typical local farmhouse on the Edge of the Black Forest near Freiburg im Breisgau, south Germany


you _think _it's catholic?
worried to approach and check?
I recommend stalking with determined gaze towards it making the sign of a cross.

(worked for Christopher Lee)


(I pretty much always go in churches i pause at on the bike - if unlocked)


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> you _think _it's catholic?
> worried to approach and check?
> I recommend stalking with determined gaze towards it making the sign of a cross.
> 
> ...



I was in a bit of a hurry, so I leapt off, took the picture and rode back downhill to catch my train. 

Local convention is that Catholic churches have a cross on the spire, where Protestant (ie Lutheran) churches have a cockerel. 

As this is also a Catholic area it's a safe bet that the older church in the town is Catholic. In my local protestant region it's usually the other way around.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2020)

Saint Helens Waddington.






Waddington was until the 1972 local government act came into force in 1974 in Yorkshire, hence this sign.






It's now safely in the embrace of Lancashire.

Saint Helen was mother of roman emperor Constantine who effectively converted the roman empire to christianity and made western europe christian.

The catholic church and popes used its fabricated Donation of Constantine to claim its temporal authority.

Constantine was raised to emperor by his troops in York.

So, if you'd rather all this god bothering hadn't happened for the last two millennia, blame yorkshire.


----------



## tyred (22 Mar 2020)

St. Columbkille's Church, Glendowan, closed, like all the others until the Corona virus passes.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2020)

St Michael's Church in Wolverstone from today's outing




I wish I'd taken a proper camera to get a better picture of the interesting features on the tower


----------



## Chromatic (27 Mar 2020)

St Lawrence's church Sandhurst, just outside Gloucester.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2020)

MBIFO Clyst Honiton church on today's permitted exercise ride...


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

MBIFO some churches.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a chapel in East Hendred.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

MBIFO A church in West Hendred.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2020)

The tower of the Church of St Laurence on the climb up through Kings Newnham, all that remains of the 13 century church, the church was built on an earlier pagan site but was allowed to fall into a state of disrepair and most of it was demolished at the end of the 18th century, the tower is being used by the local farmer for storage.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

The Kingpin in front of a church in Harwell Village.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Apr 2020)

All Saints Church Appleton Roebuck, North Yorkshire.


----------



## figbat (5 Apr 2020)

Aston Upthorpe


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2020)

It’s an Abbey, but it counts because the sign to the right says ‘church’.


----------



## All uphill (5 Apr 2020)

Hillfarrance in the sun. A beautiful day, lots of people walking and on bikes. No cars. Why can't it be like this more often?


----------



## Gunk (5 Apr 2020)

University Church Oxford


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Apr 2020)

Westminster cathedral in the plague year.

Normally a busy place as apart from the cathedral lots of offices and shops near here.

Briefly saw two folks in the square and then later as I looked at the front a woman in a scarlet robe/dress came round the corner, stood in front of the cathedral and very gently threw something towards it. Some sort of ritual?






Architectural feature - these are either side of the doors - since London pigeons have become somewhat smaller since Ken stopped folk feeding them in Trafalgar Square I can only assume these are to stop the faithful and not so faithful humans sitting down.






Inscription above the door.






Domine Jesus Rex et Redemptor per Sanguinem tuum salva nos
"Lord Jesus, King and Redeemer, heal us through your blood".

Approached the front door hoping that the clearly attached notice said something like:

He's working on it - he'll get back to you

but it just said
closed until further notice.


----------



## Gunk (6 Apr 2020)

My parents were married and I was christened there.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> My parents were married and I was christened there.


impressed.
Is it tricky to sort that?
Hardly your average parish church.


----------



## Gunk (6 Apr 2020)

My Father was a history master at Catholic public school. They were parishioners


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2020)

MBIFO St Andrews Church, Gt Billing, on today's little pedal around the parish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

MBIFO the curiously English looking Echterdingen Lutheran Church, near Stuttgart.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

MBIFO Bonlanden Lutheran church.


----------



## tom73 (6 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 512969
> 
> 
> MBIFO the curiously English looking Echterdingen Lutheran Church, near Stuttgart.


Think they need to try harder with Camouflage


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

tom73 said:


> Think they need to try harder with Camouflage



It was a bright day so this was the only side not in deep shadow...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

Ooo. Found another one:






My bike in front of Scharnhausen Lutheran church.

This is a surprisingly modern church for a traditionally protestant town, but it is right between the airport and a former WW2 military base. As bombing was a bit if a hit and (more often) miss affair a number of local churches were destroyed during the war.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 512970
> 
> 
> MBIFO Bonlanden Lutheran church.


Oo, the cockerel. The things you learn on here


----------



## tom73 (6 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ooo. Found another one:
> 
> View attachment 512974
> 
> ...



Guess they hire out the balcony to plane spotters


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

tom73 said:


> Guess they hire out the balcony to plane spotters



It's in the valley, just as well too: if it wasn't the planes would hit it...


----------



## Chromatic (6 Apr 2020)

St Mary and Corpus Christi, Down Hatherley, Glos.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2020)

MBIFO of three churches today.





UR Aston Tirrold





St Michaels Aston Tirrold





St Mary’s, Cholsey where Agatha Christie is buried.


----------



## Chromatic (8 Apr 2020)

St. Mary Magdalene, Boddington, Glos.
Taken on today's ride.


----------



## Chromatic (8 Apr 2020)

Another of the same church.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

My bike in front of the Nikolauskirche; Gutenberg, south Germany


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

My bike in front of the Ulrichskirche, Unterlenningen, and (L) pastors house.


----------



## figbat (9 Apr 2020)

South Moreton


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

I've taken a photo of all my bikes at this church in my Village , but this is the first for my new bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2020)

MBIFO St Lawrence’s Church Warborough.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Apr 2020)

Chromatic said:


> St. Mary Magdalene, Boddington, Glos.
> Taken on today's ride.
> View attachment 513534


Grade 1 and earliest parts are 1100's. Cracker


----------



## Chromatic (10 Apr 2020)

St Catherine, Staverton, Glos.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Apr 2020)

My Tricross in front of All Saints Church, Cawood, North Yorkshire.


----------



## geocycle (11 Apr 2020)

Here’s a rather nice church in Gressingham, Lancashire. I liked the three stone crosses.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Apr 2020)

Yes, Curious the way they seem to be lined up/accompanying each other? Anything notable about them?


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2020)

The church of St. Mary Magdalene in Tamworth In Arden in the spring sunshine today


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

No Norman towers, Saxon crypts or flying buttresses here, just a modest 1950’s timber Church in Dean Court, Oxford.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> No Norman towers, Saxon crypts or flying buttresses here, just a modest 1950’s timber Church in Dean Court, Oxford.


Out of interest, what denomination is it?


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Out of interest, what denomination is it?



Anglican (C of E)

https://www.standrewsdeancourt.org.uk/


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2020)

Nothing special about this one in Falkenham, except for the name - St Ethelbert's (some info for the interested)


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Apr 2020)

St Mary’s in Haversham this morning, called into the greyhound to get some flour as it’s now selling corner shop goods, I think a couple of noted memberS of another parish have photographed the same church

@biggs682 and @Drago may have been there


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Apr 2020)

Can't really see the church uphill.
Nice cones.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> St Mary’s in Haversham this morning, called into the greyhound to get some flour as it’s now selling corner shop goods, I think a couple of noted memberS of another parish have photographed the same church
> 
> @biggs682 and @Drago may have been there



Haversham yes not so sure re Church 

I would hardly call myself noted but thank you @uphillstruggler


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Can't really see the church uphill.
> Nice cones.


Due to the current restrictions, I didn’t want to get any closer, I’ll get a better image soon as it’s a lovely building and a really peaceful spot


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Apr 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> Due to the current restrictions, I didn’t want to get any closer, I’ll get a better image soon as it’s a lovely building and a really peaceful spot



Look forward to it, don't touch anything, don't read umkraut's posts or you'll worry that you are being tempted into a trap.
Though an atheist, while this hell lasts i will miss my potters round the inside of country churches after churchyard ambles and sits.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2020)

MBIFO Clyst St George and its lych gate yesterday


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

St. Mary and All Saints' Church, Great Budworth


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Apr 2020)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 514858
> 
> 
> St. Mary and All Saints' Church, Great Budworth


love the police notice.


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> love the police notice.


It's a very narrow lane where I was standing.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Apr 2020)

Not quite a church, but the unusual spire attracted our attention. 

Turned out to be the cemetery chapel.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Apr 2020)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 514858
> 
> 
> St. Mary and All Saints' Church, Great Budworth



I have enjoyed the occasional pint with our cycle group at the George and Dragon opposite. Here's to its reopening!


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I have enjoyed the occasional pint with our cycle group at the George and Dragon opposite. Here's to its reopening!


There was a cyclist sat at one of the outside tables eating, I presume, his lunch. So I didn't hang around and I ate my sandwiches sat on the grass verge on a quiet lane.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Apr 2020)

Katherine said:


> There was a cyclist sat at one of the outside tables eating, I presume, his lunch. So I didn't hang around and I ate my sandwiches sat on the grass verge on a quiet lane.



You need to be VERY careful on the quiet lanes round there...


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You need to be VERY careful on the quiet lanes round there...
> 
> View attachment 514903


I stopped further on my way back nearer High Legh. 
All previous evidence of badger activities has gone now.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2020)

Today's Covid church: Whimple...


----------



## Chromatic (14 Apr 2020)

Priory Church Of St Mary, Deerhurst, Gloucestershire.
@Grant Fondo, this one is quite an important church apparently, dates back to the 8th century.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Apr 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Priory Church Of St Mary, Deerhurst, Gloucestershire.
> @Grant Fondo, this one is quite an important church apparently, dates back to the 8th century.
> 
> View attachment 515071


Well I couldn't find my 'Gloucestershire' by Pevsner, but this is an important and rare church. Not quite as old as Brixworth and Escombe (620-675), but no complete buildings in this country are.








Googled the interior, stunning and 1200+ years old, now on my official 'to see' list


----------



## Chromatic (14 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Well I couldn't find my 'Gloucestershire' by Pevsner, but this is an important and rare church. Not quite as old as Brixworth and Escombe (620-675), but no complete buildings in this country are.
> View attachment 515110
> 
> View attachment 515112
> ...



When you do get to see it you will only be about 100 yards from Odda's Chapel, you'll see the brown signs.

https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/oddas-chapel/


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2020)

MBIFO the rather impressive tower of Broadclyst Church:


----------



## Chromatic (16 Apr 2020)

Church of St Mary, Priors Norton, Gloucestershire.


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Apr 2020)

One for @Blue Hills after a complaint 😂 about not seeing the church in a previous post

This is in a lovely spot, about a mile from CMK although you wouldn’t believe it


----------



## Duc gas (18 Apr 2020)

Just a few minutes rest outside one of the Chapels in Llanarmon-yn-Ial - easy for me to say 😂


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Apr 2020)

Outside Westminster Abbey yesterday.






Usually full of tourists of course, but since the plague has hit I was able to notice something I had never noticed before (you truly do work in mysterious ways god to enlighten us mere earthlings).

Some very recent additions to the front - including a statue of Martin Luther King.

Old school panniers on bike full of garlic to deter/divert Derbyshire police who might otherwise be inclined to label me a lycra lout. And also to pick up any easy shopping I see - they've also got a load of super cheap cherry tomatoes in them from a Peckham market stall)








The explanatory sign - and in case anyone complains that the majority are blokes, all the four virtues appear to be women.


----------



## figbat (19 Apr 2020)

East Hendred


----------



## Tom B (19 Apr 2020)

On way to Nursery


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> East Hendred
> 
> View attachment 516255


Nice pic.
Not being a minimalist can't help but notice that a fair few of these bikes seem to be somewhat light on tools and stuff,other supplies.
One can take faith too far.


----------



## Duc gas (19 Apr 2020)

Boo taking a welcome rest outside Chester cathedral today - wow it was so quiet


----------



## matticus (19 Apr 2020)

Mapledurham


The pink anorak belonged to a couple who had arrived before me and bagged the best bench for lunch


----------



## figbat (19 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Nice pic.
> Not being a minimalist can't help but notice that a fair few of these bikes seem to be somewhat light on tools and stuff,other supplies.
> One can take faith too far.


I wear a small backpack - has everything in it including a water bladder. I’m not big on faith.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2020)

Silverton today...


----------



## Chromatic (21 Apr 2020)

Church of St Matthew, Twigworth, Gloucestershire.
Ivor Gurney is buried in this churchyard.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Apr 2020)

Birtles, on my commute to work from home this morning


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2020)

Jakobus-Kirche Bernhausen. About 50m from the local brewery...


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Apr 2020)

Saint Mary Magdalene, East Ham.
Gets an entire chapter to itself in Dan Cruickshank's recent book of London walks, which is what lead to me it on my lockdown exercise ride.
12th century, supposedly has the largest churchyard of any church in London.
Churchyard been a nature reserve since about 1977, which is quite early for that sort of thing I think.






Had the idea that it was grade 2 listed, but this says grade 1.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Mary_Magdalene's_Church,_East_Ham


----------



## Chromatic (23 Apr 2020)

Church of St Catherine, The Leigh, Gloucestershire.
This is the last of the churches in the seven towers benefice which I've been riding to recently. The other 6 can be seen in my past pics here, the church at Deerhurst is not one of the group.
See http://seventowers.org.uk/ for those interested. 
@Grant Fondo this another grade one listed church and has its own brown sign, if you ever do get to Deerhurst which you've put on your 'to see' list you could do this one at the same time, in fact you could do all the churches I've posted here, they are all within a fairly short distance of each other.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Apr 2020)

nice.
seems to have two blocked windows at the rear.

Do you know what they are about?


----------



## Chromatic (23 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> nice.
> seems to have two blocked windows at the rear.
> 
> Do you know what they are about?



I don't sorry.
There's a bit of a summary of the building's details here though:
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101304831-church-of-st-catherine-leigh#.XqHpv-t4WrU


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Apr 2020)

The only church I've ever got to by walking across a big field filled with sheep, and no path. Netherexe.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Apr 2020)

Jenkin Chapel this morning, just before the really hard bit of the climb of Pym chair, on the 100 climbs list. 

https://veloviewer.com/segment/16400083

Obviously I'd have got the KOM if I hadn't stopped to take this pic...


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

Saint Georges in the East London.

From the back - too cramped to get a good shot of the front.

Hawksmoor.

Hit by a firebomb in WW11 and burned out (God's way of telling us we were on the wrong side?) - sat as a shell for a quarter of a century and then a very nice (to me) modern church created inside - very airy.

Nice green around it in a very ungreen area - few folk relaxing in the lockdown sunshine in odd spots - properly self isolating. Worth checking out - very close to the Cable Street mural.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Saint Georges in the East London.
> 
> From the back - too cramped to get a good shot of the front.
> 
> ...


Lovely! One of Hawsmoor's best. The 60s church inside is a bit weird, i used to visit regularly when i worked on the redevelopment of the Old Mint up the road. A jewel in the middle of all the crud buildings in Wapping.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Church of St Catherine, The Leigh, Gloucestershire.
> This is the last of the churches in the seven towers benefice which I've been riding to recently. The other 6 can be seen in my past pics here, the church at Deerhurst is not one of the group.
> See http://seventowers.org.uk/ for those interested.
> @Grant Fondo this another grade one listed church and has its own brown sign, if you ever do get to Deerhurst which you've put on your 'to see' list you could do this one at the same time, in fact you could do all the churches I've posted here, they are all within a fairly short distance of each other.
> View attachment 517330


I certainly will. Big fan of Gloucester Cathedral as well, not visited for 15 years and due a revisit soon. So many great buildings, so little time


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely! One of Hawsmoor's best. The 60s church inside is a bit weird, i used to visit regularly when i worked on the redevelopment of the Old Mint up the road. A jewel in the middle of all the crud buildings in Wapping.


Worth a look at the tower its so good


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2020)

As we are on the subject, and apologies no bike in the foreground! One of the best I have visited, Eliel Saarinen church in Indiana, 1942 so only handful of churches built around this time. Not everyones cup of tea but a real masterpiece, so tranquil inside.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> As we are on the subject, and apologies no bike in the foreground! One of the best I have visited, Eliel Saarinen church in Indiana, 1942 so only handful of churches built around this time. Not everyones cup of tea but a real masterpiece, so tranquil inside.
> View attachment 517582
> 
> 
> View attachment 517584


Interesting, so you are forgiven the lack of a bike.
Would never have guessed that was in the states.
European architect?


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Worth a look at the tower its so good
> View attachment 517576


In that spot in the green, just to the left, there were two folks having a social natter, one on a seat/bench, while keeping their distance.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting, so you are forgiven the lack of a bike.
> Would never have guessed that was in the states.
> European architect?


Yes Finish. Born way back in 1873, his son Eero was the more famous of the two, he designed another church down the road but his old man's is the better of the two in my humble opinion


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Boo taking a welcome rest outside Chester cathedral today - wow it was so quiet


Same spot pre lockdown


----------



## Duc gas (25 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Same spot pre lockdown
> View attachment 517766


What a coincidence! Love to stop off in Chester, especially by the river 👍


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> What a coincidence! Love to stop off in Chester, especially by the river 👍


Aye, nice when the suns out. I live walking distance to the cathedral but not been in town for a month


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Apr 2020)

Marholm Church 
Forgot to put bike in pic


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

A couple of odd looking churches today.




Charney Basset




West Hannay


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A couple of odd looking churches today.
> View attachment 517824
> 
> Charney Basset
> ...


West Hannay is a nice church, earliest parts 1150, you can't beat a bit of Norman


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2020)

MBIFO Brampford Speke today. All churches are locked, but I'm having some fun whilst taking exercise ride breathers, by taking photos of church exteriors. This one has a splendid tower.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> West Hannay is a nice church, earliest parts 1150, you can't beat a bit of Norman


I dare’nt go in one, feckin place’ll collapse around my feet.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely! One of Hawsmoor's best. The 60s church inside is a bit weird, i used to visit regularly when i worked on the redevelopment of the Old Mint up the road. A jewel in the middle of all the crud buildings in Wapping.


Surely a lot of interesting buildings in that area?
Are you talking of the period when the area was very rundown?
(I've been in london long enough to remember when no one seemed to get off at Wapping station and Wapping High Street was dusty deserted)


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2020)

MBIFO Little Billing Church on t'other days ride..


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2020)

MBIFO what looks like a private church on an estate in Lockinge, I can seem to find anything about it.


----------



## And (27 Apr 2020)

Location of Genesis (for the lockdown)?


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Apr 2020)

Saint Pauls the Actors church in a very spookily deserted covent garden, london.


----------



## figbat (29 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> MBIFO what looks like a private church on an estate in Lockinge, I can seem to find anything about it.
> View attachment 518221


I saw the entrance drive to that church today and wondered about it. It looks like it is All Saints’ Church. The whole Lockinge/Hendred/Ardington estate thing makes for a weird, quaint setting.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Apr 2020)

Church of the Sacred Heart of Jesus, Camberwell.
With a name like that Catholic of course.
Discovered on a bike wander round a very quiet south london enjoying spring greenery and kinda looking for another church (dodgy) i have found before - that will follow in time.
Tricky to get a pic of because of the tight site cornered by a road and a railway line.
Thought it looked interesting and turns out my architecturally stupid mind was right.
Modern (of course) following a post-blitz rebuild and it is Grade2 listed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_Sacred_Heart,_Camberwell
with a very recent pic, so recent it seems to show the closed for virus sign on the door.
Heathens like me can usually spot catholic churches because of the orgasmic or tortured statuary stuck to them but this church seems odd in that it doesn't seem to have any - hence the christ in a box I suppose which seems to have been put there as an afterthought to satisfy traditionalists.
If you look up the location on google streetview, the devishly clever software seems to have blanked out christ's face, as it does with passers by.

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.474...4!1sID-l7qbxuZOUd_6rIgEh0Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

PS - no my bike isn't leaning against the car.


----------



## Chromatic (2 May 2020)

Two taken on today's ride.

St Michael & All Angels, Tirley, Gloucestershire.








St Giles, Maisemore, Gloucestershire.


----------



## figbat (2 May 2020)

East Hendred. No doubt @EltonFrog has already done this one!


----------



## And (2 May 2020)

Elton Church (not EltonFrog)


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2020)

Stoke Canon today


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> MBIFO what looks like a private church on an estate in Lockinge, I can seem to find anything about it.
> View attachment 518221


Is it this one? historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1368679


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Is it this one? historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1368679


Yep, looks like it, I must investigate next time I’m there. Thanks.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Yep, looks like it, I must investigate next time I’m there. Thanks.


Top tip is to Google the place name, "church" and "listed"... normally gets what you want. Or use Historic England's map search. Always fascinating.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2020)

Another church in my occasional series of The Ugliest Curch _in The World. 



_
English Martyrs Church, Didcot.


----------



## And (3 May 2020)

Tideswell Church - 'Cathedral of the Peak' https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_John_the_Baptist,_Tideswell


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2020)

St. Peterskirche, Endingen-am-Kaiserstühl.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 May 2020)

South London, Stockwell/Camberwell way.

Odd building, more like a small house, but a curious one at that.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2020)

Dallington Church, on today's ride..


----------



## And (4 May 2020)

All Saints, South Wingfield


----------



## And (5 May 2020)

St Mary's Church, Cromford


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2020)

And said:


> St Mary's Church, Cromford
> 
> View attachment 520227


I haven’t seen one of those bikes for a long time, how long have you had it?


----------



## And (6 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I haven’t seen one of those bikes for a long time, how long have you had it?


It's a Whyte PRST-1 (aka Preston) I've owned from new, some 19 years now. It doesn't get used that often nowadays, but it still rides surprisingly well. One of those bikes that I'll never part with


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2020)

And said:


> It's a Whyte PRST-1 (aka Preston) I've owned from new, some 19 years now. It doesn't get used that often nowadays, but it still rides surprisingly well. One of those bikes that I'll never part with


They were well ahead of their time when they came out, I nearly bought one but got a Jekyll 2000 instead.


----------



## Chromatic (6 May 2020)

St James the Great, Stoke Orchard, Gloucestershire.

This church is one of six in the Severnside Benefice, I shall be looking to ride to the others over the next few rides although I've already done one of them already and you can see that one in post #951.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 May 2020)

Chromatic said:


> St James the Great, Stoke Orchard, Gloucestershire.
> 
> This church is one of six in the Severnside Benefice, I shall be looking to ride to the others over the next few rides although I've already done one of them already and you can see that one in post #951.
> 
> View attachment 520392


Fabulous! Grade I built 1170. Anything pre-gothic is a rare gem.


----------



## Chromatic (6 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fabulous! Grade I built 1170. Anything pre-gothic is a rare gem.



It has some rather special wall paintings inside.
http://severnsidebeneficewithtwyning.org.uk/churches/stoke-orchard/

Put it on the to see list, it's near all the previous churches I've posted.


----------



## And (7 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> They were well ahead of their time when they came out, I nearly bought one but got a Jekyll 2000 instead.


I always liked the Cannondale Jeckyll - do you still own it? to me, Cannondale at that time made the best products, I still own an F800 from 2002.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

And said:


> I always liked the Cannondale Jeckyll - do you still own it? to me, Cannondale at that time made the best products, I still own an F800 from 2002.


Alas no, I foolishly sold it when I started getting into road bikes. They certainly had a good range of bikes back then.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 May 2020)

Chromatic said:


> It has some rather special wall paintings inside.
> http://severnsidebeneficewithtwyning.org.uk/churches/stoke-orchard/
> 
> Put it on the to see list, it's near all the previous churches I've posted.


I note that the website says
"Church services are generally of a traditional nature"
Means what i believe is called anglo catholic?
Or that odd (to me) set of churches within the c of e that stick with a lot of catholic pre-reformation ritual?

By the by I must be gaining some sort of architectural sense as i had the idea before the helpful comment on grading that it was something rather special.


----------



## cm2mackem (7 May 2020)

Holy Trinity Church, Pleshey, Essex


----------



## And (7 May 2020)

St Mary's, Crich


----------



## Once a Wheeler (7 May 2020)




----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 May 2020)

The tandem (honest) at Gawsworth.

Silver Wedding ride yesterday.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2020)

St. Andrews in Rushmere St. Andrew





Thanks to having a proper camera with me, I was able to get a fairly clear picture of the gargoyle on the top right of the tower and the central spike which turns out to be covered in carved (monkey?) heads.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 May 2020)

Holcombe Burnell yesterday... with a bonus gate.


----------



## Chromatic (8 May 2020)

St John The Baptist, Tredington, Gloucestershire.

This church is Grade 1 listed and has a couple of interesting features.
https://www.britainexpress.com/counties/glouces/churches/tredington.htm


----------



## Blue Hills (8 May 2020)

Attractive gate


Chromatic said:


> St John The Baptist, Tredington, Gloucestershire.
> 
> This church is Grade 1 listed and has a couple of interesting features.
> https://www.britainexpress.com/counties/glouces/churches/tredington.htm


Interesting.that wooden tower reminds me of some in essex which i think used wood because of a shortage of suitable local stone.


----------



## Chromatic (8 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Attractive gate
> 
> Interesting.that wooden tower reminds me of some in essex which i think used wood because of a shortage of suitable local stone.



I'm certainly no expert at all but it does seem to be the only one I know of around here with a wooden tower.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 May 2020)

I'm no expert either.ignore the puzzing "attractive gate" comment, a leftover from something else my perverse browser/tablet combo left i


----------



## And (8 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The tandem (honest) at Gawsworth.
> 
> Silver Wedding ride yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 520693


Congratulations on the anniversary, and a great photo too.
(I 'googled' Gawsworth, and found it's in striking distance to me so i've now planned a route there - thanks! )


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 May 2020)

At Mary’s in Bletchley, just behind Station X but don’t mention it to anyone.

It’s beautiful, it’s just a shame that Bletchley grew up around it.


----------



## FrankCrank (9 May 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> At Mary’s in Bletchley, just behind Station X but don’t mention it to anyone.
> 
> It’s beautiful, it’s just a shame that Bletchley grew up around it.
> View attachment 520957


Back in my Cable&Wireless days, we had offices and a datacentre in Blechley. At the end of a big system upgrade project we were rewarded with a tour of Bletchley Park (Station X). One particular thing I remember was the full size replica code breaking machine (early computer?) they built. The original was destroyed at the end of WWII, such was the paranoia back then of it falling into the wrong hands. The replica was made of the same GPO parts, so pretty much as good as the original. A fascinating insight into what was being done there at that time, definitely recommend it to anyone who hasn't been.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 May 2020)

And said:


> Congratulations on the anniversary, and a great photo too.
> (I 'googled' Gawsworth, and found it's in striking distance to me so i've now planned a route there - thanks! )



The Harrington Arms nearby is recommended too. Nice beer garden.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 May 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Back in my Cable&Wireless days, we had offices and a datacentre in Blechley. At the end of a big system upgrade project we were rewarded with a tour of Bletchley Park (Station X). One particular thing I remember was the full size replica code breaking machine (early computer?) they built. The original was destroyed at the end of WWII, such was the paranoia back then of it falling into the wrong hands. The replica was made of the same GPO parts, so pretty much as good as the original. A fascinating insight into what was being done there at that time, definitely recommend it to anyone who hasn't been.



It’s a good day out, the museum has expanded further in recent time but has kept the same feel.

Definitely worth a revisit


----------



## geocycle (9 May 2020)

Here is Christ Church, near Abbeystead, Wyresdale. It is also known as the Shepherds Church and is famous for its West Gallery music.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2020)

Nice, very, tho am sure some locals must have commented on the inscription above the lychgate.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2020)

Not one of the better ones.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-52480133

Was outside taking a look a week or two ago on a fine evening. Door opened and a young woman came out the door and stood there as if taking the air. Occurred to me later that I may have been spotted on one of the CCTVs.


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2020)

St. Mary's in Newbourne this afternoon. 




And, with the good camera, a close up of the angel at the top centre of the tower.


----------



## And (9 May 2020)

All Saints, Youlgreave (Pommy to locals) - The building dates from around 1150-70AD, but there was probably an earlier Saxon church on the same site http://www.youlgrave.org.uk/groups-clubs/all-saints-parish-church/






Pommy is also home to the world's smallest detached house: http://www.derbyshireheritage.co.uk/Menu/Buildings/Halls/Thimble-Hall.php


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2020)

And said:


> All Saints, Youlgreave (Pommy to locals) - The building dates from around 1150-70AD, but there was probably an earlier Saxon church on the same site http://www.youlgrave.org.uk/groups-clubs/all-saints-parish-church/
> 
> View attachment 521220
> 
> ...


I'm going to stick my neck out and say that I think that much of what we can see there is 15th century or later... you can laugh at me later once I've checked the Historic England listing and reported back... it's still a fantastic church though!

EDIT - the HE listing isn't specific, though it says "Late C12, early C14, C15 and C16, restored 1869-70 by Norman Shaw." Its 'Perpendicular' tower would be 15th/16th century, I think, but internally the arcades (the pillars and arches either side of the nave) are 12th century. The listing certainly is interesting! https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1109853


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2020)

My COTD (church of the day) is the much restored Farringdon church east of Exeter. Lots of restoration in the 19th century, including the rebuild of the top of the tower and the spire.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 May 2020)

Bradninch Church, with a bonus gate:


----------



## And (13 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out and say that I think that much of what we can see there is 15th century or later... you can laugh at me later once I've checked the Historic England listing and reported back... it's still a fantastic church though!
> 
> EDIT - the HE listing isn't specific, though it says "Late C12, early C14, C15 and C16, restored 1869-70 by Norman Shaw." Its 'Perpendicular' tower would be 15th/16th century, I think, but internally the arcades (the pillars and arches either side of the nave) are 12th century. The listing certainly is interesting! https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1109853


Brilliant, thank you Brian! - and a whole 'new' world has opened up to me via the HE website. It is a fantastic church, and is (IMO) quite large considering the size of the village.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2020)

And said:


> Brilliant, thank you Brian! - and a whole 'new' world has opened up to me via the HE website. It is a fantastic church, and is (IMO) quite large considering the size of the village.


Every day is a school day!!  Glad to have opened that door for you!

EDIT - incidentally, the HE map search is fantastic too: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/map-search?clearresults=true


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2020)

Another in the occasional series fugly churches. This used to be a Methodist church but now it belongs to a something called the Plymouth Brethren. I’ve made it black & white it may seem more interesting than it is.


----------



## And (13 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Every day is a school day!!  Glad to have opened that door for you!
> 
> EDIT - incidentally, the HE map search is fantastic too: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/map-search?clearresults=true


Last O/T post, honest! - I discovered the map and was delighted to see that some very old guide posts/stoops were included, and I'm going to see if can get some more added as there's many interesting examples round here; also it has a Church we walk past _fairly _regularly but never been into listed - it's a cracker: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1248139 also listed on this site: http://friendsoffriendlesschurches.org.uk/matlock-bath/


----------



## And (13 May 2020)

Church of All Saints, Hassop - a magnificent lump of Catholic Church serving a population I estimate to be about 40 to 50..... (there was a rich family in the hamlet at one time, you'd never guess though )


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2020)

COTD - Kenton. I must go back when it's open... it's good enough closed, but inside it's got a complete medieval rood screen that I've not yet seen in the flesh.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2020)

Well, if we're talking fugly churches...




I made sure to get the church sign in so we could be assured it was a church, rather than a biggish garden shed.
I rode past this when I was in NZ a while ago. Kiwi architecture tends to be a bit...shall we say aesthetically disadvantaged?


----------



## Chromatic (14 May 2020)

St John the Baptist, Chaceley, Gloucestershire.


----------



## And (14 May 2020)

St Helens Church, Darley Dale
(see also https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-bike-in-front-of-a-nice-interesting-tree.260919/post-5995660)


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

The target of today's ride was St. Marys in Akenham


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The target of today's ride was St. Marys in Akenham
> View attachment 522564
> 
> View attachment 522563


Ha - that's what I'm doing at the moment - choosing a church as the target, then making an interesting circuit to include it.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2020)

COTD yesterday: Payhembury (with bonus gate)...


----------



## All uphill (16 May 2020)

Bishop's Lydeard today.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2020)

All uphill said:


> Bishop's Lydeard today.
> 
> View attachment 522869


That church is the most amazing colour! I don't suppose the café there was open, but they do fabulous cake, and let you take coffee out in china cups and sit on that bench.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2020)

Drewsteignton today.

Have any of you ever been in the Drewe Arms next door, and if yes, did you ever meet Aunt Mabel? I went in a couple of times in the late 80s when she was landlady there (she retired in 1994, age 99), as she had been since 1917! I think that's a record that's unlikely to be beaten...


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2020)

Aspull near Wigan. On my way back from Haigh Hall.


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (17 May 2020)

Cannock Wood, Staffordshire. Retracing my fathers 1950-70s preaching venues.
Still in use & well maintained......on to the next one 🚲💨


----------



## And (17 May 2020)

St Michael & All Angels Church, Earl Sterndale


----------



## And (19 May 2020)

Two favourites from todays ride
St John the Baptist, Stowe-by-Chartley, Staffordshire






St John the Evangelist, Hollington, Derbyshire


----------



## briantrumpet (19 May 2020)

A gert big 'un: Broadhembury's 15th century tower


----------



## Chromatic (20 May 2020)

Church of St Mary, Forthampton, Gloucestershire.


----------



## And (20 May 2020)

Another two from today...

St Leonards, Monyash





St Bartholomew's Church, Longnor


----------



## shnjmsn (21 May 2020)

Sherborne Abbey this morning


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

Hurley this morning, Church Of The resurrection


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2020)

A bit of a stunner at Cheriton Fitzpaine today... even the pebbledash is 18th century...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

The church of St Michael, Upton, on today's ride.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 May 2020)

Curious building. Body of the church seems somewhat low slung and elongated and not to match the tower. Hasty rebuild?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

~Link ~
Yes, it is a slightly strange shape, and Grade1 listed. It's now alongside the A45 dual carriageway with an overgrown bit of tarmac to ride along to access it.


----------



## All uphill (22 May 2020)

Holy Trinity in Taunton, built 1842, with my Raleigh ss.

Taunton has several grand, ornate churches, but I like the cool simplicity of this one.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> ~Link ~
> Yes, it is a slightly strange shape, and Grade1 listed. It's now alongside the A45 dual carriageway with an overgrown bit of tarmac to ride along to access it.


Haha, there's something wonderfully out of proportion about it - it's almost like they built the tower misreading yards for feet...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Haha, there's something wonderfully out of proportion about it - it's almost like they built the tower misreading yards for feet...


Metric tower, Imperial for the rest of it


----------



## briantrumpet (22 May 2020)

Christow today:


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (23 May 2020)

From last Thursday's ride, Lichfield Cathedral finished in 1340 the only gothic cathedral with three spires in the uk.
They knew how to do a big build in those days....respect 👍


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

MBIFO a Church in Appleford.


----------



## Jenkins (24 May 2020)

A previously used church, but not with this bike - All Saints in Hemley this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (24 May 2020)

The exquisite granite church at Lydford, complete with castle too!


----------



## dave r (25 May 2020)

All Saints Church in Kimcote this morning.


----------



## Chromatic (25 May 2020)

Holy Trinity, Apperley, Gloucestershire.

This is a chapel of ease to the main parish church at Deerhurst (which I have posted here previously).
I cocked up and took a video rather than a photograph and couldn't post the video here so took a screenshot and here it is.

This is the last church in this benefice:
http://severnsidebeneficewithtwyning.org.uk, I shall now look for a new group for ride destinations. 
I have one in mind which will mean heading south of Gloucester from the start, I am fed up with riding into the wind when heading back after visiting all the churches I've so far posted.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

St. Marys in Harkstead on today's ride


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> St Michael's Church in Wolverstone from today's outing <main pic removed>
> I wish I'd taken a proper camera to get a better picture of the interesting features on the tower
> View attachment 510274


I finally managed to get out there today with a decent camera and here are the closeups of the gargoyle and the spire on the left - what is it with stone (monkey?) heads on these as I've noticed tham on a few of the churches round here.


----------



## All uphill (26 May 2020)

Somerset was wealthy a while ago, and the gentry liked to show it off.







he peasants knew what would happen if they stepped out of line!







Cheddon Fitzpaine


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2020)

St Mary’s, East Hagbourne in the evening sunshine. And a bonus helicopter.


----------



## Jenkins (26 May 2020)

Possibly the first church named after Pope Gregory in this thread. The church of St. Gregory the Great in Rendlesham


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 May 2020)

St Mary's at Luddenham, Kent: 12th Century, though the brick tower is 19th century. It's Grade 1 listed, redundant & looked after by the Church Conservation Trust.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 May 2020)

New All-City Super Professional in front of Ely Cathedral.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

Branscombe yesterday - a stunner, and one I'll go back to when it's open.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Branscombe yesterday - a stunner, and one I'll go back to when it's open.
> 
> View attachment 525462


interesting architecture for a church - were they expecting trouble?


----------



## Blue Hills (28 May 2020)

St Laurences, Blackmore, Essex.

Massive, very impressive, pity I couldn't go in.

Turns out it's Grade 1.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Laurence's_Church,_Blackmore

The body of the church looks kinda unecclesiastical to me - more like a large banqueting hall.

Really nice village by the way - great green with a pond, ducks, a few tables. Seems to be well appreciated by cyclists.


----------



## Alex H (28 May 2020)

Saints Phillip and James, Rock






Original Norman just just outside the gates of Rock Hall


----------



## All uphill (28 May 2020)

Belfry door, St Andrew's, Hatch in Somerset.





Lovely aged stonework.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2020)

MnewBIFO St Botolphs Church Barton Seagrave


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2020)

The rather magnificent Marldon near Paignton today - I must go back when it's open.


----------



## Chromatic (28 May 2020)

Have found a new benefice group of churches as my ride destination, only three churches in this group and here is the first.

St Nicholas, Hardwicke, Gloucestershire.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 May 2020)

Grade 1 listed St Peter and St Paul in Boughton-under-Blean, Kent.


----------



## And (29 May 2020)

Two from today...

Edale Parish Church - I sat in the memorial garden in the grounds, bathed in sunshine, eating lovely flapjack my lovely wife had made and could not have been more content...






St Peter's, Hope


----------



## SGG on a bike (30 May 2020)

From yesterday’s little jaunt down the coast a bit to Covehythe....






St Andrews Church, which is also a war memorial.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2020)

Culmstock today... that yew shrub growing from the tower has been there for ever, it seems...


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 May 2020)

Sealand Church by John Douglas, gothic revival 1865, visited earlier today.


----------



## All uphill (31 May 2020)

Breakfast stop today.

St Mary the Virgin at West Buckland.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

Is an Abbey a church? This is/was the gatehouse to Roche Abbey near Rotherham,


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

St. Marys in Walsham le Willows on today's ride


----------



## And (31 May 2020)

Two from todays ride

St Mary's, Mapleton, near Ashbourne -






Broadway Baptist, Derby


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 May 2020)

And said:


> Two from todays ride
> 
> St Mary's, Mapleton, near Ashbourne -
> View attachment 526637
> ...


St Marys is an interesting church and very original


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

MBIFO St Mary's Church, Woughton on the Green.




And, not much further up the road, in Woolston, the Roseberry Room.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jun 2020)

St Peter's, Elmton, North Derbys.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> St Peter's, Elmton, North Derbys.
> 
> View attachment 527091
> 
> View attachment 527092​


Shame the Elm Tree pub wasn't open, used to serve good food, not been in ages


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shame the Elm Tree pub wasn't open, used to serve good food, not been in ages


I've a running buddy who lives in the village so used to pop in once or twice a year. The annual 'Elmton Chase' used to finish in the Elm Tree too ... well, the post run gathering did anyway.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2020)

Escot Church, now sadly ex-communicated from Escot itself by the new A30... this is near where 'Swampy' held out for a while, for those with long memories.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

I have a smashing looking Church and a crap church today.




This is the crap church for some obscure cult in South Moreton. 









*Church of All Saints, Sutton Courtenay*
In the graveyard are HH Asquith and George Orwell.


----------



## Antonio (5 Jun 2020)

A small chapel in Reith on the southern of the Wolfgangsee in Austria


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jun 2020)

My Brompton in front of Reykjavik Cathedral. Had a lovely few days there in 2016.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jun 2020)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 527651
> 
> My Brompton in front of Reykjavik Cathedral. Had a lovely few days there in 2016.


Beautiful!


----------



## geocycle (7 Jun 2020)

St Johns Church, Hutton Roof. This one surprised me as I thought it was older than it is. was built in 1880 by Paley and Austin a firm of Lancaster based architect. Nice proportions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

My bike in front of the Pfarrkirche St. Josef, Kollnau.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2020)

From this evening’s ride

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_St_Simon_and_St_Jude,_Castlethorpe

Opened in 1190


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> From this evening’s ride
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_St_Simon_and_St_Jude,_Castlethorpe
> 
> ...



That's a steep hill.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a steep hill.



it seems most images from this evenings ride are the same


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

My bikein front of a church... somewhere.

I know it is in the Black Forest, in the Elz valley near Freiburg, in fact, but I can't find it on Google earth. It's a Lutheran church because it has the cockerel weathervane, but more than that I don't know.

I guess I'll have to go back and find it again....


----------



## And (8 Jun 2020)

MBIFO All Saints' Church, Bradbourne 
(Grade 1 listed - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Saints'_Church,_Bradbourne)


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2020)

Yet another of the seemingly identikit design churches in Suffolk - St. Andrew's in Btredfield


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> From this evening’s ride
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_St_Simon_and_St_Jude,_Castlethorpe
> 
> ...


Opened in 1190,fell over in 2020...👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2020)

May I widen out the church theme?
MBIFO Northampton Central Mosque 🕌 on today's ride around town.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

Today's church is something a little different - this doesn't have a tower, just an external bell housing. St. Mary's in Willisham


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2020)

Some big church I came across in Exeter yesterday... if you look closely, you can see my bike in the second photo too.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Some big church I came across in Exeter yesterday... if you look closely, you can see my mike in the second photo too.
> 
> View attachment 528826
> 
> ...



Thats the place, we were on a coach trip and stopped in Exeter, we were going to go in and have a look round but changed our minds when we saw they wanted £7 entrance fee.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats the place, we were on a coach trip and stopped in Exeter, we were going to go in and have a look round but changed our minds when we saw they wanted £7 entrance fee.



It costs £4000 per day to run. These days, when National Trust properties charge £13.50 for adults for entry and car parking charges on top, I think £7 is good value. Last time I went to Castle Drogo, Mum & I had seen everything in an hour, but if you spent a couple of hours in the cathedral, you'd have only scratched the surface.

Yesterday I was chatting to the person who has done the scaffolding for the cathedral for the past 15 years, and he says he still sees new details every time. 

Anyway, here's my album of two sides of the outside from yesterday: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.724177061662218&type=3


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It costs £4000 per day to run. These days, when National Trust properties charge £13.50 for adults for entry and car parking charges on top, I think £7 is good value. Last time I went to Castle Drogo, Mum & I had seen everything in an hour, but if you spent a couple of hours in the cathedral, you'd have only scratched the surface.
> 
> Yesterday I was chatting to the person who has done the scaffolding for the cathedral for the past 15 years, and he says he still sees new details every time.
> 
> Anyway, here's my album of two sides of the outside from yesterday: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.724177061662218&type=3



Nice pictures, national trust by us charge between £5 and £12 for entry, we thought £7 for entry to a cathedral was a bit steep.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2020)

All Saints Church in Great Harrowden tonight


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have a smashing looking Church and a crap church today.
> View attachment 527485
> 
> This is the crap church for some obscure cult in South Moreton.
> ...


That pitched roof brick entrance extension is bizarre, you don't come across very often, its old as well.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> That pitched roof brick entrance extension is bizarre, you don't come across very often, its old as well.


It is odd, the main church is Norman, “ The two-storey brick south porch is early 16th-century. The panelled south door is oak, dating from the same period.“


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2020)

My bike in front of the _Bergkirche _(Mountain church) in Bahlingen am Kaiserstühl.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jun 2020)

Another one from yesterday - St. John the Baptist in Needham Market. And a little bit of its history.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Nice pictures, national trust by us charge between £5 and £12 for entry, we thought £7 for entry to a cathedral was a bit steep.



Fair enough, but you missed a corker.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have a smashing looking Church and a crap church today.
> View attachment 527485
> 
> This is the crap church for some obscure cult in South Moreton.
> ...


thanks for the second - I did a bike ride with a Spanish mate a few years ago from Oxford to London and was P'ed off to find that we had ridden very close to that as I would have paid my respects to the great Orwell. I think he was a bit bemused. Good job we didn't ride past Blaydon as it transpired he had never heard of Winston Churchill - I kid you not - I thought he was having me on at first.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Another one from yesterday - St. John the Baptist in Needham Market. And a little bit of its history.
> View attachment 529048


that roof extension is very odd - surprised it was allowed - can't help but wonder what the hell goes on up there after the candles have been snuffed out.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> From yesterday’s little jaunt down the coast a bit to Covehythe....
> 
> View attachment 526056
> 
> ...


oo - I know that wonderful place- was cycle camping near there - i had ideas of bivvying there, but there are houses opposite. Road blocked just beyond there I seem to remember as everything is dropping into the sea.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> thanks for the second - I did a bike ride with a Spanish mate a few years ago from Oxford to London and was P'ed off to find that we had ridden very close to that as I would have paid my respects to the great Orwell. I think he was a bit bemused. Good job we didn't ride past Blaydon as it transpired he had never heard of Winston Churchill - I kid you not - I thought he was having me on at first.


I visited the grave, very ordinary, with a few bits n bobs on it from fans.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats the place, we were on a coach trip and stopped in Exeter, we were going to go in and have a look round but changed our minds when we saw they wanted £7 entrance fee.


I think you can usually get into such places for free if you attend a service - (pretty sure you can with St Pauls London) though the price may be too high.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I visited the grave, very ordinary


as it should be of course - would be very disappointed if his gravestone was covered in flowery prose and posturing. Rise again Orwell - we need you now more than ever.

edit - maybe we need a bike in front of a notable grave thread. I know @biggs682 has one ready and waiting.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> as it should be of course - would be very disappointed if his gravestone was covered in flowery prose and posturing. Rise again Orwell - we need you now more than ever.
> 
> edit - maybe we need a bike in front of a notable grave thread. I know @biggs682 has one ready and waiting.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2020)

Saint Michael Woodham Walter.
Looks surprisingly modern to my ignorant eyes.
I'm also architecturally ignorant but the steeple looks very weirdly "off centre" to me - from some angles looks particularly odd.
Apparently the first parish church built for the "new" church of england according to this excellent site.

http://www.simonknott.co.uk/essexchurches/woodhamwalter.htm

Nice graveyard, nice bench for sitting, water tap.


----------



## And (11 Jun 2020)

Church of St Thomas, Biggin (Grade II listed https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1087836)


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2020)

One of my regular backdrops Overstone Church taken earlier today.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2020)

Strixton Church earlier today.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2020)

MBIFO Cranford Church, near Duck End, on last nights ride..


----------



## Mr Whyte (13 Jun 2020)

Whyte Ridgeway and St Peters Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a church, a town hall and a redundant water feature.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jun 2020)

MBIFO Halberton today, somehow avoiding all the rain...


----------



## craigwend (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## figbat (13 Jun 2020)

Buckland, Oxfordshire. Sorry about the softness of the image, the phone was in a waterproof pouch.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Jun 2020)

St Peter's Church, Letwell




​[Edited to add the url I'd forgotten]


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jun 2020)

St John Chester, well the ruined part at least.




Much older than Chester Cathedral, 11th and 12th century early english, some fine stonework inside and out.




Bit of a storm started brewing so took a couple more and fled.




Looks oddly foreign, like some of the byzantine churches around the Med, nothing wrong with that though


----------



## And (14 Jun 2020)

Church of St Giles, Great Longstone - Grade I listed https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1109899


----------



## And (14 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Strixton Church earlier today.


"_Earlier today_" - posted at 08:37!! I was still asleep until 9!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2020)

And said:


> "_Earlier today_" - posted at 08:37!! I was still asleep until 9!


He does that. _A lot. _


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jun 2020)

The hotch-potch that is Gittisham:


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jun 2020)

And said:


> Church of St Giles, Great Longstone - Grade I listed https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1109899
> View attachment 530036



Once churches are open again (should be this week), if you go in, you might start evaluating the worthiness of the G1, G2* and G2 listings... generally they are a decent guide, but occasionally I see a G1 church that I think should be G2*... if you look up the descriptors, G1 indicates it is of national historical importance, generally either because it is 'of a piece' of a particular era, because it is full of individual items that are remarkable as a collection, or has an absolutely outstanding significant feature.


----------



## Chromatic (16 Jun 2020)

Forgot to post this yesterday evening after my ride out in the afternoon. Not posted for a couple of weeks as my rides have not been to anywhere specific in that time .

This is the second in the group which started with Hardwicke church a little while ago.

This is St John the Baptist, Elmore, Gloucestershire.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Once churches are open again (should be this week), if you go in, you might start evaluating the worthiness of the G1, G2* and G2 listings... generally they are a decent guide, but occasionally I see a G1 church that I think should be G2*... if you look up the descriptors, G1 indicates it is of national historical importance, generally either because it is 'of a piece' of a particular era, because it is full of individual items that are remarkable as a collection, or has an absolutely outstanding significant feature.


I often think that, St Michaels in Shotwick is Grade I which was a surprise








Unless its a rare interior?


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Once churches are open again (should be this week), if you go in, you might start evaluating the worthiness of the G1, G2* and G2 listings... generally they are a decent guide, but occasionally I see a G1 church that I think should be G2*... if you look up the descriptors, G1 indicates it is of national historical importance, generally either because it is 'of a piece' of a particular era, because it is full of individual items that are remarkable as a collection, or has an absolutely outstanding significant feature.


I have always thought G1* would be a good move, for the 'world class' architecturally, or really historically important, Tower of London, Durham cathedral kind of thing?


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2020)

MBIFO the ridiculously tall Widecombe in the Moor church tower today


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> The hotch-potch that is Gittisham:
> 
> View attachment 530066


 Thanks for the "hotch potch", the polite version i assume. That really is an architectural disgrace, and i know nothing about architecture.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the "hotch potch", the polite version i assume. That really is an architectural disgrace, and i know nothing about architecture.



It is actually interesting architecturally _because_ it's not been 'unified' by the Victorian restorers, and has quite a lot of 17th-century stuff remaining, which is unusual in churches, the two big ages of church construction and restoration being up to the late 15th century, then the 19th. All too often in the 19th century they obliterated what was there before.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It is actually interesting architecturally _because_ it's not been 'unified' by the Victorian restorers, and has quite a lot of 17th-century stuff remaining, which is unusual in churches, the two big ages of church construction and restoration being up to the late 15th century, then the 19th. All too often in the 19th century they obliterated what was there before.


Yes, rare as hens teeth original churches from 1600s, here's one, Kirk of Canongate in Edinburgh
1690


----------



## And (17 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Once churches are open again (should be this week), if you go in, you might start evaluating the worthiness of the G1, G2* and G2 listings... generally they are a decent guide, but occasionally I see a G1 church that I think should be G2*... if you look up the descriptors, G1 indicates it is of national historical importance, generally either because it is 'of a piece' of a particular era, because it is full of individual items that are remarkable as a collection, or has an absolutely outstanding significant feature.


I will - but I'm afraid that some subtleties and nuances will go missing on me


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2020)

And said:


> I will - but I'm afraid that some subtleties and nuances will go missing on me



You might be surprised what you'll learn if you look closely, then read the listings. Though be warned, some listings are more useful than others... but, as a body of work, they are a great resource for increasing your understanding of how churches have developed/evolved over the centuries.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes, rare as hens teeth original churches from 1600s, here's one, Kirk of Canongate in Edinburgh
> 1690
> View attachment 530473



That's a corker!


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> You might be surprised what you'll learn if you look closely, then read the listings. Though be warned, some listings are more useful than others... but, as a body of work, they are a great resource for increasing your understanding of how churches have developed/evolved over the centuries.


I have bookshelves full of these, collected over many years, the detail is astonishing


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have bookshelves full of these, collected over many years, the detail is astonishing
> View attachment 530608



Oh yes, Pevsner's good, as is the Simon Jenkins book, for a more selective, er selection.

Once you start looking, the history just standing around us all over Britain is astonishing.


----------



## JRTemple (17 Jun 2020)

trip through Essendon, lovely looking church


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Jun 2020)

Grade 1 listed Church of St Mary at Selling, Kent. The first photo is from the west side, the second from the east.
More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1343628


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2020)

Little Harrowden church and my Viscount earlier today.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jun 2020)

Saint Mary, Fryerning.

Apparently it has a window dedicated to Airey Neave, with a "pic" of Colditz Castle, though I couldn't see it from the outside.

Some interesting glasswork - one in the big window in the second pic - evocation of the wonders of nature it seemed to me, nothing religious.

As I got within a mile or so I realised that I'd been before when lost but didn't go in then either as it was locked.

Very large churchyard/burial ground - they seem all set for another 500 years of burials. Water tap.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jun 2020)

Saint Margarets Margeretting, or at least the bee infested wooden bit of it.





Close up of bees. There are a lot more inside I think - a saw a fair few of the critters nipping through a hole.






Must have been a bit mad taking that but maybe they are blessed as I wasn't swarmed - only one followed me.

Thoughtful sign.






A local told me that the bees have been there as long as she can remember - folks just live with them - though apparently folk planning weddings at the church tend to be a bit concerned.

The church has an unusual location - it's just over a level crossing on a main train line and there the road ends - very frequent trains so you may be stuck with the bees for a while.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Saint Margarets Margeretting, or at least the bee infested wooden bit of it.
> View attachment 531176
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely church, will be on my list to see as I make it over to St Peter on the Wall, Bradwell on Sea built in 654


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely church, will be on my list to see as I make it over to St Peter on the Wall, Bradwell on Sea built in 654
> View attachment 531182


bit of a trip from cheshire?
Been there with the late Barry Mason.


----------



## Chromatic (20 Jun 2020)

Ride out today to Longney for the final church in this benefice:

http://www.hardwickechurch.info/

St Laurence, Longney, Gloucestershire.


----------



## Willd (20 Jun 2020)

I pass by loads of churches, but never really give them much attention. However, inspired by the ABC villages thread I have started an ABC of churches, this may take a while 

A and B today in 11 miles. For those who don't know who to support - All Saints in Harborough Magna






St Botolph's in Newbold-on-Avon, patron saint of wayfarers apparently. It does have a big tower as well, which is behind the trees somewhere.


----------



## And (20 Jun 2020)

St Peters, Parwich, one of the 'Peak Five' group: http://peakfive.org and Grade II* listed


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2020)

A couple of St. Mary's for you from today's ride
Firstly in Raydon




And just down the road in Holton


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A couple of St. Mary's for you from today's ride
> Firstly in Raydon
> View attachment 531324
> 
> ...


I had to look the Holton church up, something didn't seem right? So the original 15th century tower was falling down when the victorians decided to reduce its height and make it 'stubby'. In an odd way it makes it look older. I thought the tower at least was Saxon on first viewing, alas no. It was the hand of a conservation architect a hundred odd years ago


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jun 2020)

Two today too! And from different counties:




From Derbyshire, St Lawrence's, Whitwell





And from South Yorkshire, All Hallows, Harthill.

Perhaps I'll try for three counties next time


----------



## Willd (21 Jun 2020)

C today in 21 miles. I couldn't see any St. "C"s locally, so made do with Congregational Church, Long Itchington, also known as The Chapel. Slightly more humble than yesterday's.


----------



## JRTemple (22 Jun 2020)

Saint Mary le bow, London just before a puncture!


----------



## JRTemple (22 Jun 2020)

Christ Church Little Heath - Brookmans Park


----------



## JRTemple (22 Jun 2020)

Essendon - can’t remember the name


----------



## craigwend (22 Jun 2020)

Long Riston 





Swine 





Abandoned Coniston 





New Ellerby 





Catwick


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jun 2020)

JRTemple said:


> View attachment 531631
> 
> Saint Mary le bow, London just before a puncture!


Sorry to hear about the puncture, but thanks for the pic of a Wren stunner


----------



## JRTemple (23 Jun 2020)

The church I got married in Hadley Common


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jun 2020)

St Martin's, Firbeck.


----------



## Chromatic (23 Jun 2020)

A new benefice group started as the destinations for my next rides.

http://severnsidebenefice.org/framilode.html

The first one is the Church of St Peter, Framilode, Gloucestershire. Situated right on the bank of the Severn.

Two pics of this one, the first pic, of the front, is crap, so went round and took one from the back.


----------



## And (23 Jun 2020)

Not a great photo, but here is St John the Evangelist Church, Hazlewood - Grade II listed.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2020)

MBIFO Winkleigh Church


----------



## And (24 Jun 2020)

I made a journey to Temple Normanton today specifically to see the Saint James the Apostle Church. It is the fourth Church to be built on this site and is a fibreglass structure built in the 80's. I'm not sure I've seen another like this....





Back to reality, Church of St John the Baptist, Tibshelf (Tibby) - Grade II listed: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1108936


----------



## Alex H (24 Jun 2020)

Holy Trinity, Old Bewick, Northumberland


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jun 2020)

All Saints, East Hanningfield.
Victorian.
Locked but then apparently it usually is, which is kind of odd as it's bang in the middle of the village.
Church/graveyard too neat and tidy for my liking - not one I'll be stopping in for one of my espresso brewups.


----------



## Chromatic (25 Jun 2020)

St James the Great, Saul, Gloucestershire.


----------



## And (25 Jun 2020)

Can I slip in a chapel? Salem Chapel, Wingerworth near Chesterfield - Grade II listed: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1319828


----------



## Ian H (26 Jun 2020)

Both a gate & a church.


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Jun 2020)

Loughton, Milton Keynes from a ride out last night


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jun 2020)

And said:


> Can I slip in a chapel? Salem Chapel, Wingerworth near Chesterfield - Grade II listed: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1319828
> View attachment 532437


Very nice. Early Victorian, the finesse of the georgians, before greek and gothic revival takes over the world!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jun 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Just a little church... sorry it's with me and other bikes & their riders...
> 
> View attachment 388318


Its actually a Basilica, but i'll let you off


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Its actually a Basilica, but i'll let you off



Especially as the Oxford English Dictionary defines a basilica as a type of church 

I've had some confusion with French correspondents when I label English (C of E) parish churches as "églises", as in France an église is specifically a Catholic church, and Protestant churches are 'temples'. But in English, 'temple' tends only to be used for historical (and often specifically ancient religions) buildings. So I've explained that in English, all religious buildings can be called 'churches', and it does not imply anything more than 'religious building'. Even 'chapel', which is often the label in Britain for Methodist churches, does not necessarily imply that denomination.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2020)

In the States, "church" seems to apply to everything, although strictly, Catholic and Episcopal/Anglican churches are parishes. Temple is mainly reserved for Judaism, Buddhists, and Hindus. To confuse it even more, some Methodist churches are named for saints. In our city, there are two Saint Patrick's Churches(R.C), old and new.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> In the States, "church" seems to apply to everything, although strictly, Catholic and Episcopal/Anglican churches are parishes. Temple is mainly reserved for Judaism, Buddhists, and Hindus. To confuse it even more, some Methodist churches are named for saints. In our city, there are two Saint Patrick's Churches(R.C), old and new.



It seems like the Venn diagram of labels for religious buildings really would vary from country to country. But I'm happy just to call them all 'churches'.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2020)

St Mary the Virgin in Whiston .


----------



## JRTemple (28 Jun 2020)

The twelve apostles church in Brookmans Park herts


----------



## JRTemple (28 Jun 2020)

Ian H said:


> Both a gate & a church.
> 
> View attachment 532567


Blimey you look happy 😆


----------



## Willd (28 Jun 2020)

D & E today in 21 miles. St Denys, Pailton






St Edith's Monks Kirby, Grade I listed and apparently the largest parish church in Warwickshire. Certainly too big for my compact camera


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2020)

Willd said:


> D & E today in 21 miles. St Denys, Pailton
> 
> View attachment 532983
> 
> ...



The Denbigh Arms across the road from the church had a load of wellies planted with flowers pinned to the wall last time I came past.


----------



## JRTemple (30 Jun 2020)

St Andrews Hertford


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

St. John's in Great Wenham this afternoon


----------



## Chromatic (2 Jul 2020)

St Mary the Virgin, Frampton, Gloucesterrshire.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Jul 2020)

Swythamley last night. 







To my immense distress I've managed to miss the weather vane off the top. 

Distress because it bizarrely seemed to feature a giant sloth or something similar!

I'm not going back too soon, it was 1200m of climbing!


----------



## nagden (3 Jul 2020)

I came across this little church this morning in small village called Orville in Normandy. Sadly on the wall was a memorial to a pilot who was killed in August 1944.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2020)

MBIFO Normanton Church on today's ride around Rutland Water 💦


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 534035
> 
> 
> MBIFO Normanton Church on today's ride around Rutland Water 💦


Good job it was listed in 1954


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2020)

Rutland Water history, if anyone is interested.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2020)

Isham church earlier today


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

normally I'd sneer at such colour co-ordination on a bike biggs - but you have a special pass - I like what I can see of it - from a distance.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

Saint Dunstans in the East, London, remains of.
Ancient church, damaged in the great fire, stuff added to it by Wren, later rebuilding, Wren's bit all that survived the Blitz, turned into a nice small outside space beginning of 70s.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

Brixworth Saxon Church earlier today


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

So impressive biggs, i just had to look it up.
From wiki
In 1930 the British architectural historian Sir Alfred Clapham called it "perhaps the most imposing architectural memorial of the 7th century yet surviving north of the Alps".[1] It is the largest English church that remains substantially as it was in the Anglo-Saxon era. It was designated as a Grade I listed building in 1954.

And all on a fine morning's ride.


----------



## And (5 Jul 2020)

Elotn Methodist Chapel 're-purposed' as the village hall


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Brixworth Saxon Church earlier today
> 
> View attachment 534229
> 
> ...


Stunner!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Stunner!


Yes it certainly is , I would love to have a look inside and up the spire


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

Grade II listed St. Mary at Stalisfield, Kent today. The first photo is from the west side, the second from the east. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1025295


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Grade II listed St. Mary at Stalisfield, Kent today. The first photo is from the west side, the second from the east. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1025295
> View attachment 534325
> 
> 
> View attachment 534326



What a beautiful building. I prefer simple designs like this to the later more complex buildings.

I'm always partial to buildings were the approach is just grass too.


----------



## Handymann (5 Jul 2020)

Liversedge West Yorkshire...


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm always partial to buildings were the approach is just grass too.



agree -that's my sort of churchyard - just the place for a nice lie down, refuel, coffee brew.
some churches are a bit too manicured, too many "friends" apolishing nooks and crannies - socially good as they are my heart rather sinks if I see them. Disturbs the/my peace.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What a beautiful building. I prefer simple designs like this to the later more complex buildings.
> 
> I'm always partial to buildings were the approach is just grass too.


Thanks Andy, appreciated. Yes, this is one of my favourite local churches for the reasons you've described.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> agree -that's my sort of churchyard - just the place for a nice lie down, refuel, coffee brew.
> some churches are a bit too manicured, too many "friends" apolishing nooks and crannies - socially good as they are my heart rather sinks if I see them. Disturbs the/my peace.


Thanks Blue Hills - it's one of the most peaceful places I know. Having said that, & posted the photos, next time I venture there it maybe be full of noisy visitors...


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yes it certainly is , I would love to have a look inside and up the spire


Same here! The tower is 14thC, but stair turret 10thC so very rare. Beautiful church.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Grade II listed St. Mary at Stalisfield, Kent today. The first photo is from the west side, the second from the east. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1025295
> View attachment 534325
> 
> 
> View attachment 534326


Googled the interior, very nice Early English gothic.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Googled the interior, very nice Early English gothic.
> View attachment 534421


Thanks for this - much appreciated.


----------



## freiston (6 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Two from my rides this year
> 
> View attachment 388399
> 
> ...


A late reply but I had a friend whose family came from Oldberrow way and his ashes were scattered by the family graves there. I usually make a trip there once a year with his son.


----------



## Chromatic (6 Jul 2020)

Another St Mary the Virgin ( three of the five churches in the benefice I'm riding to at the moment are called St Mary the Virgin), this one is in Arlingham, Gloucestershre.


----------



## JRTemple (8 Jul 2020)

St John The Baptist Barnet


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Brixworth Saxon Church earlier today
> 
> View attachment 534229
> 
> ...


That’s a beauty


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> That’s a beauty


Well worth a visit if it's within your range ?


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well worth a visit if it's within your range ?


I’ll have a look


----------



## Handymann (8 Jul 2020)

With my mate Tariq and our Tandem Trekkers tandem (look us up) in front of Selby Abbey before the 3 Swans 100 mile ride, his first ton.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Jul 2020)

From several years ago, visiting the Santuario Madonna del Ghisallo in Italy. 

For many cyclists, it has a must see reputation & the interior holds many cycling artefacts. There's a superb musuem next door too. 

The location is at the summit of a beautiful and not easy climb (Colle del Ghisallo) from sea level - the reward is a fabulous descent!

The excellent article at the Inner Ring website gives broad detail and insight around it's significance and position within cycling, and summarises: _'It’s one thing to venerate a place for its history and scenery but the Colle Ghisallo is exceptional thanks to its religious links, perhaps the spiritual home of cycling._'

https://inrng.com/2013/01/roads-to-ride-colle-ghisallo/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Jul 2020)

Grade II listed, 13th Century Church of St. Leonard in Badlesmere, Kent. More information here: https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101069922-church-of-st-leonard-badlesmere




This is the north side...




...and the south side view...


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2020)

Lavendon church hidden amongst the trees earlier today.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Jul 2020)

When I was out yesterday, I saw this church from a distance & that the access was via a gated grass track.
Grade 1 listed, 12th Century Church of St Michael and All Angels at Throwley, Kent. 




More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1343984


----------



## Chromatic (11 Jul 2020)

The last one in the Severnside Benefice, another St Mary the Virgin, this one in Fretherne, Gloucestershire. Saved this one til last as it is a splendid little church, took a few pics but none really did it justice.


----------



## Chromatic (11 Jul 2020)

Here's one of the other pics of the above church. My bike is in the pic.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2020)

One of my favourite churches earlier today
at Preston Deanery .


----------



## geocycle (12 Jul 2020)

Here’s St Leonard’s, Chapel Le Dale. Apparently 16th century and avoided the Victorians. The graveyard has interesting memorial to 200 workers killed building the Settle to Carlisle line, especially the nearby Ribblehead viaduct. Nice bench for a corona cafe, could be the last for a while as the real things are opening up.


----------



## Willd (12 Jul 2020)

From ancient to modern, St. Francis of Assisi Roman Catholic church in Kineton.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jul 2020)

Willd said:


> From ancient to modern, St. Francis of Assisi Roman Catholic church in Kineton.
> View attachment 535552


Good to see a modern church posted! Not to everyones taste, but some of the interiors in particular can be lovely.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2020)

My bike in front of St. Stephan's Minster, Breisach am Rhein. At some point when I'm not being lazy I'll actually go up and have a look...


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 535660
> 
> 
> My bike in front of St. Stephan's Minster, Breisach am Rhein. At some point when I'm not being lazy I'll actually go up and have a look...


Some lovely churches in Germany, have you ever been to Trier? Fascinating place


----------



## All uphill (14 Jul 2020)

Two today.

West Monkton
Rather grand; wealthy then and wealthy now.







Goathurst
Not so grand, but much nicer, I think.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Jul 2020)

Church Of The Immaculate Conception, Spinkhill, Derbys. Linked with Mount St Mary's College.


----------



## All uphill (16 Jul 2020)

Queen Camel church today, photographed as I collected Q in the alphabet challenge.






Unusual to see a Classical porch on a Gothic church. I'm sure there's a story behind this!


----------



## Chromatic (16 Jul 2020)

Right, a little bit of background as to why I chose this church as my next destination. On another forum I look at somebody made reference to a gentleman called Willard Wigan who I had never heard of but who does micro sculptures. Reading the link to his wiki page ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willard_Wigan )
it turns out he has in the past done a sculpture of St Bartholomew's church on Chosen Hill in Gloucester which, as it is just up the road, had to be visited.

Here's a picture of Willard's sculpture, set in the eye of a needle:









Here's my picture taken this afternoon:


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jul 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Right, a little bit of background as to why I chose this church as my next destination. On another forum I look at somebody made reference to a gentleman called Willard Wigan who I had never heard of but who does micro sculptures. Reading the link to his wiki page ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willard_Wigan )
> it turns out he has in the past done a sculpture of St Bartholomew's church on Chosen Hill in Gloucester which, as it is just up the road, had to be visited.
> 
> Here's a picture of Willard's sculpture, set in the eye of a needle:
> ...


Once saw a documentary in which he was the subject. Fascinating to hear his life story, but most of all to see the painstaking effort and patience, and the intricate skill he brings to his art. Seem to remember him using an eyelash as a brush.

Send him your photo and he might update his sculpture to include your bike


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2020)

In Botzingen, South West Germany: Catholic church of St. Laurentius, and inevitably, Stork habitat...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Jul 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Here's a picture of Willard's sculpture, set in the eye of a needle:


That is incredible.


----------



## Chromatic (16 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Once saw a documentary in which he was the subject. Fascinating to hear his life story, but most of all to see the painstaking effort and patience, and the intricate skill he brings to his art. Seem to remember him using an eyelash as a brush.
> 
> Send him your photo and he might update his sculpture to include your bike



Having seen some pics of his works I find it amazing that it is possible, it really is incredible what he does.

According to the wiki page he wasn't particularly pleased with the church sculpture, perhaps adding a bike might improve it in his eyes.


----------



## Chromatic (16 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> That is incredible.



It is isn't it?


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jul 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Having seen some pics of his works I find it amazing that it is possible, it really is incredible what he does.
> 
> According to the wiki page he wasn't particularly pleased with the church sculpture, perhaps adding a bike might improve it in his eyes.


It's far from the conventional, polished, celebrational TED Talk, but his is well worth a listen:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBKV4rOgSJU


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jul 2020)

MBIFO Mamhead Church:


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jul 2020)

All uphill said:


> Queen Camel church today, photographed as I collected Q in the alphabet challenge.
> 
> View attachment 536285
> 
> ...


Works quite well i think? Those clerestory lights are neat


----------



## Glow worm (17 Jul 2020)

3 from my ride a couple of Sunday's ago.

1st- Swaffham Prior near Newmarket has two churches in the same churchyard- St Mary's and St Cyriac and St Julitta (the 2nd is a bit obscured by the trees)






2nd- St Andrews West Dereham (Near Downham Market, Norfolk)






3rd- At the end of my ride- This one doesn't count as I neglected to get my bike in the shot (must try harder!) but it's a lovely and enormous Norfolk church- St Mary's at North Creake near Wells. I was stood by the bike when I took it though- honest!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2020)

MBIFO an illuminated Isham Church on tonight's ride


----------



## Willd (18 Jul 2020)

You want castellations?  St Giles at Chesterton


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Jul 2020)

Grade 1 listed, 13th Century Church of St. Peter at Oare. South side view with half timbered porch.
More information here: https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101069126-church-of-st-peter-oare


----------



## Willd (19 Jul 2020)

Holy Trinity at the lost settlement of Church Charwelton


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jul 2020)

Our Lady and St Peter’s Church, Bothamsall


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good to see a modern church posted! Not to everyones taste, but some of the interiors in particular can be lovely.


More light than the traditional catholic darkness you mean? I know some modern catholic churches in italy. Can be surprisingly cheery.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 535660
> 
> 
> My bike in front of St. Stephan's Minster, Breisach am Rhein. At some point when I'm not being lazy I'll actually go up and have a look...


Have noted that a lot of your pics seem to be from some distance away.
Lapsed? 
Troubled conscience?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Have noted that a lot of your pics seem to be from some distance away.
> Lapsed?
> Troubled conscience?



Nothing so interesting: many churches here are in fairly tightly built villages so it is hard to get them in frame when any closer.

And in Breisach I was just too darn lazy to go up the hill.

Here's a closer one of Teningen Lutheran church, to balance things up...


----------



## Chromatic (20 Jul 2020)

Took two pics taken on today's ride.

This is St Andrew and St Bartholomew, Ashleworth, Gloucestershire.







This is St Mary, Hasfield, Gloucestershire. This is a lovely little church in a nice location, my pic doesn't really do it justice, well worth a visit if you are passing.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

Out and about in South Norfolk today and a few unusual churches found which I'll spread over the week
Today is Saint Mary's in Redgrave


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2020)

Umberslade Baptist Church, south of Birmingham. Decommissioned, but still looked after by the local community.

Would love to do some research on this. It was build by the sons of George Muntz. George Snr made a lot of money out of Muntz metal, a cladding for ships that reduced fouling. He was also an MP and a political reformer, but with a reputation as an egotist. Very little obvious record of his son's actions and motivations for building a non-conformist church of such proportions.

Just up the road from me is Muntz park, which borders Umberslade Road, so the family affected my local area too.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jul 2020)

just been footling through a few old church photos, they really need to sort this one out


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jul 2020)

I was impressed by your long pedal until I looked.
No bike.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I was impressed by your long pedal until I looked.
> No bike.


Alas no, i was sans bike at the time. But i did have a rip off ice cream after the worst (rip off) lunch you can find in Italy!


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Alas no, i was sans bike at the time. But i did have a rip off ice cream after the worst (rip off) lunch you can find in Italy!


interesting - I only remember one rip-off nasty meal in Italy and have the idea that that was in Pisa as well.
Maybe the same place.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> interesting - I only remember one rip-off nasty meal in Italy and have the idea that that was in Pisa as well.
> Maybe the same place.


Luckily it was only one night in Pisa then train to Florence where we found some 'proper' food


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jul 2020)

Today's church from yesterday's ride is Saint Andrew's in South Lopham. A heavily tree filled graveyard makes it difficult to get a picture, but this is unusual in that the tower is in the centre of the building, not at the end.


----------



## Alex H (21 Jul 2020)

My bike in front of Braxton Parish Church, over the road from Flodden Field


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2020)

Today's church from Monday's ride is Saint Mary the Virgin in Burston.
According to the information board it used to have a round tower with 5 bells which fell in 1753 - the remaining one is housed outside and dates from the late 1600's


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2020)

One final church from Monday's outing - All Saints just on the correct side of the Norfolk/Suffolk border in Stuston.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jul 2020)

I must eventually be developing some minimal form of architectural intelligence. I placed that because of the distinctive tower and the wonderful site i linked to way upthread on norfolk/suffolk/essex churches.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2020)

East Haddons St Mary's Church on this morning's ride . Somewhere between here and Church Brampton I dropped a glove .


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> East Haddons St Mary's Church on this morning's ride . Somewhere between here and Church Brampton I dropped a glove .
> View attachment 537827


'Like' for the church photo, not the loss of the glove obvs.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2020)

Souldrop Church and my Vitus from this morning's ride.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

Church of St. Mary Magdalene and St. Lawrence, Davington, Kent.




From Faversham.org: 'The historic and beautiful building, dating from 1153, is Grade I listed and the oldest extant building in the Faversham area. The church is widely regarded as a simple yet exquisite jewel and was originally part of a Benedictine priory founded for a community of 26 nuns. The priory expired just prior to the Reformation and much of its complex of buildings demolished. However, the church remained and continued to serve the local parish, with unbroken divine worship down the centuries.
Much of the surviving fabric is medieval with many interesting features, however, all of its magnificent stained glass is by the 19th century artistic pioneer Thomas Willement, who is buried in a family vault within the church.'


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

The distinctive flying spire of the Parish Church of St. Mary of Charity: a memorable viewpoint in the town of Faverham, Kent.

More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1319973


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jul 2020)

Have been to Faversham a couple of times but never noticed that spire.
Rather makes me think of Thunderbird 3.
I suppose, sadly, the Hop Festival isn't on this year?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2020)

My bike in front of Freiburg Minster today.

(Close up so @Blue Hills doesn't think I've got a guilty conscience).


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 538161
> 
> 
> My bike in front of Freiburg Minster today.
> ...


though it does look like you took that on your knees.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> though it does look like you took that on your knees.



I had to, to get it all in the picture. If I'd stepped back you'd have said I was hiding.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Freiburg


One of the loveliest cities we know - just beautiful - & a lot of cycling culture😊
Good fun to skip borders with France and Switzerland so close - easy done to visit 3 countries in one day!


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Jul 2020)

Not a church but remains of a priory in Kings Lynn;


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Have been to Faversham a couple of times but never noticed that spire.
> Rather makes me think of Thunderbird 3.
> I suppose, sadly, the Hop Festival isn't on this year?


I love the spire - it's beautiful close up & can be seen for miles around. Yes, maybe the Thunderbird 3 designer had a day out in Kent

There are a lot of fine & ancient churches around here - it's been a privilege to take time to discover them & the related history.

Hop Festival cancelled as far as we know this year.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jul 2020)

St John The Evangelist Church, Ridgeway, Sheffield. Struggled to get a clear shot with it hiding in the trees.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> I love the spire - it's beautiful close up & can be seen for miles around. Yes, maybe the Thunderbird 3 designer had a day out in Kent
> 
> There are a lot of fine & ancient churches around here - it's been a privilege to take time to discover them & the related history.
> 
> Hop Festival cancelled as far as we know this year.


ah sad.
Nice memories a few years ago of camping at a Faversham school for the wondrous hop festival - seem to remember the guy on the gate let me have three nights for a fiver after learning that I'd cycled from Peckham (actually near Peckham) - Faversham is a great town, not as well known/apprerciated as it should be - has a great chippy as well.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2020)

MBIFO Lesches-en-Diois church




today:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

Two more pictures of the beautiful spire at St. Mary of Charity, Faversham.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Jul 2020)

St George's, Woodsetts


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Jul 2020)

Mosborough Methodist Chapel



St Peter and St Paul's Church, Eckington


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Jul 2020)

Grade II listed, 12th Century church of St. Peter and St. Paul at Newnham, Kent (sorry, bike not in photo this time).
More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1055749


----------



## All uphill (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> One final church from Monday's outing - All Saints just on the correct side of the Norfolk/Suffolk border in Stuston.
> View attachment 537636
> 
> View attachment 537637


Thanks for these pictures. I used to cycle around this area as a teenager and they bring back happy memories. So much so that I can almost overlook your incorrect comment about the better side of the border.😉


----------



## Alex H (31 Jul 2020)

St Aiden's Church, Bamburgh. I've posted this before, but it is a different bike. 





You can just see the top of Grace Darling's tomb, above the bush on the left.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Jul 2020)

From yesterday: St. Catherine's at Kingsdown, Kent.
*'A Victorian time capsule*
St Catherine's is the only complete Anglican church designed by Victorian architect E W Pugin. Built in 1866, it has a needle-sharp spire and richly coloured stained glass. Inside and out, it is a time capsule of Victorian church design that has remained almost exactly as Pugin designed it.'
(from https://www.visitchurches.org.uk/visit/church-listing/st-catherine-kingsdown.html)






...and from today, the beautiful Grade II listed, 13th century Church of St. Cosmus and St. Damian in Blean/ Tyler Hill, Kent.
I like the dimensions and bell tower a lot




More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1085522


----------



## Chromatic (31 Jul 2020)

Holy Trinity, Badgeworth, Gloucestershire.


----------



## delb0y (31 Jul 2020)

Bit warm for this cycling malarky!


----------



## Chromatic (31 Jul 2020)

delb0y said:


> Bit warm for this cycling malarky!


Get out on your bike you lazy bugger!


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Jul 2020)

St John the Evangelist's Church, Cadeby


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2020)

All Saints Church Naesby earlier today


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2020)

I little matter of a 600m climb to get to this one at Rimon, at the end of a dead-end road...


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Aug 2020)

Saint George's Crowhurst.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2020)

MBIFO Véronne Church today


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Aug 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO Véronne Church today
> 
> View attachment 539675


C'est un visage!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

The beautiful little church of St Bartholomew at Goodnestone, Kent: Grade 1 listed, 12th century. 
Described as 'This tiny unspoilt gem of a Norman church' (from visitchurches.org)









More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1069144


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2020)

Chabrillan yesterday:


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2020)

St George & St Gregory church in Pentlow on the Essex/Suffolk border


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Aug 2020)

Dig those round towers.
I love the arrow slots.


----------



## All uphill (7 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Dig those round towers.
> I love the arrow slots.


Not much good stone available in East Anglia for building strong corners.
Hence the round towers. Genius!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2020)

One of the nicest Churches locally imho 













From this morning's ride.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Aug 2020)

Looks very peaceful.

Totally undisturbed by services.

heaven.


----------



## Willd (9 Aug 2020)

Still looking for one beginning with an "I", so in the meantime this one looked quite interesting - St Margaret's at Wolston.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2020)

My bike in front of St Blasius Catholic Church in the rather wonderfully named Glottertal (Glotter valley) Southern Black Forest, Germany


----------



## Chromatic (10 Aug 2020)

St Michael & All Angels, Eastington, Gloucestershire.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Aug 2020)

Saint Mary and All Saints, Whalley, Lancs - Grade 1 listed.
13th century I think.
Bike against one of three anglo saxon crosses in the church yard, generally reckoned to be 10th/11th century as I recall.





The church contains some woodwork from the dissolved Whalley Abbey, just down the road.

Between this church and the abbey sits the catholic church, previous lair of one of the most twisted bods I have ever encountered. A tale for another time.

Closer shots of bike with two of the old "crosses".

Some folk say that one pre-dates the reintroduction of christianity as there appears to be no christian iconography as such, but it may just have worn away.


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> One of the nicest Churches locally imho
> 
> View attachment 540427
> 
> ...



I’m surprised you didnt get one of the bus stop just along the way


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Aug 2020)

Not sure of the name of this handsome church in Wendover, there was a group of young ladies right by the sign which made any further info photos out of the question


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2020)

MBIFO the very old Chapelle of St Alexis at Rousset. Despite it being up a remote stone track well away from the more modern (16th century) settlement of Rousset, which has its own church, this tiny little gem is still well maintained, and I absolutely love its simplicity.


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Aug 2020)

The church at Long Sutton in Somerset, one of two churches I’ve been best man in

The Church of the Holy Trinity in Long Sutton, Somerset, England dates from the 15th century and has been designated as a Grade I listed building. An earlier church would have stood on this site from the 9th century or earlier.

anyone know why when I change the size of an image, it turns it through 90 degrees?


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Aug 2020)

From the same ride as above, the church at Huish Episcopi, 

The Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Huish Episcopi, Somerset, England has 12th-century origins, but was largely rebuilt in the 14th, 15th and 16th centuries. It has been designated as a Grade I listed building. St Mary's Church also serves nearby Langport

Kept this one as the file size, hasn’t turned it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Aug 2020)

Same day, different ride. This time cycling from Wearne to Cerne Abbas, of bloke with the fella out on the side of the hill fame

mulcheney Abbey, hopefully allows under the strict rules of the thread 

Muchelney Abbey is an English Heritage property in the village of Muchelney in the Somerset Levels, England. The site consists of ruined walls showing the layout of the abbey


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> From the same ride as above, the church at Huish Episcopi,
> 
> The Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Huish Episcopi, Somerset, England has 12th-century origins, but was largely rebuilt in the 14th, 15th and 16th centuries. It has been designated as a Grade I listed building. St Mary's Church also serves nearby Langport
> 
> ...


thanks for this - wiki* tells me that it also has a stained glass window by Burne-Jones. Tho maybe church closed at the moment.

* I went to wiki intrigued by that extraordinary place name - imagined it might be a test by locals to identify interlopers who would be burned in a haystack if they failed to pronounce it properly. Turns out it has a logical historical provenance.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> thanks for this - wiki* tells me that it also has a stained glass window by Burne-Jones. Tho maybe church closed at the moment.
> 
> * I went to wiki intrigued by that extraordinary place name - imagined it might be a test by locals to identify interlopers who would be burned in a haystack if they failed to pronounce it properly. Turns out it has a logical historical provenance.



there are lots of different episcopi places in the area, gotta love the crazy bumpkins from that neck of the woods. It’s a great area, friendly people and great cycling


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Aug 2020)

Yes, somerset tends to be a somewhat forgotten county I think - I did stray into it once on a car touring holiday - nice impressions - main things I remember are an ecclesiastical ruin of some sort (it must have been under English Heritage care) which for all I know may be on this thread, and, maybe just up the road, a lightning blasted tree.
I must get back there on the bike (along with a few places I whizzed through in a biggish car) - I like semi forgotten places - places hidden in plain sight while the hordes rush elsewhere.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Aug 2020)

Taken from distance to avoid the impossible A251, the Grade II listed (12th Century) Church of St James at Sheldwich, Kent.
More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1049130


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> thanks for this - wiki* tells me that it also has a stained glass window by Burne-Jones. Tho maybe church closed at the moment.
> 
> * I went to wiki intrigued by that extraordinary place name - imagined it might be a test by locals to identify interlopers who would be burned in a haystack if they failed to pronounce it properly. Turns out it has a logical historical provenance.



The "Huish" bit is interesting as I went to Richard Huish 6th form College in Taunton. They had this picture of the founder in the library; sixth formers being sixth formers, it had an almost permanent handwritten caption underneath declaring him to be "Guy Fawkes"


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes, somerset tends to be a somewhat forgotten county I think - I did stray into it once on a car touring holiday - nice impressions - main things I remember are an ecclesiastical ruin of some sort (it must have been under English Heritage care) which for all I know may be on this thread, and, maybe just up the road, a lightning blasted tree.
> I must get back there on the bike (along with a few places I whizzed through in a biggish car) - I like semi forgotten places - places hidden in plain sight while the hordes rush elsewhere.



I’m fortunate that one of my best mates lives right in the middle near Langport so I can use his as a stop off or base for riding, it helps that I also got him into cycling

from the same ride as the Long Sutton church ride, I bought this cucumber from the front of someone’s house, 50p! That’s why I love cycling so much, driving would have missed that


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> I’m fortunate that one of my best mates lives right in the middle near Langport so I can use his as a stop off or base for riding, it helps that I also got him into cycling
> 
> from the same ride as the Long Sutton church ride, I bought this cucumber from the front of someone’s house, 50p! That’s why I love cycling so much, driving would have missed that
> 
> View attachment 541441


Yes, several houses/ farms around here have little tables or hatches with veg / fruit/ eggs/ flowers/ plants for sale. 
Totally agree - on the bike you're a lot less likely to miss these


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2020)

MBIFO the church at la Britière, on Vercors:


----------



## JRTemple (13 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> I’m fortunate that one of my best mates lives right in the middle near Langport so I can use his as a stop off or base for riding, it helps that I also got him into cycling
> 
> from the same ride as the Long Sutton church ride, I bought this cucumber from the front of someone’s house, 50p! That’s why I love cycling so much, driving would have missed that
> 
> View attachment 541441



You should have carried it in your shorts


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Aug 2020)

JRTemple said:


> You should have carried it in your shorts



no point making false claims


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Aug 2020)

Bit of poetic license on this

This one taken after Mulcheney Abbey, bit of a bonus one really as I was looking for a landscape but in the far distance is he Church of St Mary in Norton Sub Hamden taken from the top of Ham Hill opposite the entrance to the country park


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> The church at Long Sutton in Somerset, one of two churches I’ve been best man in
> 
> The Church of the Holy Trinity in Long Sutton, Somerset, England dates from the 15th century and has been designated as a Grade I listed building. An earlier church would have stood on this site from the 9th century or earlier.
> 
> ...



Can you not load the pictures straight off your phone without changing the image size ?

My phone lets me turn pictures around 

And Somerset is a great place for cycling


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Can you not load the pictures straight off your phone without changing the image size ?
> 
> My phone lets me turn pictures around
> 
> And Somerset is a great place for cycling



I was reducing the file size but not to worry

agreed, there is so much to see and so many quiet lanes, but there is always the local speed freaks to be wary of


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Aug 2020)

St Peter's, Clayworth, North Notts


----------



## All uphill (14 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> there are lots of different episcopi places in the area, gotta love the crazy bumpkins from that neck of the woods. It’s a great area, friendly people and great cycling


Oi! @uphillstruggler I've got my pitchfork ready for the likes of you!


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Aug 2020)

All uphill said:


> Oi! @uphillstruggler I've got my pitchfork ready for the likes of you!



No need, I’m a closet local, absolutely love the place


----------



## All uphill (14 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> No need, I’m a closet local, absolutely love the place


I'm from Norfolk, lived half my life in Somerset.

Double helping of bumpkin!


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Aug 2020)

All uphill said:


> I'm from Norfolk, lived half my life in Somerset.
> 
> Double helping of bumpkin!



thats a mixed up accent you must have


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Aug 2020)

The Protestant temple at Grâne today


----------



## Chromatic (17 Aug 2020)

St Mary Magdalene, Elmstone Hardwicke,, Gloucestershire, taken on my way back from a ride today to a village beginning with G.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Aug 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> The Protestant temple at Grâne today
> 
> View attachment 541841


Wow, what a stunner!


----------



## All uphill (18 Aug 2020)

Just a typical Somerset church, today from my A to Z.


----------



## All uphill (18 Aug 2020)

And one of the roads Cyclestreets directed me down to get there. Really.


----------



## Willd (18 Aug 2020)

St Peter's at the lost village of Wolfhampcote, another 2 gates for this one.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2020)

Burton Latimer baptist Church on last nights ride from work.


----------



## Chromatic (20 Aug 2020)

St Swithun, Brookthorpe, Gloucestershire.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Aug 2020)

The Church of the Beheading of St John the Baptist at Doddington, Kent. Grade 1 listed, 12th Century. I haven't seen a tower like that - reading about it says it's 20th century 'timberframed and weatherboarded'. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1087004


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2020)

All uphill said:


> Just a typical Somerset church, today from my A to Z.
> View attachment 542296


That made me laugh, nothing 'typical' about that beauty! Over 800 years old, possibly earliest gothic building in europe, truly world class. Not visited for many a year, but any student of architecture should go and have a look


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2020)

Stoke Albany church






Rushton Church






Both from this morning's ride


----------



## Vantage (22 Aug 2020)

geocycle said:


> Here’s a rather nice church in Gressingham, Lancashire. I liked the three stone crosses.
> 
> View attachment 514160



Deja vu? 






I neglected to take note of where the hell I was when I took this today. Then I saw your pic


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2020)

Vantage said:


> I neglected to take note of *where the hell I was* when I took this today. Then I saw your pic



Ironic choice of words.

There's a very similar church in Darlington, not far from the station, with the same sort of "unfinished" look.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2020)

All uphill said:


> Just a typical Somerset church, today from my A to Z.
> View attachment 542296



I've posted a couple of images from different visits whilst passing through there, it's an absolute beauty, the scale of the place is mind-blowing


----------



## Vantage (22 Aug 2020)

All Saints in Aughton


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2020)

Vantage said:


> All Saints in Aughton
> 
> View attachment 543203



That's a lovely little church.

Your bike seems to be well loaded. were you on/preparing for a tour?


----------



## Vantage (23 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a lovely little church.
> 
> Your bike seems to be well loaded. were you on/preparing for a tour?



On tour Andy. Doing The Way Of The Roses with my dad.  Loving it!


----------



## Vantage (23 Aug 2020)

The Church of the Epiphany, Austwick.


----------



## Vantage (23 Aug 2020)

Settle Parish Church, Settle.


----------



## Vantage (23 Aug 2020)

This one I'm not too sure of. Looks like a church but for the life of me I cannot find a listing for it. Airton.


----------



## Vantage (23 Aug 2020)

Hetton Methodist Church in you guessed it, Hetton. And dad.


----------



## Vantage (23 Aug 2020)

Parish Church of St Wilfred, Burnsall.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Aug 2020)

St Mary's, Buckden, Cambridgeshire. With bonus Buckden Towers photobombing.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Aug 2020)

The beautiful small church of St Margaret, Wichling. Grade II listed, 12th Century. 
This one was a bit tricky (for me) to find - it's really in the middle of nowhere and there's only a narrow break in a hedge with a small gate. Glad I stuck with it, instead of turning for home - which was the first option. 
















More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1060969


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2020)

My bike in front of the frankly rather curious Catholic Church of St. Joseph in Kollnau, near Freiburg im Breisgau, Germany. The church was apparently dedicated in 1910, and I'm guessing it was built with "new money" after the region industrialised which is how they could afford the rather flamboyant architecture.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2020)

At the other extreme, I found this rebuilt roadside shrine (?) in the upper valley. It replaced an earlier version theat was demoolished for a road 'improvement' scheme and was built and maintained by local volunteers.


----------



## Vantage (24 Aug 2020)

Pateley Bridge Methodist Church. Absolutely stunning little town!


----------



## Vantage (24 Aug 2020)

Not quite a church, but it doesn't half make it's presence known, Fountains Abbey.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Aug 2020)

Vantage said:


> Not quite a church, but it doesn't half make it's presence known, Fountains Abbey.


Apologies, but isn't this a church after all - Church of St Mary, Studley Royal?

Fountain's is even more grand, although now a ruin since the Dissolution.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Aug 2020)

Espenel Temple, from a couple of days ago.

Sadly I'm back in Devon now, with 14 days of quarantine as the price to pay for my month away...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Aug 2020)

The church of St Lawrence at Leaveland, Kent. Grade II listed, 13th Century. 

I like that bell tower. A section has been rebuilt in brick (2nd photo), and there's a nice ceramic display with their 2014 award for Best Wildlife Churchyard.

More information here: https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101054051-church-of-st-lawrence-leaveland


----------



## Chromatic (26 Aug 2020)

Something different today, I decided to include a bit of urban riding when I went out to this afternoon and took pics of a couple of churches around the outskirts of Gloucester.

First is English Martyrs in Tuffley.







And this is Christchurch in Abbeydale. As modern churches go I quite like this one.


----------



## Vantage (26 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Apologies, but isn't this a church after all - Church of St Mary, Studley Royal?
> 
> Fountain's is even more grand, although now a ruin since the Dissolution.
> View attachment 543593​



Ahhhhhh right. I didn't get time to properly inform myself better


----------



## Vantage (26 Aug 2020)

St John the Baptist, Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Vantage (26 Aug 2020)

St Mary's Church, Kurkburn.


----------



## Vantage (26 Aug 2020)

Church of St Michael and All saints, Garton on the Wolds


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Aug 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Something different today, I decided to include a bit of urban riding when I went out to this afternoon and took pics of a couple of churches around the outskirts of Gloucester.
> 
> First is English Martyrs in Tuffley.
> 
> ...


have a strange feeling i've seen the first one before.
on here?
or maybe it's an off-the-peg design
and i still wonder what goes on upstairs.


----------



## Chromatic (26 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> have a strange feeling i've seen the first one before.
> on here?
> or maybe it's an off-the-peg design
> and i still wonder what goes on upstairs.



If it has been here before it wasn't posted by me. Might be an of the shelf design, I don't know anything about that church.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> have a strange feeling i've seen the first one before.
> on here?
> or maybe it's an off-the-peg design
> and i still wonder what goes on upstairs.



It looks like a Brick Dalek.

Or maybe I've been watching too much Dr. Who...


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2020)

View from the rear of St Peter and Pauls in Moulton earlier today


----------



## All uphill (29 Aug 2020)

Last week I posted a photo of Wells Cathedral. For a bit of a contrast here is the church at Langley Marsh in West Somerset.

Both are, to my eyes, beautiful and a testament to the faith of the builders that a heathen like me can appreciate.


----------



## All uphill (29 Aug 2020)

This is Exton church in West Somerset today. An unusual tower.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2020)

Irthlingborough Methodist church earlier today.


----------



## Bad Machine (30 Aug 2020)

St. Mary's, Stow-cum-Quy, and its graveyard.


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Aug 2020)

St Stephens, Mundham, Sussex


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2020)

Droughton Village church earlier today


----------



## Chromatic (31 Aug 2020)

St Peter, Haresfield, Gloucestershire taken this afternoon.


----------



## Badger_Boom (1 Sep 2020)

In York there’s really only one church to use as a backdrop...


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2020)

From @Badger_Boom 's sublime above, to the ridiculous, although this church is designated Grade II*.




Apologies for bike being out of shot, the actual ride is posted in "Your Ride...."
So, its essentially Italian Futurism in the town of Amlwch on Anglesey, designed c.1937 by Giuseppe Rinvolucri, reinforced concrete. Not able to get inside so got a pic through one of the side port-holes




Like the name though, 'Our Lady Star of the Sea'.
I also found a 1947 photo of the church in its original setting and pre-frankly awful-renovation




Its amazing what you stumble across in the oddest of places


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Sep 2020)

many thanks for that grant fondo.
the italian connection reminds me of an italian blog called 
ugly churches
brutte chiese

some are indeed ugly, some are truly bonkers, but some are inspired.

http://bruttechiese.blogspot.com/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Sep 2020)

The 18th Century, Grade II listed, red brick Church of St Lawrence at Otterden Place, Kent.
More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1060964


----------



## Bad Machine (2 Sep 2020)

I've cycled past this one many times, but only today found out that Whepstead Church is dedicated to St Petronilla (the only such dedication in England).






Petronilla is traditionally identified as the daughter of Saint Peter, though this may stem simply from the similarity of names. It is believed she may have been a convert of the saint (and thus a "spiritual daughter"), or a follower or servant. It is said that Saint Peter cured her of palsy. Stories associated with her include those that relate that she was so beautiful that Saint Peter had locked her up in a tower to keep her from eligible men. 











The main entrance is knapped-flint faced; I've been unable to establish who the two carvings on either side of the door depict.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Sep 2020)

I'm sure the more knowledgeable architecturists will be able to correct me if I incorrectly claim Frecheville Methodist Church to be in the art deco style?


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

A couple from today's outing, firstly All Saints in Easton which has an unusual octagonal tower on a square base





And secondly is the much smaller St. Margaret of Antioch (bring out the Holy hand grenade ) in Linstead Parva.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I'm sure the more knowledgeable architecturists will be able to correct me if I incorrectly claim Frecheville Methodist Church to be in the art deco style?
> 
> View attachment 545146​


A bit like 'The Human League', it may be Sheffield's finest


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Sep 2020)

Saint Margaret Clitherow, Threshfield, near Grassington, Catholic.






Interesting building, built 1973 according to this, which also says it only has a congregation of 100.

http://www.stmargaretclitherow.org.uk/

Would have liked to see if the interior was as interesting as the outside, but of course it was all locked due to the damned Covid curse, which they didn't see coming and seem to be in no rush to explain.

Have no idea if those silvery tent poles are structural or just decorative, but they are at least handy for this notice:





Despite its interest, pretty useless for a tired passing cyclist - no gravestones to ponder/admire and no water tap.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Saint Margaret Clitherow, Threshfield, near Grassington, Catholic.
> View attachment 545401
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive topiary out front there.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2020)

All Saints Church in Ravenstone earlier today.










Got a lovely old wooden sun dial clock above the door.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2020)

The Church of Saint Mary the Virgin, Beighton is tucked back from the road aways, but I still managed to track it down:


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2020)

Odell church earlier today


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> St Mary’s in Haversham this morning, called into the greyhound to get some flour as it’s now selling corner shop goods, I think a couple of noted memberS of another parish have photographed the same church
> 
> @biggs682 and @Drago may have been there


Yes, I've been to that one. There's an OS benchmark there that needed bagging.


----------



## Bad Machine (6 Sep 2020)

Swaffham Bulbeck, Cambridgeshire - St Mary the Virgin.




Reportedly, the west tower was built in the early 13th century, and is built from locally quarried clunch (from Burwell). (_Clunch is a traditional building material of chalky limestone rock used mainly in eastern England and Normandy. Clunch distinguishes itself from archetypal forms of limestone by being softer in character when cut. Yes, I had to look up what clunch is, too. _ )


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Sep 2020)

St Mary's church in Hitchin, Hertfordshire. It's quite an unusually big, 3 eve church, apparently because of the wealth that the local grain/ corn exchange (and the local taxes on such) brought to the town in the 1700s.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Sep 2020)

Is the fountain in the church grounds?


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Sep 2020)

No bloody pics! Took 3 or 4 at St Ediths in Shocklash this morning, none will load.
The church is Grade I and Norman c. 1150, beautiful setting. When I arrived there was an outdoor service on, i really felt I was intruding so stayed well back and listened. 
Here are some online pics, best I can do, but the words the priest said regarding covid will last with me for a long time.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Is the fountain in the church grounds?


Not quite, the lawn is definitely the church grounds, but as far as I know the fountain and water course (River Hiz) belongs to the town.


----------



## Chromatic (7 Sep 2020)

This is St Mary de Lode in Gloucester.
It is where I grew up and where I married my first wife. To the right of the first pic, of the front, and the left of the second pic, of the back, you can just make out some buildings behind the trees, which are flats where some of my schoolfriends lived.
Those bushes just to the right of my bike in the first pic weren't there when I was a kid and we had drawn some stumps on the church wall and used that as a cricket pitch. The stumps were on the wall perpendicular to the wall with the window in and we bowled from up by the flats. You will all be glad to know we never broke the window.













As an additional historical bonus here is a pic of Bishop Hooper's Monument which is next to the church, it was erected on the spot where he was burnt at the stake by Catholics in 1555. To the left of this monument is a patch of grass where we used to play football. When I was a kid the railings weren't there and I recall spending lots of time sat on the steps of the monument with my mates.









As an aside typing the above reminded me about when my step daughter was at school. She went to a Catholic school and they took their Catholicism a bit seriously, to encourage her rebellious streak I told her to go to the school library and ask them to get her a copy of Foxe's Book of Martyrs, I don't know if she ever did.
Anyway, I've found an illustration of Bishop Hooper's martyrdom from said book.






If any of you are ever visiting Gloucester Cathedral then this church and monument are only about 100 yards from you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2020)

Wrong thread, thanks @Blue Hills


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Sep 2020)

You been at the wine?
I can see no church.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> You been at the wine?
> I can see no church.



No wine, just past my bedtime. 

Post duly moved...


----------



## Bad Machine (8 Sep 2020)

St Andrew’s Great Saxham - The nave is Norman in origin, the chancel dates from the thirteenth century, and the most important monument in the Church is that of John Eldred who died in 1632. He was a fabulously wealthy Tudor merchant, the first to import nutmeg into England. 







There's an interesting few minutes reading here.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Sep 2020)

Poor pic of Christ Church, Chatburn.





Better pic of the nice view from the rear, though with shadow of the tower impinging.






The heathen @Adam4868 favours the ice cream trough opposite I think.


----------



## Bad Machine (8 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> The heathen @Adam4868 favours the ice cream trough opposite I think.



Had to share - Religiously applied cycling rule in our family: Whenever the rider(s) pass an ice cream parlour, a new flavour must be tried. No-one has ever complained......


----------



## Bad Machine (9 Sep 2020)

A quick detour on the way home - All Saints', Stansfield - its 70-foot high tower dates from the 14th Century.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Sep 2020)

St Peter's Church, Stonebroom provided a triple crown of MBIFO a church, a gate and a memorial.




St John the Baptist's Church, Ault Hucknall - gorgeous little church with a stunning outlook (which I neglected to capture!)


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Sep 2020)

My return-from-France quarantine is over, so time for a visit to the church at Bovey Tracey... sadly all locked up, so no chance to see its magnificent rood screen. Oh well... may it's been to France recently.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2020)

Stopped on the way home from picking up a Carrera Crixus CX this morning.


----------



## Littgull (11 Sep 2020)

I came across this little gem on my solo century ride yesterday. It's at Rixton, Cheshire. On close examination of the sign It appears to be for motorcyclists not pedal cyclists !


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Stopped on the way home from picking up a Carrera Crixus CX this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way the arch beckons you in,fantastic workmanship


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Sep 2020)

Just bedding in some new tubeless tyres so stopped at this wonderful church, it’s at the end of my road

the doorway is taken from the derelict church in the link http://www.savestpeterschurch.com if that link doesnt work, follow this one https://www.stjamesnewbradwell.org.uk


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> I like the way the arch beckons you in,fantastic workmanship


Could they do it this day and age ?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2020)

Wymington parish church earlier this morning


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2020)

Local Catholic church.


----------



## Bad Machine (12 Sep 2020)

Suffolk Historic Churches Trust - Ride and Stride, Saturday 12th September 2020 - some were open, some were not; some were selling marmalade.
Next year I'll plan for a day off, and do it properly; today I just got these on my way to work.
I'll also learn how to reset the exposure setting on my camera. 






United Reformed, Wickhambrook





All Saints, Wickhambrook





St Nicholas, Denston





All Saints, Stansfield (here last week with a different bike....)





St. Mary, Hawkedon





All Saints, Rede





St. Petronilla, Whepstead (here last week with a different bike....)





Baptist Church, Whepstead


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2020)

It's a vast space and seems totally out of place for the size of the town.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Sep 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> It's a vast space and seems totally out of place for the size of the town.


I was going to ask before - wot/where. Which town?


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2020)

Banbury.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Sep 2020)

The Congregational Church (built in 1710) in Chulmleigh today:


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> <Snip>
> View attachment 546722
> 
> Baptist Church, Whepstead


From a couple of years ago on one on my Newmarket - Felixstowe rides


----------



## All uphill (13 Sep 2020)

Halse church this morning. The church was open revealing it's beautiful carved screen that somehow escaped the Reformation.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Sep 2020)

As I shan't be visiting a church today, here's the other rather more imposing and older one at Chulmleigh yesterday...


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Sep 2020)

One of the older and more extensive tributes: Ottery St Mary, which was based on Exeter Cathedral, way back in the 14th century, though its roots are quite a bit older than that. Worth several hours of your time, if you're ever in the area.


----------



## All uphill (14 Sep 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> One of the older and more extensive tributes: Ottery St Mary, which was based on Exeter Cathedral, way back in the 14th century, though its roots are quite a bit older than that. Worth several hours of your time, if you're ever in the area.
> 
> View attachment 547200


Oooh! Thanks for that @briantrumpet , that's within cycling range for me, and looks interesting. It's on my list of places to go!


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Sep 2020)

All uphill said:


> Oooh! Thanks for that @briantrumpet , that's within cycling range for me, and looks interesting. It's on my list of places to go!



You'd need to check if it's open, and if so, when. You really do need to see the inside too - it's quite extraordinary!

https://brianchurches.wordpress.com/2019/11/11/ottery-st-mary/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Sep 2020)

The Grade 1 listed church of St Mary at Chilham, Kent (with war memorial in the foreground).




More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1071308


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Sep 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> Suffolk Historic Churches Trust - Ride and Stride, Saturday 12th September 2020 - some were open, some were not; some were selling marmalade.



The Suffolk Historic Churches Trust rides each year were one of things that got me obsessed with cycling in the early 80s! I didn't realise they were still a 'thing'. Although I I think I might be able to 'bag' more churches now that I live in Suffolk rather than out in the sticks!


----------



## All uphill (16 Sep 2020)

High Ham church in Somerset today.





Followed by Stawell. I had hoped to see inside this lovely little church, but it was closed due to "an infestation of flies" which sounds a bit like a judgment from on high.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2020)

My bike in front of the convent church of the "Merciful Sisters of Holy Vinzenz von Paul".






And a short time later, in front of the Catholic church of Mary and the Ascension in the village of Wittnau in the hills to the south of the city.

Bike leaning against flower pot because the hill was too steep for the bike stand.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2020)

My bike in front of the Otilienkapelle in Feldkirch, in the flatlands of the Rhine valley to the south of Freiburg.

As the door was open I had a look inside:


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2020)

I don't actually know what this church was called.


----------



## cm2mackem (18 Sep 2020)

Two churches same plot, so to speak, one is obscured by the trees http://www.willingale.org/wp/willin...willingale-village/ATTACH=full]547786[/ATTACH]


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Sep 2020)

Both the church and the village name are rather good: Holcombe Rogus


----------



## All uphill (18 Sep 2020)

Ruishton St Andrew's, just outside Taunton. I have cycled past the lane that leads to this church dozens of times and decided to have a look today. Glad I did.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Sep 2020)

All uphill said:


> Ruishton St Andrew's, just outside Taunton. I have cycled past the lane that leads to this church dozens of times and decided to have a look today. Glad I did.
> 
> View attachment 547889



Ha - that's a rather splendid if seemingly truncated Somerset tower! If you're into Somerset towers, the book on them by Poyntz Wright is a wonderful analysis of their development from 1350-1550. I really must get to North Petherton sometime - one of the most fabulous examples.


----------



## All uphill (18 Sep 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Ha - that's a rather splendid if seemingly truncated Somerset tower! If you're into Somerset towers, the book on them by Poyntz Wright is a wonderful analysis of their development from 1350-1550. I really must get to North Petherton sometime - one of the most fabulous examples.


Thanks for that!

North Petherton is a wonderful church. Taart cafe across the road is pretty good too!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2020)

All uphill said:


> Ruishton St Andrew's, just outside Taunton. I have cycled past the lane that leads to this church dozens of times and decided to have a look today. Glad I did.
> 
> View attachment 547889



I just looked that up: it's barely a kilometre from the Hälfords store I used to work at, but I never knew it was there.


----------



## All uphill (19 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just looked that up: it's barely a kilometre from the Hälfords store I used to work at, but I never knew it was there.


Wow! I didn't realise you had links here.


----------



## Bad Machine (19 Sep 2020)

All Saints, Hawstead. The church I missed off the list last weekend.


----------



## Chromatic (19 Sep 2020)

Here is St Andrew, Churcham, Gloucestershire taken on my ride this afternoon.






This is the church where Alfred Henry Hook V.C. of Rorke's Drift fame is buried.

The wiki page about him makes interesting reading. Far from the insubordinate malingerer he was portrayed as in the film Zulu, he was by all accounts a model soldier and apparently received good conduct pay in his earlier military service. It also says his by then elderley daughters walked out of the film premiere, so offended were they at his portrayal in the film.

Anyway, here's three more photos, the white cross in the bottom right of the first is on his grave, the second is of his grave and the third is the inscription on the cross.


----------



## dwk789 (20 Sep 2020)

Chromatic said:


> This is the church where Alfred Henry Hook V.C. of Rorke's Drift fame is buried.


Really enjoyed your post about Hook. The 'roof bit' on the church spire looks odd to me! Can't weigh it up.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2020)

At Mary Magdalene church in Geddington earlier today.


----------



## Chromatic (20 Sep 2020)

dwk789 said:


> Really enjoyed your post about Hook. The 'roof bit' on the church spire looks odd to me! Can't weigh it up.


Thanks. 
Heres a link to a bit of a description of the church. 
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101305341-church-of-st-andrew-churcham#.X2d94Ot4WrU


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2020)

My bike in front of the church of St. Peter in Riegel, south Germany. The cream building in the background is the Rathaus, or town hall.

Those cobbles may look pretty but they get boring when riding on high pressure tyres...


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Sep 2020)

cm2mackem said:


> Two churches same plot, so to speak, one is obscured by the trees http://www.willingale.org/wp/willin...ches-of-willingale-village/ATTACH=full]547786[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 547786


I know those churches - on my nightime route london to cambridge. Also once fell off there riding a new bike back from cambridge that was fitted with toeclips. Bust a light. Never used the soddin things since.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Sep 2020)

The rather splendid Colyton church today:


----------



## Chromatic (21 Sep 2020)

Went out this afternoon, did a pleasant 30 miles in the lovely weather and went via the church of St Andrew, Whitminster, Gloucesteshire.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2020)

MBIFO the top half of Moulton Church, on today's ride.


----------



## All uphill (23 Sep 2020)

Sherborne Minster on my way to Zeals to complete the alphabet challenge. 

Not my best photo. Sorry.


----------



## matticus (26 Sep 2020)

Big b



uilding in Gloucester


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Sep 2020)

Bickleigh, near Tiverton, today. I added the 'near Tiverton' bit, as there's another Bickleigh in Devon, near Plymouth.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2020)

Just the one from Easton Maudit church this morning


----------



## Chromatic (1 Oct 2020)

Went out this afternoon to test ride my bike after some advanced maintenance work (new bar end plug fitted ) and took a pic of another church in town at the end of my ride.

Church of St Mark, Kingsholm, Gloucester. 

This is the church my dad was christened in. A bit of a google shows it was closed in November 2006 but used again from 2008, firstly for meetings of a branch of The Redeemed Christian Church of God and now by an independent body known as Destiny Temple.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2020)

All Saints Church in Wellingborough earlier today.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

St. Mary's in Coddenham this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2020)

Oiut for a ride today and didn't even plan to stop for this one - All Saints at Old Buckenham. The only one I've seen with a completely octagonal tower - some info here


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2020)

At Mary The Virgin at Woodford earlier today


----------



## figbat (10 Oct 2020)

St Mary’s church, Uffington. Dates back to 1250.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Oct 2020)

A couple from today's ride - split into two posts
Firstly, St. Michael in Boulge. The approach is up a concrete track across a field, then down this





The church is fairly small and surrounded by woodland




and in the corner of picture you can see a family mausoleum - some info here


----------



## Jenkins (12 Oct 2020)

Secondly is St. Mary's in Swilland. I can't resist an unusual tower when seen from the road












Some more info from the Suffolk Churches site


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Secondly is St. Mary's in Swilland. I can't resist an unusual tower when seen from the road
> View attachment 552116
> 
> View attachment 552117
> ...



St. Mary's looks like it was built by a committee where everyone just _had _to get their idea in.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Oct 2020)

From yesterday, the 13th Century, Grade 1 listed Church of St Peter in Molash.





More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1185844


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Oct 2020)

From yesterday again, the 12th Century, Grade 1 listed Church of St Mary, Crundale. In a beautiful setting, high up in the Stour Valley. 




More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1299607


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Oct 2020)

Stoodleigh today:


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2020)

At Margaret's Church in Denton earlier today .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2020)

One of my regular Church's Overstone earlier today was hoping to catch the sunrise but just grey


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Oct 2020)

The Church of St Mary at Teynham. Grade 1 listed, 13th Century. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1069254





Autumn & sun




The memorial lychgate




...and this message: 'Please could you fill my bowls with food & water Many thanks The Church Cat xxx'


----------



## ChangFai (19 Oct 2020)

St Palladius Church in Drumtochty Glen.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Oct 2020)

A few next to St John the Baptist, Chester earlier, the odd south tower (Norman) which was three times higher until it fell down in 1881.




Its a patchwork of different periods as the explanation next sets out.




Medieval, 19th century all sorts going on but the original 12th century cathedral would have been huge for the period.




Might give the old lens a clean next time!


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2020)

Bicton today - must go in some day...


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Oct 2020)

St Peter's Church, Elmton (been here before, but the light was crisp and low this morning:









And onwards to St John the Baptist, Clowne with its unusual lychgate:


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2020)

Stoke Doyle village church earlier today






And Aldwincle a bit further along this morning's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2020)

St Mary's in Little Houghton earlier today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2020)

My bike in front of the 14thc Catholic Church of our Lady of Rosenkranz, Unter Reute, Breisgau in south Germany. Not the best image but I was taking it into the sun:


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

Holcot parish church earlier today


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2020)

Tour de Local Villages I've Never Been To Before continues: Xtracycle in front of the Catholic _St. Georgskirche _in Buchheim, near Freiburg, south Germany.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> St Mary's in Little Houghton earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 554351



That looks like a stumpy Norman tower that someone has added an upwards extension to at a later date...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> That looks like a stumpy Norman tower that someone has added an upwards extension to at a later date...


There's quite a few locally that look similar


----------



## All uphill (27 Oct 2020)

St Mary the Virgin in North Petherton, Somerset today.

There were dozens of small birds dancing around on the stonework at the top of the tower. I have no idea what was happening.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2020)

MBIFO the Parish Church of All Saints, Hamtun on today's ride..


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 556295
> 
> 
> MBIFO the Parish Church of All Saints, Hamtun on today's ride..


Thats really nice where is Hamtun?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats really nice where is Hamtun?


It's the Anglo Saxon name for Northampton. (also Hamm Tun) Someone decided to put 'North' in front sometime in the 11th Century to distinguish it from Southampton.

Edit: History of All Saints Church


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the Anglo Saxon name for Northampton. (also Hamm Tun) Someone decided to put 'North' in front sometime in the 11th Century to distinguish it from Southampton.


Ta. Wish you had posted earlier, have long assumed it was the southern place


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Ta. Wish you had posted earlier, have long assumed it was the southern place


You're welcome 🙂
It was those Norman's that changed it!
It is also the capital of Poshshire..


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the Anglo Saxon name for Northampton. (also Hamm Tun) Someone decided to put 'North' in front sometime in the 11th Century to distinguish it from Southampton.
> 
> Edit: History of All Saints Church


Cheers, that dates it as a 'rare' 17th c church then, as its not in London. Very nice indeed, ever been to Brixworth not that far away?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Cheers, that dates it as a 'rare' 17th c church then, as its not in London. Very nice indeed, ever been to Brixworth not that far away?


Yes, I've ridden through Brixworth many a time. I think @biggs682 beat me to posting the Saxon Church there, though..


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2020)

St Peters Church Cambridge MA


----------



## Chromatic (5 Nov 2020)

First church visit for a while, went via here this morning.

St Nicholas, Standish, Gloucestershire.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2020)

last night at Lexington, MA (US) The Church of Our Redeemer (Episcopal) 






very pleasant night for riding


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Nov 2020)

St Saviours Wildboarclough during a fleeting glimpse of the sun, with a bonus shot of the yew trees.


----------



## All uphill (10 Nov 2020)

All saints in Isle Brewers, in Somerset, earlier today.

Not a pretty church, or a grand church, or even an obviously cherished one, but certainly an unusual one.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Nov 2020)

In the rather fine gateway at Ottery St Mary


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2020)

Isham parish church earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2020)

St Peters in Walgrave


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2020)

MBIFO a totally bonkers 16th Century addition to St Peter's Tiverton today. Different stone, sticks out, covered in amazing stone carving on every surface. Money doesn't buy subtlety.


----------



## plantfit (24 Nov 2020)

Wesleyan reform chaple Brant Broughton Lincs


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2020)

Nymet Tracey today:


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Nov 2020)

Lucky sod. Grey grey skies put me off a pedal in london today. I thought it was grey everywhere.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Lucky sod. Grey grey skies but me off a pedal in london today. I thought it was grey everywhere.



Misty in places, but bootiful all day


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2020)

My bike and some pictures of St Laurance Church in Brafield


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Dec 2020)

plantfit said:


> Wesleyan reform chaple Brant Broughton Lincs
> View attachment 559917



really like the look of these, understated but boxy loveliness


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Dec 2020)

plantfit said:


> Wesleyan reform chaple Brant Broughton Lincs
> View attachment 559917


Curious brickwork under the left window.
Someone tunelled out in the past?
Or been bricked in?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> really like the look of these, understated but boxy loveliness


Look so much better than evangelical churches in the States, architecture and taste left to the R.C., Episcopalians, and some Lutherans.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Curious brickwork under the left window.
> Someone tunelled out in the past?
> Or been bricked in?


Appears to be some tuck pointing going on, joined already in progress.


----------



## plantfit (7 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Curious brickwork under the left window.
> Someone tunelled out in the past?
> Or been bricked in?


Just odd areas been re-pointed,no obvious signs of tunnelling but you never know


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2020)

St Andrews in Cranford earlier today.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2020)

St Peters and St Pauls in Scaldwell earlier today


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2020)

A couple from today's outing - firstly St. Andrew's in Weybread, Norfolk




Then from Shotesham, also in Norfolk, are the ruins of St. Martin's with the intact St. Mary's visible in the background




(Yes it was that grey & gloomy all day)


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Dec 2020)

MAMBIFO (  ) Topsham Church today, before getting my flu jab.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> My bike and some pictures of St Laurance Church in Brafield
> 
> View attachment 561674
> 
> ...



Blimey, that's some serious buttressing and wotnots on the tower - I'm guessing it took all that to stop it falling down! Even the buttresses look seriously wonky!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Blimey, that's some serious buttressing and wotnots on the tower - I'm guessing it took all that to stop it falling down! Even the buttresses look seriously wonky!


It's a very well looked after church these days and well off the beaten track


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's a very well looked after church these days and well off the beaten track



My great grandfather was the organist as Temple Church in Bristol before it was bombed in WW2, and that has a tower which is famously wonky... it started to lean before they had finished building it, and you can see where they tried to straighten it up... they hadn't quite worked out how to do foundations hundreds of years ago... trial and quite a lot of error.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Dec 2020)

The tiny tiny church at Huxham, just north of Exeter.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Dec 2020)

MBIFO the gate of the church of St John in the Wilderness, near Exmouth.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2020)

The silhouette of Yelden church earlier today


----------



## Willd (20 Dec 2020)

St Catherine's at Burbage.


----------



## Ian H (20 Dec 2020)

The church with a tree growing on the tower.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2020)

Ian H said:


> The church with a tree growing on the tower.
> View attachment 564290


That's been there since at least 1750. https://www.ancient-yew.org/userfiles/file/Culmstock_article.pdf


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2020)

Rotherham Minster next to the 'Heart of Steel'


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Dec 2020)

Rochester Cathedral


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2020)

St Peter and St Paul in Sywell


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2020)

I found a big churchy place in Exeter today.


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2020)

St John the Baptist at Brinklow


----------



## bagpuss (29 Dec 2020)

The ruins of Croxden Abbey Staffordshire .The weather was a tad warmer during my visit back in May .



Mercian at Croxden Abbey . by rebalrid, on Flickr



Croxden Abbey. Staffordshire , by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2020)

bagpuss said:


> The ruins of Croxden Abbey Staffordshire .The weather was a tad warmer during my visit back in May .
> 
> 
> View attachment 566005
> Mercian at Croxden Abbey . by rebalrid, on Flickr



Mild bike envy there...


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Dec 2020)

Long defunct church in Medway.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Dec 2020)

Long defunct church in Medway


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Long defunct church in Medway


sorry to be a bore - can I ask where?
(I have a particular thing about ex churches - there are a fair few in Suffolk)


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Dec 2020)

Not at all, it is just across the road from Fort Amhurst in Medway.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Dec 2020)

Sadly windows all boarded up. Half of the graveyard appears empty as well which I found odd with the other side jam packed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2021)

Ok, its not officially a church, but a bell tower.




Designed by George Pace, next to Chester Cathedral. He sadly died the year it opened, 1975 but I am a big admirer of his work which is predominantly churches and chapels in the modernist style.
St Michaels College Chapel near Cardiff, below, also designed by him in the 50's, it is Grade II*


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jan 2021)

Have presented All Saints before, but the evening light was just catching it wonderfully last night:


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Jan 2021)

MBIFO Smailholm parish church. With bonus war memorial and postbox.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Jan 2021)

Been here before too, but never caught the low afternoon light:


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2021)

Earls Barton church just before the floodlights get turned off at 7.30 am


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Jan 2021)

St Thomas A’Becket


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Earls Barton church just before the floodlights get turned off at 7.30 am
> 
> View attachment 569302


Wonderful church! Started in the 900's with later additions. Saxon tower is beautiful


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wonderful church! Started in the 900's with later additions. Saxon tower is beautiful


Yes it's partially hidden from view


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Jan 2021)

Think I might have posted Stainton Church previously, but not from this view. The cross on the left is enormous btw!


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jan 2021)

MBIFO Topsham Church. I'll grant you that there's also a canal and a river (the Exe, which you can't see) between the bike and the church.


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jan 2021)

2 today, Church of St Mary the Virgin, and St Mary’s.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2021)

Little Orlingbury Church


----------



## geocycle (31 Jan 2021)

Here’s St Mary’s in Kirby Lonsdale, Cumbria. Interesting church yard as well as some lovely iron gates.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2021)

Well, I'm going for just about everything here: church, gate, thatch, bridge, pampas grass, water. At East Budleigh.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Feb 2021)

St Guthlac’s in Passenham. Absolute beauty


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2021)

Upton Hellions today:


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 571285
> 
> View attachment 571286
> 
> 2 today, Church of St Mary the Virgin, and St Mary’s.


where?


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Feb 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> where?


St Mary the Virgin at Lavant, West Sussex, St Mary’s at Apuldrum, nr. Chichester, West Sussex.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Feb 2021)

Chipping in Lancashire, I’ve ridden around the ribble valley but not over the longridge hill and down the other side so this was a nice change, definitely an area worth exploring if you get the chance

opposite the church is this pub, so I’d definitely call in after seeing this sign


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Feb 2021)

You get around on your ecclesiastical missions @uphillstruggler - not from anywhere those parts I think?

Some of us know that place very well - and it has been said on here I think, all roads lead to Chipping.

Folks shouldn't be allowed to call themselves cyclists if they haven't been to Chipping.

So congrats.


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Feb 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> You get around on your ecclesiastical missions @uphillstruggler - not from anywhere those parts I think?
> 
> Some of us know that place very well - and it has been said on here I think, all roads lead to Chipping.
> 
> ...



It’s a funny thing then, the reason being that I tend to look for Chipping as it’s signposted from ribchester but I always run out of time, so glad I actually made it this time although I hadn’t know of your cyclist thing

I travel a lot for work so usually take my bike if I’m away for more than a day or two which is why my churches are far and wide.

Whilst not a religious man, I admire the architecture and workmanship of religious buildings

I’m the same with pubs, although I do enjoy beer


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Feb 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> It’s a funny thing then, the reason being that I tend to look for Chipping as it’s signposted from ribchester but I always run out of time, so glad I actually made it this time although I hadn’t know of your cyclist thing
> 
> I travel a lot for work so usually take my bike if I’m away for more than a day or two which is why my churches are far and wide.
> 
> ...


St Wilfreds Ribchester worth a look, 13th century, Grade I


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> St Wilfreds Ribchester worth a look, 13th century, Grade I



righto, that’s on my list next time, as are the churches in Osboldstone and Bolderstone, I’ve probably cycled past all three about 10 times without stopping for a picture


----------



## Gunk (16 Feb 2021)

My newly built Ribble Deda EM2 outside our local 1950’s timber parish Church this afternoon


----------



## Gunk (18 Feb 2021)

St. Margaret’s North Oxford this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2021)

Orlingbury Church from a different angle


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Feb 2021)

I posted this one up on wednesdays 'Your Ride .... '
St Olaves Chester. Its listed but declared redundant since 1972. There have been restoration plans in the last few years, but to no avail. 1611 with later additions.


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Feb 2021)

Yapton, West Sussex. The Church of St. Mary.
Interesting porch...




Also, St Mary’s at Aldingbourne...




I’m not sure why St Mary seems so popular in this area, but that’s no doubt my religious ignorance.


----------



## dwk789 (20 Feb 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> righto, that’s on my list next time, as are the churches in Osboldstone and Bolderstone, I’ve probably cycled past all three about 10 times without stopping for a picture



You could include St Peter's in Salesbury whilst you are on your grand tour! I was christened there :-)


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Feb 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> righto, that’s on my list next time, as are the churches in Osboldstone and Bolderstone, I’ve probably cycled past all three about 10 times without stopping for a picture


Lots round there. Upthread whalley with its ancient crosses outside.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2021)

The Saxon church in Brixworth this morning.


----------



## dwk789 (27 Feb 2021)

I like looking at people's entries in this thread & wanted to make an enty of my own. However, I've had difficulty finding my local church- until now! It turns out the origonal church was demolished in 1975. You can still see the outline of it though in the grave yard. The 'church' is now a shared hall in a local primary school. All I have to do is master putting an image in. Made a mess of it the last time I tried to post. If it goes well the 1st image will be the school building church followed by the origonal demolished church.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Feb 2021)

Worksop Priory


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

Farndish church under going some work in this morning's fog.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Farndish church under going some work in this morning's fog.
> 
> View attachment 576203


Just been googling what repair is being done and it's all to do with the loss of the lead about 6 years ago , this work will keep it watertight


----------



## figbat (28 Feb 2021)

A couple today:
St Augustine of Canterbury, East Hendred





St Matthew’s, Harwell


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Feb 2021)

St Helen's, Oldcotes (North Notts)


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The Saxon church in Brixworth this morning.
> 
> View attachment 575998
> 
> ...



Stunning


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Mar 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> Stunning


+1 on that. An extremely important and pretty much unique church, referred to as, "perhaps the most imposing architectural memorial of the 7th century yet surviving north of the Alps"


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> Stunning


Would love to get inside


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Would love to get inside



Let’s make that a post lockdown ride promise, I’ll meet you there?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> Let’s make that a post lockdown ride promise, I’ll meet you there?


Okay


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

Old village church earlier today


----------



## figbat (6 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Old village church earlier today
> 
> View attachment 577224


But which village?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

figbat said:


> But which village?


The village of Old


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Old village church earlier today
> 
> View attachment 577224



That’s a coincidence 

I’ve been looking to visit this one once I can gain access

My Grandad was evacuated to old in the Second World War, he passed away recently and one of the little facts about his childhood was that he used to pump the organ (by hand in those days apparently) and left a mark on the base or frame. I want to visit to have a look to see if could find it


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

Now there's a good reason to visit if ever there was @uphillstruggler


----------



## Willd (6 Mar 2021)

St Leonards at Misterton, one of the few locally with a spire, rather than a tower.






St Mary at Cotesbach, a right mish-mash with bricks, faced stone, cobbles and rough stone


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Now there's a good reason to visit if ever there was @uphillstruggler



I’ll find out when the church is open then make plans


----------



## Rikolet (7 Mar 2021)

St Mary's Church, Thornton le Moors.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

Denton church earlier today


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Mar 2021)

St Helena Church, Austerfield:




William Bradford, Pilgrim Father and 1st Governor of the Plymouth colony, was baptised here.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> I’ll find out when the church is open then make plans


Let me know when you plan to visit would love to tag along


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Let me know when you plan to visit would love to tag along



Will do 👍


----------



## dwk789 (8 Mar 2021)

Here's my second bike in front of church post. I'm running out of nearby churches, so I'll have to cycle futher afield.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Mar 2021)

St Mary's Church Luddenham. A hidden gem near Faversham. Had to visit to bag some more tiles.


----------



## Chromatic (9 Mar 2021)

First ride to a church for quite a while today and decided to post two, both called are called St John The Evangelist, first one is in Slimbridge, the second in Purton.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> First ride to a church for quite a while today and decided to post two, both called are called St John The Evangelist, first one is in Slimbridge, the second in Purton.
> 
> View attachment 577798
> 
> ...


I like that Victorian church in Purton, very original and odd design.


----------



## Chromatic (9 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I like that Victorian church in Purton, very original and odd design.



Yes, not what you'd traditionally expect for a church. Reminds me just a little of the pic of the even more modern Christchurch, Abbeydale in my post (#1389) last year, especially the scale.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Yes, not what you'd traditionally expect for a church. Reminds me just a little of the pic of the even more modern Christchurch, Abbeydale in my post (#1389) last year, especially the scale.


I had a quick google and the interior reminds me of St Michaels Shotwick near me, even though different periods.
Purton





Shotwick


----------



## Chromatic (9 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I had a quick google and the interior reminds me of St Michaels Shotwick near me, even though different periods.
> Purton
> View attachment 577809
> 
> ...



Remarkably similar aren't they?


----------



## All uphill (12 Mar 2021)

Technically my bike is in front of Pitminster church.

I'm gratefully sheltering from hail and liked the view of the rectory.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

One of my favourite churches mainly for the position. St Mary the virgin in Weekley.


----------



## Willd (14 Mar 2021)

St Nicholas South Kilworth plus spendid weather vane


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Mar 2021)

St Luke's, Shireoaks


----------



## gtmet (15 Mar 2021)

St Bridget's, Chelvey. Blue sky, bright mid-March sunshine casting sharp shadows from the churchyard yews. Within two hours stinging hail was whitening the roads.


----------



## Chromatic (17 Mar 2021)

This is St Mary the Virgin, Berkeley , Gloucestershire.

Aptly for the current situation we find ourselves in where the vast majority of us want our vaccination as soon as possible, this church is where the man who's work pioneered the use of vaccines, Edward Jenner, is laid to rest. He was born and died in Berkeley and his remains are interred in the family vault in this church.


----------



## gtmet (18 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> This is St Mary the Virgin, Berkeley , Gloucestershire.
> .....



A strange church, very ornate inside but looks like a village garage outside. The disappearance of the tower that can be seen from a distance was also puzzling until I realised that it is separate and I had walked past it without noticing. 

I suppose it is because a church is essentially an inside space, something that is more obvious on the continent where cathedrals and urban churches are often adjacent to secular buildings.


----------



## gtmet (18 Mar 2021)

Saint Arilda's, Oldbury-on-Severn. Yesterday was disappointingly grey and chilly, but the spring flowers were bright.


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2021)

St Peter's at Church Lawford, needed 2 shots to get it all in


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Mar 2021)

St Barnabas, Ranskill


----------



## figbat (21 Mar 2021)

St Mary’s, Cholsey - site of Agatha Christie’s grave (something I only remembered when I got home ).


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2021)

figbat said:


> St Mary’s, Cholsey - site of Agatha Christie’s grave (something I only remembered when I got home ).
> View attachment 579702


That's a like for the church and bike


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2021)

As close as I could get this morning to the Church in Grendon


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2021)

St Crispin Church, looking as though it's about to launch into space!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 580030
> 
> 
> St Crispin Church, looking as though it's about to launch into space!



Is that the Greek Church on the bend ?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Is that the Greek Church on the bend ?


It is 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It is 👍🏼



That's on my too visit list


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> That's on my too visit list


St Crispin Tower is there, too. Saved from demolition when the new houses were built. I didn't have long to hang around as I needed to be in Bugbrooke for my blood donoring on time!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> St Crispin Tower is there, too. Saved from demolition when the new houses were built. I didn't have long to hang around as I needed to be in Bugbrooke for my blood donoring on time!


Yeah pre pandemic we were up that area a lot as our granddaughter lives near to both


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Mar 2021)

Church of St Giles, Carburton (on the edge of Clumber Park). Tiny little place beginning to look rather distressed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Church of St Giles, Carburton (on the edge of Clumber Park). Tiny little place beginning to look rather distressed.
> 
> View attachment 580335



Thanks for the link to information about the church, although I'm not sure that I'd call the architecture "captivating" it is certainly interesting.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Mar 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Church of St Giles, Carburton (on the edge of Clumber Park). Tiny little place beginning to look rather distressed.
> 
> View attachment 580335


Odd little church but Grade II*. Interior is lovely and simple.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> although I'm not sure that I'd call the architecture "captivating" it is certainly interesting.



yep, rather calls into question that entire site.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks for the link to information about the church, although I'm not sure that I'd call the architecture "captivating" it is certainly interesting.





Grant Fondo said:


> Odd little church but Grade II*. Interior is lovely and simple.


The external rendering certainly did it no favours. The 'main' road along which I've passed the church many times, is a couple of hundred metres away. From that distance I always took it to be a water management building rather than ecclesiastical.
The half arch which the porch intersects is a strange architectural choice to say the least.


Blue Hills said:


> yep, rather calls into question that entire site.


As do the 'Visitor Information' points:
'Level access'?! Hope no-one with mobility needs ever requires access.
'On-steet' parking?! and
'Space to secure your bike'?! There might be 'space', however, what you'd secure it to is another matter!


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2021)

Still, interesting to learn about the interior - always worth popping inside even the humblest looking churches, even for a determined atheist like me. And of course surface ugliness can assure you of a special peace once inside


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> The external rendering certainly did it no favours.



Yes, it's remarkable that someone decided to do that.

Is there any record of what was underneath?


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> The external rendering certainly did it no favours. The 'main' road along which I've passed the church many times, is a couple of hundred metres away. From that distance I always took it to be a water management building rather than ecclesiastical.
> The half arch which the porch intersects is a strange architectural choice to say the least.
> 
> As do the 'Visitor Information' points:
> ...


I think its a little gem inside, agree that externally they could have done much better


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I think its a little gem inside, agree that externally they could have done much better
> View attachment 580461


white pews?
unusual?


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, it's remarkable that someone decided to do that.
> 
> Is there any record of what was underneath?


There's a little more detail referencing its 12th century origins and hinting at the reason for the intersected arch in this article.
This sketch from the British Library's collection gives a glimpse of what might have been underneath, but ... artistic license 'n' all that.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2021)

St James, Ravenfield is not one you'd come across easily, being set well back from the road behind a small wood, but it's well worth seeking out.





(Black bike rather hidden in the shadow!)

It has an interesting one-fingered clock on the front facade:


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> St James, Ravenfield is not one you'd come across easily, being set well back from the road behind a small wood, but it's well worth seeking out.
> 
> View attachment 580539
> 
> ...


That's lovely. The architect John Carr is one of those lesser know 'greats'


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> That's lovely. The architect John Carr is one of those lesser know 'greats'


I have little architectural knowledge, but it does seem a bit of a mix - gothic windows & quatrefoil, greco-roman pediment?


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> I have little architectural knowledge, but it does seem a bit of a mix - gothic windows & quatrefoil, greco-roman pediment?


Yes agree, some of his buildings are a bit too ornate for me, Harewood House an example, but his simpler buildings and bridges are some of the best from the18th century


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

In and around the grounds of St Andrew's church in Harlestone earlier today.


----------



## Willd (27 Mar 2021)

The Assumption of Our Lady, Ashow


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Mar 2021)

Church of St Helen, Treeton


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2021)

St Leonard's in Loddington earlier today.


----------



## gtmet (28 Mar 2021)

.... in front of All Saints, Compton Greenfield, about 1 km off, from Farm Lane


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Mar 2021)

St James, Barlborough


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

St Bartholomews Church Binley on my ride this morning


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2021)

St Peters - Headon-cum-Upton


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2021)

St Nicholas' - Askham


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2021)

All Saints (Mausoleum) - Milton

Cycling through an area I'm not familiar with when this impressive building hove into view. It's adjacent to the tiny settlement of Milton and seemingly incongruous .. at least it was until I got home and found:


> The church was built of stone in 1831-2, designed by Sir Robert Smirke and commissioned by the 4th Duke of Newcastle as a tomb for the Duchess, who died in 1822 (giving birth to twins). Ten members of the Newcastle family are buried here.


(The 'Newcastle's are (were?) big round these parts)


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2021)

There's something about Norfolk and unusual churches - this is St Nicholas in Fundenhall which has a central tower



Plus a bonus close-up of the gargoyle


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Mar 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> All Saints (Mausoleum) - Milton
> 
> Cycling through an area I'm not familiar with when this impressive building hove into view. It's adjacent to the tiny settlement of Milton and seemingly incongruous .. at least it was until I got home and found:
> 
> ...


Stunner and a lovely photo! No wonder Smirke got a few 'other' jobs:
The Royal Mint
The Royal Opera House
The British Museum
I worked on renovating one of his buildings many years ago, so close to my heart. A great neo-classical architect.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

*St John the Baptist in East Farndon earlier today










*


----------



## Jonjay (3 Apr 2021)

Bucklesham on a day out in Suffolk.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2021)

All Saints, Mattersey


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2021)

Holy Trinity, Everton (no, not that one!)


----------



## flake99please (3 Apr 2021)

Kirkliston parish church . River Almond to the left of picture.


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 Apr 2021)

All Saints' Church in Laughton en le Morthen, South Yorkshire. Built in 1377.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Apr 2021)




----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> View attachment 582401



I'm struck by the similarity with my local church:


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

St John The Baptist at Berkswell this morning


----------



## gtmet (7 Apr 2021)

.... actually somebody else's bicycles, but since they had completed the image, gratis, it would have been churlish not to press the shutter. St Michael-in-Gordano.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Apr 2021)

Birtles in the frost this morning. 





Heated gloves in the foreground


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2021)

St Nicholas Church in Swineshead earlier today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Apr 2021)

St Mary's, Norton Cuckney


----------



## gtmet (12 Apr 2021)

Saint Andrew's, Congresbury, on a chilly April day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Apr 2021)

St Bartholomew's, Sutton cum Lound


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2021)

Two from today. The first is St. Mary's in Pakenham - the octagonal tower first caugh my eye, then walking round it I realised that it was cross shaped with the tower in the centre so had to look it up when I got home







There is nothing unusual about the second - St. Margaret's in Westhorpe - other than the car parked out front.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2021)

MBIFO Hartington Church in the Dove Valley. The sun came out at just the right time


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Apr 2021)

St Peter and St Paul, Market Warsop


> The Parish Church of SS Peter and Paul was listed in the Domesday Book of 1086 and was the property of three Saxon Lords Godric, Leviet, and Ulchel.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Apr 2021)

Sheen, yesterday:


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2021)

A corker of a church today: Chelmorton, which comes with a grasshopper weather vane. Worth the climb to the highest village in Derbyshire


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2021)

Saint Mary's in Bluntisham this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2021)

Hanslope Wesleyan chapel earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2021)

Two new to me places of worship and both in Burton Latimer.






First is the st Nicholas Owen Catholic church.











And secondly the Baptist church .


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2021)

The lovely red breccia stone of Clyst Honiton church this evening on the way home from work


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2021)

The rather imposing but nonetheless impressive facade of Grove Methodist Chapel in Retford


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2021)

All Saints, South Leverton


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2021)

St John the Baptist, Treswell


----------



## tinywheels (20 Apr 2021)

Herstmonceux Church East Sussex today


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2021)

St Ediths Shocklach Norman church visited today, 1150 (no Tommy Cooper jokes please )




Down the road St Deiniols Worthenbury, referred to as one of the finest Georgian buildings in Wales, 1730's


----------



## tinywheels (22 Apr 2021)

Brightling Church today


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2021)

Saint Mary's in Walpole this afternoon


----------



## gtmet (24 Apr 2021)

St Peter's, quaint old Portishead. For the benefit of everyone who thought, as I did until recently, that the Waitrose & Aldi sheds were the oldest architecture in Portishead.


----------



## andyoxon (24 Apr 2021)

North Marston (between Aylesbury & Buckingham), this am.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

*Cold Brayfield *church St Mary the Virgin


----------



## Toe Clip (25 Apr 2021)

St John the Evangelist Lund (?)


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Apr 2021)

Not precisely a church, but ... Moorgate Cemetery Chapel, Rotherham. Tucked out of the way and it would appear only recently had the foliage that was beginning to consume it removed.


----------



## Shack (25 Apr 2021)

Just north of Tiverton last Wednesday evening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2021)

My bike in front of the Church of (The Solemnity of) Christ the King, in Normal, Illinois. Formerly Immanuel Lutheran Church, but sold to the Episcopalians when the Lutherans built new.


----------



## cwskas (26 Apr 2021)

Near the end of a 90 mile ride in the local area. It is hard to see the trike, since it is sitting in the shade. I should have moved it to the bright spot. A congregation of Norwegian immigrants built the first church in the county. It burned some time back and this is the replacement.






Another church built by Norwegian immigrants in our county. "The Old Rock Church" is only used for special events and holiday services now.






One of my rest stops on my first 100 mile ride. No regular services here, but reunions still occur from time to time. Both sets
of my fathers grandparents were charter members of this tiny community.

Willie


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Apr 2021)

Shack said:


> Just north of Tiverton last Wednesday evening.



Where's that? I need to ride there and take some photos!!


----------



## Shack (26 Apr 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Where's that? I need to ride there and take some photos!!


If you know the area well I headed up long drag hill then shot over to the South Molton road and was heading over to come back down long lane and this was just a quarter mile from scooting under the North Devon link road, hadn't spotted many churches in that style locally so thought I'd take a snap and enjoy the view.


----------



## Shack (26 Apr 2021)

Shack said:


> If you know the area well I headed up long drag hill then shot over to the South Molton road and was heading over to come back down long lane and this was just a quarter mile from scooting under the North Devon link road, hadn't spotted many churches in that style locally so thought I'd take a snap and enjoy the view.


Just jumped on my Strava and it's up at Loxbeare(the name had escaped me) my daughter swims at Tivvy so rather than sit in the carpark patiently it gives me a little needed excuse to head out for an hour or so.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Apr 2021)

St Peters and Pauls, Weobley


----------



## gtmet (27 Apr 2021)

.... in front of the ever photogenic St Arilda's. Seen from Lower Cowhill Lane.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Apr 2021)

Could be three for one, ie In front of gate, in front of something unusual (war memorial), but, will settle for in front of St Marys Church, Dilwyn.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2021)

St Magarets Church Wolston on my way back this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Apr 2021)

Shack said:


> Just jumped on my Strava and it's up at Loxbeare(the name had escaped me) my daughter swims at Tivvy so rather than sit in the carpark patiently it gives me a little needed excuse to head out for an hour or so.



Thanks - I head up that way from time to time (a favourite longish ride is up to South Molton), so will drop in some time... Chittlehampton is one on my list too when I'm in that direction.


----------



## Shack (28 Apr 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Thanks - I head up that way from time to time (a favourite longish ride is up to South Molton), so will drop in some time... Chittlehampton is one on my list too when I'm in that direction.


I wanted to carry on but on an annoying deadline, next time I'll clear the diary a bit more, stunning rolling hills so worth the effort, I'll see if I can include a nose around Chittlehampton if that's a recommendation


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Apr 2021)

Shack said:


> I wanted to carry on but on an annoying deadline, next time I'll clear the diary a bit more, stunning rolling hills so worth the effort, I'll see if I can include a nose around Chittlehampton if that's a recommendation



It's an absolute stunner, inside and out. Worth checking when it's open. But the tower alone is worth a visit (not my photo):


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2021)

Overstone church earlier today


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2021)

St Margaret of Antioch, no less  at Crick


----------



## Toe Clip (1 May 2021)

Yesterday on our ride in The Ribble Valley En route to Puddleducks.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

United reformed church in Long Buckby earlier today.






And also in Long Buckby St Lawrence church


----------



## gtmet (1 May 2021)

All Saints, Compton Greenfield.




It's chief renown: the Norman doorway.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

A new one to me painted in Jesus Army colours on Wollaston island .


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

My CX beside a millennium Monument and in front of Holcot Church on yesterday's ride.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

Ridge Lane on this mornings ride


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 May 2021)

Firstly, apologies ... no bike in pics! It stayed on the roofrack. Just too much of a climb for my old legs in deepest Snowdonia 
But I thought it was worth posting up pics from yesterday of 'Wales' oldest church' parts of which are said to date from around 1080.
St Rhychwyn near Trefriw.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Ridge Lane on this mornings ride
> View attachment 587537
> 
> 
> View attachment 587538


glad that you posted the sign that says it's also a community hall.
Before that I was thinking, cripes, that's a very suburban homage to the allmighty - a porch extension and a garage.


----------



## Alba Zeus (7 May 2021)

Some might class this as a religious building  (not me lol)


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 May 2021)

All Saint's, Harworth


----------



## gtmet (13 May 2021)

Saint Quiricus and Saint Julietta, Tickenham.






There being no signs of post medieval structural failure, I assume that the bandy legged appearance of the south porch is due to medieval plumbline failure.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2021)

All Saints Chapel, Steetley


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2021)

St Peter's, Thorpe Salvin


----------



## Blue Hills (14 May 2021)

Saint Bartholomew Fingest.
Grade 1 listed.
Very distinctive massive Norman tower - had to chop the rest of the church off to get it and my bike in.

The rest of it:






Outside, a write-up on it and the eventful times it has seen in its thousand year history by Cassandra of the old Daily Mirror who apparently lived nearby, or in the village.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 May 2021)

Bramley End Church.






As in


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPFhQuqYpYg


And the cottage at the church gates which you can see in the clip at the beginning and the end.

Pic without bike.






OK, it's not, it's Turville.

Used for quite a few film/TV locations. **

A shot of the village from the churchyard showing the windmill on the hill - as used in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.






Went the Day Well is I think one of the greatest British films about the war* and there are few places that seem more English than Turville/Bramley End - it seems as if nothing much has changed since the wartime when the film was made - there's still not much there than the church, the churchyard, some houses and a pub.

A wargrave - a 19 year old pilot died not too long before the film was made, though the gravestone almost certainly wasn't there when the film was made.






* So it was of course directed by a foreigner - Alberto Cavalcanti - if you go to the Brazilian embassy on/just off Trafalgar Square, there's a room dedicated to him.

** Including the Vicar Of Dibley - I've been there on a different bike a few years ago - most of the comments in the visitor's book name-checked the Vicar of Dibley - the only one which I remember referring to Went the Day Well was actually from a German chap who recalled the film - maybe seen on a wet German post-war TV Sunday afternoon - with fondness and respect.

Regards to him (still around I hope) and RIP to the 19 year old Brit pilot.

(a particularly moving reconciliatory tribute at the bottom of his gravestone - should have copied the text)


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 May 2021)

Cracking account @Blue Hills. Thank you. 👍


----------



## Shack (15 May 2021)

Plymtree Parish church, Sunshine not representative of the soggy day and week.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2021)

Some new to me churches today .

First one is st Michaels in Great Oakley





















Next is st Peters in East Carlton











And finally st Mary the virgin in Ashley


----------



## Willd (16 May 2021)

Church of St Mary the Virgin at Fawsley. Grade 1 listed, 13th century


----------



## gtmet (18 May 2021)

Saint Michael's, Hill.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

Piddington church St John the Baptist church. 





















Looks like I chopped the top of the steeple off


----------



## gtmet (22 May 2021)

St Mary Redcliffe.






...and unfortunately, its near neighbour, Bristol City Council's effort to imitate Le Corbusier's brutalist unité d'habitation.

Communism = councillors + architects + concrete, as neither Lenin nor Stalin said.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 May 2021)

Today at Herne and Reculver.


----------



## Shack (23 May 2021)

A few from this morning up in the Blackdown Hills









Feniton C13 Parish Church




Dunkeswell Methodist Church


----------



## GeekDadZoid (23 May 2021)

St Mary's Church in Stockport, Greater Manchester. Oldest part of the church is from 1306 but mostly rebuilt in the 1800s.


----------



## Shack (27 May 2021)

Chevithorne a couple of miles outside of Tiverton, Devon


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

Church of St Mary the Virgin, Reculver (Looks like @Oldhippy and I have been covering similar ground recently)


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

St Mary's Church, Stodmarsh


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

St Mary seemed quite popular round these parts. St Mary's Church, Wingham seemed to be surrounded by shrubbery so tricky to get an angle, but I thought the sundial and stained glass above the entrance gave a certain ... status?


----------



## Willd (29 May 2021)

St Michael & All Angels' Church, Winwick N'hants


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

I think I've shown this one before, but it always astounds me...






The Catholic church of St. Dominikus, Parksiedlung. The church is on a ridge with a deep valley on one side and an airport on the other, hence the red lights at the tip of the roof.


----------



## Shack (30 May 2021)

Hope Chapel, on the way to Withridge from Batworthy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

Found another one:






MBIFO Ruit Lutheran church, and the pastor's house...


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Found another one:
> 
> View attachment 591322
> 
> ...


Which is which?


----------



## Blue Hills (30 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Found another one:
> 
> View attachment 591322
> 
> ...


seriously wierd.
what are the two boxes near the top?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> seriously wierd.
> what are the two boxes near the top?



It's an extreme angle to be fair; under normal angles it just looks ugly.

They're balconies. I have no idea what they were built for, but they have been used for abseiling by the youth group.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 May 2021)

Rather austere looking St Michael, Whitewell, Bowland - possibly an unsympathetic external renovation. Apparently though has an impressive stained glass window and tapestry so will try to pop in sometime when god gives us the all clear.






In the porch a bin liner weighted down with stones. Sorry folks, I daren't look inside.

Only really two buildings in Whitewell, this and the rather posh Inn at Whitewell next to it - members of the royal family have apparently kipped there in their ambles around the country. I did hear some story that someone wandering around the Bowland Fells was somewhat suprised to come across a tramping queen with a minder or two and was given a look which said "you haven't seen me, right".

Much of the land in the area is owned by the Duchy of Lancaster.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2021)

One from this morning's ride St Mary the virgin in Little Addington


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 May 2021)

My bike in front of the Dietrich Bonhoeffer Church (Lutheran) in Parksiedlung:






Unfortunately this was a "new town" built in the the early 1950's and it shows...


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2021)

St Mary and St Laurence’s Church, Bolsover


----------



## Shack (1 Jun 2021)

The parish church in Charlestown, I guess the church had a bit of cash when this was built


----------



## gtmet (2 Jun 2021)

The Leaning Tower of Puxton. Saint Saviours, a seven century old demonstration that peat, possibly unlike mud, is no better than sand as a foundation for towers.








The internal air of rustic sanctity suggests that Arthur Mee's 1930s description of it as tumbledown with benches about to collapse may have been exaggeration.


----------



## Shack (2 Jun 2021)

Washfield Parish church this evening, humid and overcast, but at least it's stopped raining


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)

Cogenhoe chapel that is now a house


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Cogenhoe chapel that is now a house
> 
> View attachment 592226



I wouldn't like their heating bills.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wouldn't like their heating bills.


Quoting a blackadder (tho not blackadder)

Cold weather.
God's way of telling us to burn more catholics.


----------



## Alba Zeus (5 Jun 2021)

Blackwood, Scotland


----------



## gtmet (5 Jun 2021)

Saint Paul's, Walton in Gordano.

n


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2021)

Mears Ashby church from a different angle


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jun 2021)

Today on the Crab and Winkle Way. Top right of second photo you can see robbed out Roman bricks. The left side is Victorian restoration. Church dates from early 1200's. Once a busy route transporting salt. Third photo Canterbury Cathedral standing out on the skyline.


----------



## Shack (6 Jun 2021)

This one gives away free lunches (sadly too late today) Tiverton, Devon


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

Catholic church of St. Andreas Hecklingen-Malterdingen on the way to work this morning.

No pictures of the return because I was trying to beat the rain.


----------



## Shack (9 Jun 2021)

Bampton parish church, mid Devon.


----------



## gtmet (9 Jun 2021)

Saint Leonard, Tortworth




The tower being almost the only part not rebuilt in the nineteenth century.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2021)

saint mary le ghyll barnoldswick.
built in the middle of the 12th century by monks from fountains abbey, though the tower was added later.
grade 1 listed.
can be reached by a footpath opposite Rolls Royce barnoldswick (factoid - the RB on all those rolls royce jet engines - the B refers to barnoldswick) but you won't get a bike through the perverse gate so you will have to detour.

a sign on the dead-end lane outside - delicate cyclechat folk will be relieved to learn that choirboys are no longer bounced on their heads.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jun 2021)

Saint George's Dunsop Bridge.
Converted from an agricultural building apparently.


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

Church of St John the Baptist in the Wilderness, Upper Shuckburgh - bits from the 13th century 







and Church of St John the Baptist, Lower Shuckburgh from 1864 by John Croft


----------



## figbat (13 Jun 2021)

A bit hidden away, but my bike in front of All Saints Church, West Ilsley, Berks.


----------



## robertmns (14 Jun 2021)

interesting


----------



## figbat (14 Jun 2021)

Another All Saints, this time in Sutton Courtenay.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2021)

My Bike in Front of Königschaffhausen Lutheran church.

I have no idea why my bike wheels are oval.


----------



## newts (14 Jun 2021)

Shack said:


> If you know the area well I headed up long drag hill then shot over to the South Molton road and was heading over to come back down long lane and this was just a quarter mile from scooting under the North Devon link road, hadn't spotted many churches in that style locally so thought I'd take a snap and enjoy the view.


A very pretty church, unusal to see one in the westcountry with a short Norman tower


----------



## gtmet (14 Jun 2021)

Saint Bartholomew, Lower Failand.


----------



## Shack (18 Jun 2021)

Silverton Parish Church


----------



## figbat (19 Jun 2021)

St Nicholas, Islip, Oxon


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2021)

The old chapel in Pitsford well hidden .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

Part of Wilby church from a different angle


----------



## Shack (24 Jun 2021)

Stoodleigh, Devon. last night.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2021)

Warkton village church St Edmunds


----------



## gtmet (26 Jun 2021)

Saint Mary, Olveston.


----------



## Shack (26 Jun 2021)

Culmstock parish church


----------



## Shack (26 Jun 2021)

Burlescombe Parish Church, including a lovely Mary and baby Jesus bronze above the door, and some ghoulish skull stonework by the main gate into the grounds


----------



## gtmet (28 Jun 2021)

Saint James the Less, Iron Acton.





A strange building, a massive edifice with domestic style details and dumpy proportions, conveying battered resilience.


----------



## Shack (30 Jun 2021)

Tricky to get an angle of the dangle if I want the bike in as well, but here we have my church (I work for a charity they set up) St Michael's and all Angels, Heavitree, Exeter.


----------



## RoMeR (1 Jul 2021)

St Mary's, Lace Market, Nottingham


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of St. Alexius Catholic Church in Herbolzheim, Upper Rhine valley, Germany:






The "lump" on the rear left corner, just under the onion dome is yet another storks nest: they will nest on _anything _as long as it's high up...


----------



## Willd (2 Jul 2021)

Church of St Laurence at Kings Newnham, well it used to be a church, but was last used in the middle of the 18th century  It's a good job I haven't put the black handle-bar tape on yet


----------



## Alex H (2 Jul 2021)

The Parish Church of Saint Bartholomew Whittingham. The steps to the right of the gate are so worn , they are curved. Can't figure out why they're there though?


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2021)

A themed couple from today - both named after St. Peter and of the unusual round tower style.Links to info about each one provided.
Firstly from Bruisyard 




Secondly from Theberton- with bonus thatched roof


----------



## gtmet (5 Jul 2021)

Church of All Saints, Wrington.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2021)

Willd said:


> Church of St Laurence at Kings Newnham, well it used to be a church, but was last used in the middle of the 18th century  It's a good job I haven't put the black handle-bar tape on yet
> 
> View attachment 596989



I haven't ridden in the Kings Newnam area for ages, at one point we were starting rides from the tower.

https://www.ourwarwickshire.org.uk/content/catalogue_her/church-of-st-laurence-kings-newnham


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Jul 2021)

St Peter's, Barnburgh


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A themed couple from today - both named after St. Peter and of the unusual round tower style.Links to info about each one provided.
> Firstly from Bruisyard
> View attachment 597050
> 
> ...


Bruisyard tower looks Saxon but Historic England say its 'Norman or earlier'. I reckon it was built in the mid 11th century shortly before the conquest, but not recorded. Very nice indeed


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2021)

St Mary the virgin in East Haddon


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

the church of St Mary The Virgin in Hatton


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

St. Martins Catholic church and Stork sanctuary, Riegel am Kaiserstuhl.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

A distant St. Martins Kirche in Endingen am Kaiserstühl, between some shops and the town hall.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2021)

Knotting church


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

The church of John the Baptist in Forchheim and I think the town hall. I'm not sure about Forchheim; it gives the impression of being a bit of a dead town with all the life and activity being pulled to Endingen to the south, but I may just have caught it on a dull day. I'll ride back through it again at some point and see if it's more lively.


----------



## gtmet (11 Jul 2021)

St Michael and All Angels, Little Badminton


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Monreagh Presbyterian Church


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jul 2021)

gtmet said:


> St Michael and All Angels, Little Badminton
> 
> View attachment 598663


I've just got to ask what that weird overhang is, the thing that looks like a caged box.


----------



## gtmet (11 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I've just got to ask what that weird overhang is, the thing that looks like a caged box.


The belfry, you can just see the bottom of the bell. Clearer in this one:




It does contribute to the unfortunate warehouse like appearance of the building.


----------



## gtmet (11 Jul 2021)

One of two churches dedicated to the Saxon martyr Arild(a), high on the Cotswolds at Oldbury-on-the-Hill. The other is the better known Saint Arilda high on its own little bump among the marshes in Oldbury-on-Severn.








Chalice font and double decker pulpit:


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2021)

Saint Mary, Christon.


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2021)

Saint Andrew, Loxton, Crook Peak parish.






Fifteenth century cross, top restored 1910.



Pulpit carved from a single stone block.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2021)

Weisweil Evangelical (Lutheran) Church, Upper Rhine valley.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (14 Jul 2021)

Think this ticks a few "Your bike in front of threads" but will leave it here.
From my ride this morning St Helens Church in Welton, gorgeous little village.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

St. Achatius Church and town square, Rheinhausen, South Germany.


----------



## Alex H (15 Jul 2021)

St Michael & All Angels, Alnham


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jul 2021)

One side of Sacred Heart, Petworth, West Sussex.
I’m sure there’s more to see here, I shall have to return another time!


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Jul 2021)

Saint Marys, Albury, Hertfordshire.






With spire I couldn't quite get into the other shot as trying to get bike in (it's to the right of the porch above)






Espresso set-up round the back.






God/hell I love this country some/many times despite its many obvious faults.
Sat on the bench tending to my caffeine addiction a chap wandered around to see to some stuff/possibly tend to the grave of a departed loved-one. Paid no attention to me enjoying the spot and the coffee, let alone made any hint of an objection.

(I stress that I left not a spot behind other than some coffee grinds shot deep hidden into a bush)


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of a tiny chapel in Wiyhl am Kaiserstuhl that doesn't seem to have a name, but it's in the centre of this satellite image, to the left of the tree, and partially in its shadow.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 599398
> 
> 
> My bike in front of a tiny chapel in Wiyhl am Kaiserstuhl that doesn't seem to have a name, but it's in the centre of this satellite image, to the left of the tree, and partially in its shadow.


shunned by storks?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> shunned by storks?



Too short for storks, I expect...


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jul 2021)

St John the Baptist, Wolverley


----------



## Shack (17 Jul 2021)

Three from today's ride around the edge of Dartmoor (ride 21 of the Lost Lanes West edition) we have a lovely church at Sourton, then Lydford (tower added later to original structure) and then a slight detour to st Michaels at Brentor, very infrequent services but such a setting ( church was open and even still had gas lighting!)


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

Mbifo of St Peter and St Paul


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Jul 2021)

20210718_100114 by rogerzilla, on Flickr

Malmesbury Abbey. Dynamic range too great for film, let alone digital.


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

no bike in this picture, but I'm sharing it, in amongst the trees The Parish Church Of St Peter Mancetter, picture taken from the side of the A5, its difficult to get a shot close to the church because of the trees.


----------



## Vertego (21 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of St Mary's Church, Hartley Wespall... Honestly, it was there! Just in front of the flint wall.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jul 2021)

St Peter & St Paul Church, Old Brampton


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2021)

Bellegarde en Diois today:


----------



## Vertego (22 Jul 2021)

Montlaur-en-Diois, almost 3 years ago...


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2021)

Just before I started to fix my puncture. Thank you God...


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> View attachment 599740
> 20210718_100114 by rogerzilla, on Flickr
> 
> Malmesbury Abbey. Dynamic range too great for film, let alone digital.


Still a great pic


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jul 2021)

Vertego said:


> Montlaur-en-Diois, almost 3 years ago...
> 
> View attachment 600461


Almost took a photo of that yesterday. It's just a pity that most churches round here are locked apart from for services.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2021)

All Hallows church in Hargrave








And At Mary's in Shelton


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2021)

Parish church of Stoke Goldington in yonder distance.


----------



## Shack (25 Jul 2021)

St Peters Church, Uplowman, Devon


----------



## gtmet (26 Jul 2021)

All Saints, Kingston Seymour.






In the marshlands near the sea...


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jul 2021)

St Seiriols Anglesey. Built around 1140.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2021)

Cornillon-sur-l'Oule yesterday:


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2021)

A fantastically old church today, at Aurel (the one in the Drôme, not Vaucluse). A pity it wasn't open, especially as churches of this age (11th/12th century) are relatively rare.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Bramley End Church.
> 
> View attachment 588659
> 
> ...



For anyone interested the church is starring in Went the Day well showing on Talking Pictures TV freeview channel 81 18:35 today.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

Milton Malsor's Holy cross church


----------



## cwskas (31 Jul 2021)

gtmet said:


> All Saints, Kingston Seymour.
> View attachment 601136



Thanks for including the plaque with the history.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2021)

Allex today, and whoop, it was open! There's also a photobombing pigeon in front of the church.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2021)

Another Romanesque church today, at Comps, near Dieulefit, and it was open! It's as high as it's long inside, all sympathetically restored. Well worth a visit, if you're in the area (check opening times... they are very French... i.e., utterly random).


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Aug 2021)

St Chad's, Pleasley Vale





​Although I couldn't gain entry today, the inside appears to be quite special.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Aug 2021)

Aldworth near goring


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2021)

How about a new category - your bike inside a church




The ruins of St Mary's in Tivetshall today.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How about a new category - your bike inside a church
> View attachment 602497
> 
> The ruins of St Mary's in Tivetshall today.


Well it is Gods own sport


----------



## T4tomo (4 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How about a new category - your bike inside a church


that does risk incurring the wrath of the the local vicar, priest, minister etc. unless that area cycling fan, in which case ask them to bless your inner tubes....


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2021)

An unusual one: two churches in one... this is at the monastery at Sainte Croix in the Drôme. The religious history of the area is fascinating, with wars of religion a long time ago, with a fairly even split between Catholicism and Protestantism. I don't know the detailed history of the monastery, but this building has a Protestant 'Temple' at one end, and a Catholic 'Eglise' at the other. Maybe they were being inclusive, because they were nice, or maybe they were hedging their bets. Anyway, this is the Temple end.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (4 Aug 2021)

Crathie Church. Yesterday’s group cycle.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2021)

Boulc church today. To get to it, you either have to ride over a 1040m col, or through an 880m curved tunnel with a constant 11% gradient and minimal lighting.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2021)

Does a (ruined) Priory count?

Our bicycles infront of Tynemouth Priory.


----------



## Shack (11 Aug 2021)

Parish Church Sampford Perverell Devon


----------



## gtmet (12 Aug 2021)

Saint Mary the Virgin, Nempnett Thrubwell.





Medieval cross base


Norman font.


----------



## gtmet (12 Aug 2021)

Saint Michael and All Saints, Butcombe.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2021)

MBIFO Bouvières church:


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2021)

gtmet said:


> Saint Michael and All Saints, Butcombe.
> 
> View attachment 603859



I think I rang the bells there about 40 years ago, but had forgotten what it looked like. Butcombe was also one of the early additions to the real ale revival in the late 70s, and it's good to see that they are still going.


----------



## Shack (13 Aug 2021)

Uffculme URC/ Crossways Chapel, Devon (incidentally the church I was married in, many moons ago)


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

St Mary's in Oakley


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Saint Margaret Clitherow, Threshfield, near Grassington, Catholic.
> View attachment 545401
> 
> 
> ...


Stumbled across your post again, and something clicked. I worked with the architect (Peter Langtry Langton's) practice many years back. Based in Bradford, he had done his training with Sir Basil Spence, of new Coventry Cathedral fame. Maybe there are a few similarities?


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Stumbled across your post again, and something clicked. I worked with the architect (Peter Langtry Langton's) practice many years back. Based in Bradford, he had done his training with Sir Basil Spence, of new Coventry Cathedral fame. Maybe there are a few similarities?


Interesting.
Definitely an interesting building in a place I wouldn't have expected.
Will try to get in sometime.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

The disappointingly grim Lutheran church in Schiltach. Possibly the least attractive building in the town.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

My bike under the wonderfully named  Catholic Church of St. Arbogast in Haslach, Black Forest.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Slightly more conventional view of the other end of St. Arbogast's in Haslach.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2021)

St Mary’s church, Upwaltham, West Sussex, today.
This is just off the SDW, and about 1/5 a mile from the new Cadence coffee and sandwich ‘container’ which does a wonderful Spinach, cheese and chutney toastie. They also have a great coffee, their own blend, both of which I would recommend.
The sandwich is called the Beryl Burton, and another is ‘the Chris Hoy’, well worth dropping in if you’re around these parts, but others are in Eastbourne, google Cadence Cycle club for details.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 604136
> 
> 
> The disappointingly grim Lutheran church in Schiltach. Possibly the least attractive building in the town.


If it wasn't for the tower I would have thought it was a warehouse.
The tower is for keeping an eye on the miserable sinners I assume.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> If it wasn't for the tower I would have thought it was a warehouse.



It is a bit "warehousy" isn't it? the rest of the village is quite pretty so I'm not sure why someone felt they had to inflict that in it. Funny thing is, the tower is on the "country" end of the church.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

The Catholic Church of St. Afra; Mühlenback, Black Forest.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

8.6 Km from the previous church*. The Catholic (I think) church in Oberprechtal. I can't find the name for it unfortunately, but it's here.

*_6.4km and 360m up followed by 2.2km and 160m down._


----------



## Shack (15 Aug 2021)

Parish Church of the Blessed Mary, Brompton Regis, Somerset.


----------



## cwskas (15 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> The tower is for keeping an eye on the miserable sinners I assume.


Or perhaps all those pesky cyclists that keep coming around! 

Willie


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2021)

Castlederg Presbyterian Church.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Aug 2021)

St Petrocks Church near Tiverton(ish)

went in looking for and not finding a tap to refill my water bottles. Did think about staying the night as there were plenty of nice spots in the church yard but decided to truck on for a few more miles

lovely looking building

as found on Geographhttps://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3920229


----------



## gtmet (17 Aug 2021)

Saint James, Charfield.






Being the old church, little used now, it is bare but light and airy inside. The parish bier on the right appears to have lasted in use long enough to acquire tangent spoked wire wheels.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Aug 2021)

Bénevise, yesterday, on the way to the spectacular Vallon de Combeau:


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2021)

MBIFO Isham Church on last nights ride from work.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

Such a beautiful ruin on the edge of a cliff. One day it will sink in to the sea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Such a beautiful ruin on the edge of a cliff. One day it will sink in to the sea.



Wow... Where is that?


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

Reculver in Kent, built around 1400 I believe on the site of an old Roman fort. Stunning place.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wow... Where is that?


as said by other poster Reculver - German link - the Dambusters bouncing bomb was tested there.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

Indeed it was and also Amy Johnson crashed in the sea not too far from there as well.


----------



## Shack (22 Aug 2021)

Parish Church, St Keverne, The Lizard, Cornwall.


----------



## figbat (24 Aug 2021)

St Mary and St Nicholas, Compton


----------



## gtmet (25 Aug 2021)

Saint Martin, North Nibley.





Former tudor school building to the right.



Here, the parish bier has wooden cart wheels:



But is probably not old enough to have seen service at the Battle of Nibley Green, the last battle between private armies on English soil.


Small battle in Gloucestershire, not many dead. As a chronicler could have written.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2021)

Autichamp today:


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2021)

St Peters in Pertenhall earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2021)

One of my favourite local churches , mainly because of it's position in Tyringham


----------



## Willd (29 Aug 2021)

All Saints, Stretton-on-Dunsmore


----------



## gtmet (29 Aug 2021)

Saint Mary the Virgin, Emborough, an airy position on the north scarp of the Mendips.


----------



## Shack (30 Aug 2021)

Morning bimble in and around the Blackdown Hills, Devon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2021)

One from this morning, small Grade II* at Llandyfrydog, Anglesey c.1400.




A few days before I managed to take a photo of the interior of another II* church, Our Lady Star of the Sea in Amlwch, which I have posted up on this thread before. 1932, futurist design and very odd. The congregation takes place on the first floor! Pic is through a 2 inch square piece of glass in the front door as it was closed.


----------



## gtmet (31 Aug 2021)

Saint John the Evangelist, Kenn.






The parish jam sale was in progress:


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2021)

Manas this afternoon:


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> A few days before I managed to take a photo of the interior of another II* church, Our Lady Star of the Sea in Amlwch, which I have posted up on this thread before. 1932, futurist design and very odd. The congregation takes place on the first floor!


Got to ask, what devilish activities take place on the ground floor, where I presume the fallen enter?


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Got to ask, what devilish activities take place on the ground floor, where I presume the fallen enter?


The ground floor appears to be a meeting or lecture room of some type, yes odd


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Manas this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 607036


Thats very pretty.


----------



## newts (5 Sep 2021)

Church of St Clement, Powderham.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2021)

MBIFO St Peters Church, Weston Favell village, on today's ride ☀


----------



## Willd (5 Sep 2021)

St Michael's, Warmington  There were another 3, but my camera has finally died


----------



## gtmet (8 Sep 2021)

Saint Lawrence, Wick-St-Lawrence.






Wheeled biers appear to be unsuitable for the marshlands:




Across the road, an immense cross base and shaft:


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2021)

Donaghpatrick Church of Ireland.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> Church of St Clement, Powderham.
> View attachment 607744



It's got a good interior, if you ever get the chance to go in.

https://brianchurches.wordpress.com/2019/12/02/powderham/


----------



## newts (11 Sep 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> It's got a good interior, if you ever get the chance to go in.
> 
> https://brianchurches.wordpress.com/2019/12/02/powderham/


We often pass by, will take a look.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2021)

Today near Monkton.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> We often pass by, will take a look.



If you want to be sure, you can find the churchwarden's phone number. I gave him a ring, and he opened it up specially for me - obviously I left a donation!! (Well, I always do, but having a private visit definitely merited it even more!)


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Sep 2021)

St David's Church ,Exeter, this morning. It's the CAAD9, as it's a slightly dodgy area for thefts, and the Colnago is a bit too precious...


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Sep 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> St David's Church ,Exeter, this morning. It's the CAAD9, as it's a slightly dodgy area for thefts, and the Colnago is a bit too precious...
> 
> View attachment 608689


Can 't be too careful of those clerical types, but were you leaving/locking the bike on the ride? Or is it one of those very dodgy areas/parishes where there is a risk of your bike being snatched from you?


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Can 't be too careful of those clerical types, but were you leaving/locking the bike on the ride? Or is it one of those very dodgy areas/parishes where there is a risk of your bike being snatched from you?



Unlikely to be snatched from between my legs, but having been in the church for a carol service and one of the students having had her passport and wallet stolen during the carol service (it's an area where there are a lot of druggies), and bike locks get cut, I wasn't going to take the best bike.

At another church in Exeter, we were rehearsing for a concert, and someone actually sneaked in the church and removed a locked bike from inside the church as we rehearsed... wasn't actually chained to anything, but still... there are some proper scrotes around, sadly.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Sep 2021)

geocycle said:


> Here’s St Leonard’s, Chapel Le Dale. Apparently 16th century and avoided the Victorians. The graveyard has interesting memorial to 200 workers killed building the Settle to Carlisle line, especially the nearby Ribblehead viaduct. Nice bench for a corona cafe, could be the last for a while as the real things are opening up.
> 
> View attachment 535513


sorry, can't see the bike @geocycle - if you can't produce one may baggsy this fine place myself.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Sep 2021)

The church of St. Peter and memorial lychgate, Woodmansterne.












More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1456995
https://www.british-history.ac.uk/vch/surrey/vol4/pp246-250


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Sep 2021)

credit to geocycle who preceeded me - found his/her post after having a vague recollection that it had already been visited by the cchat swarm.

St Leonards, Chapel le dale.






Over two hundred men women and children who perished from accident and disease building the Settle and Carlisle railway in these parts, the Ribblehead Viaduct and the tunnel under the moor are buried here, the vast majority in unmarked graves I think - ie near enough just dumped.

Until quite recently this was I think the only formal memorial, inside the church




Paid for by The Midland it says but also the poor navvies!

The Settle Carlisle line and Ribblehead are amazing achievements but created at great cost and some of the comments from some railway bosses at the time of their building are truly chilling. I can't remember for sure but I think one of the worst may have been from someone not unconnected with The Midland and quoted in Christian Wolmar's fine book:

https://www.christianwolmar.co.uk/bookshelf/fire-and-steam/

Bike against more recent memorial in the graveyard:






Close-up of its plaque:






An interesting pamphlet inside the church tells the story of the railway works coming to this quiet spot, and some of the tales of those who perished.

Finally, as all good atheists know, churches are god's nod to us to drink more espresso to power us home through nature's majesty.







A nice spot with a wonderful cycling road just beyond. Recommended.


----------



## Shack (12 Sep 2021)

St Peter's, Tiverton. Spot the shiny new/ refurbished bits. Tiverton was once an affluent market town.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Sep 2021)

Shack said:


> St Peter's, Tiverton. Spot the shiny new/ refurbished bits. Tiverton was once an affluent market town.


Haha, that chapel makes me laugh at how flagrantly it was designed to show the wealth of the person who 'donated' it... "stick it out the front, and make it as blingy as you can!!"


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2021)

Two more round tower churches from today's outing
Firstly St. Margaret's in Syleham




Secondly St. Mary's in Rushall


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2021)

One more from yesterday, St. Peter's in Needham


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Sep 2021)

I think this can maybe go here, just as relevant as to the "memorial" photo thread I think.

Devil's Arrows name of course applied after their erection, possibly by the new lately arrived churchy bunch.

Near Boroughbridge, right by the side of the road feeding into a major junction. Another of those things you can stop and look at on a bike but not a car. The largest stone, this one I think, is supposed to be larger than any of the upright stones at Stonehenge. The other two appear to be in the middle of a housing development being built over the road.


----------



## Willd (18 Sep 2021)

St Peter & St Paul's, Watford


----------



## Willd (18 Sep 2021)

St James, Hollowell


----------



## Zingano (19 Sep 2021)

St Thomas Becket, Fairfield, Romney Marsh. The tiny building that dates back to the late 12th century sits isolated in a field cut through with dykes and grazed by sheep; the houses of the original medieval inhabitants of Fairfield have long since disappeared.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2021)

Zingano said:


> View attachment 610020
> 
> 
> St Thomas Becket, Fairfield, Romney Marsh. The tiny building that dates back to the late 12th century sits isolated in a field cut through with dykes and grazed by sheep; the houses of the original medieval inhabitants of Fairfield have long since disappeared.



That's really beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2021)

The Methodist Church in Ottery St Mary. Somehow it really doesn't look almost 200 years old. And I'd never stopped before today to look at it.


----------



## Vertego (22 Sep 2021)

MBIFO...St Nicholas church, Hurst, Berkshire


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Sep 2021)

TBATPIFO a church... sorry, forgot to take one without the people...


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Sep 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> TBATPIFO a church... sorry, forgot to take one without the people...
> 
> View attachment 610433


since they are there, matching helmets?
wot's that about?


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> since they are there, matching helmets?
> wot's that about?



You're looking at our helmets?


----------



## gtmet (22 Sep 2021)

Saint Margaret, Hinton Blewitt.


----------



## gtmet (22 Sep 2021)

Saint Nicholas and the Blessed Virgin Mary, Stowey.






On the outside of the chancel north wall, a medieval bas-relief statue identified by Pevsner as God the Father, and by Mee as Our Lady, with crown and veil.
In view of the dedication, Mee's version does seem more probable.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Sep 2021)

Saint Mary's Dunsforth.

Inside the porch a rope presumably attached to the church bell - very tempting to pull but maybe the bell was locked/damped in some way. Perhaps some church wardens can advise.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2021)

All Saints, Chedgrave, Norfolk


----------



## Vertego (23 Sep 2021)

MBIFO...Église Glandage, Haut Diois, France 






(I can't remember whether I have posted this previously. If so, I apologise)


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Sep 2021)

Vertego said:


> MBIFO...Église Glandage, Haut Diois, France
> 
> View attachment 610584
> 
> ...



Don't think you have, and I only did its door... 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-bike-in-front-of-a-church.228387/post-5720294


----------



## Zingano (24 Sep 2021)

St. Rumwolds, Bonnington, Kent. Grade 1 listed, originally Norman, 12C. St Rumwold is notable for his early death, at 3 days old. In that brief life he learnt to speak, professed his faith, was baptised and delivered a sermon, so quite the child prodigy.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2021)

Zingano said:


> St. Rumwolds, Bonnington, Kent. Grade 1 listed, originally Norman, 12C. St Rumwold is notable for his early death, at 3 days old. In that brief life he learnt to speak, professed his faith, was baptised and delivered a sermon, so quite the child prodigy.
> 
> View attachment 610655


can't think why the marvel isn't better known. Mind you, knowing some stuff about the church of old I wouldn't be too surprised to find that he was slaughtered as a tourism pilgrimage marketing ploy. (forgive my warped mind)


----------



## pjd57 (24 Sep 2021)

Glasgow


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2021)

Seen today on the way to nowhere in particular.


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

St Michael's Church in Stowe Nine Churches Church Stowe, legend here


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

St John the Baptist, Wolvey


----------



## gtmet (26 Sep 2021)

Saint Oswald, Rockhampton.


----------



## gtmet (27 Sep 2021)

Saint Michael the Archangel, Compton Martin.





Fifteenth century rebuilding of the Norman original in Perpendicular style stopped when the south pillar of the chancel arch began to fail.
The low deformed chancel arch is not what they intended to create. The spiral rope pattern carving of one pillar is their work.



The parish is a participant in the 'Bats in Churches' conservation programme.


----------



## Shack (28 Sep 2021)

A quick spin before the day of rain arrived (now very much here)
Chapel next to Bradfield House, a couple of miles outside of Cullompton, Devon House


----------



## Jenkins (28 Sep 2021)

Holy Trinity church, Gisleham


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Sep 2021)

Just back from a few days in Naarfolk, so a few pics of my and the other half's bikes and some churches;
















This is where we stayed;











First morning in St Michael the Archangel Booton


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Sep 2021)

"Champing". I like it!


----------



## gtmet (1 Oct 2021)

An unintentional return visit to Saint Mary, Nempnett Thrubwell, due to missing a turning.






September's deep blue skies gave much better light than August's overcast, allowing a picture of the Pugin screen, and the corbels in the nave.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2021)

St Mary's church in Benefield earlier today


----------



## newts (3 Oct 2021)

gtmet said:


> An unintentional return visit to Saint Mary, Nempnett Thrubwell, due to missing a turning.



"Rabbits there as big as sows, the hens there look the size of cows
All the pigs do Irish jigs, and pigeons pull the ploughs
So leave me there, let me grow fat, and live and laugh, and after that
Bury me in a cider vat, down in Nempnett Thrubwell.
Sleepy Nempnett Thrubwell, dear old Somerset." - Adge Cutler


----------



## Willd (3 Oct 2021)

All Saints' at Naseby, too tall to get in one shot


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Oct 2021)

Venn Ottery yesterday - annoyingly it was locked, so I couldn't go inside to see its medieval bench ends. In case you're wondering about proportions, the nave was rebuilt in the 19th century - I suspect the old one was much smaller.


----------



## Shack (7 Oct 2021)

St Mary's church, Uffculme, Devon. It has the longest Rood screen in the county, if memory serves.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Oct 2021)

Shack said:


> St Mary's church, Uffculme, Devon. It has the longest Rood screen in the county, if memory serves.



I've not been in for years, but go past often enough on the bike. The outside leaves me deeply uninspired (ka-boom-tish), but will read up on the rood screen... if it's old, it's worth a visit.

Seems like a big chunk in the middle of it is old:



> Screens. 17 bays; it is fully discussed by Bond and Camm (see reference), and probably pre-dates the screen at Halberton (1420) albeit only slightly. Complete with coving, cornice and brattishing. The extension across the outer south aisle is a remarkable piece of high-class craftmanship of the mid C19. The 3 north bays are of 1828.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Oct 2021)

West Park Cemetery Chapel, Long Eaton (Grade II listed)


----------



## Shack (7 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> I've not been in for years, but go past often enough on the bike. The outside leaves me deeply uninspired (ka-boom-tish), but will read up on the rood screen... if it's old, it's worth a visit.
> 
> Seems like a big chunk in the middle of it is old:


It had a fair bit of work done about 20 years ago, I used to work for a charity they were involved with, so ended up inside at some point most days (even had a go on the bells for a few weeks) not been inside for maybe 10 years but certainly worth popping in if it's open and your passing.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Oct 2021)

Shack said:


> It had a fair bit of work done about 20 years ago, I used to work for a charity they were involved with, so ended up inside at some point most days (even had a go on the bells for a few weeks) not been inside for maybe 10 years but certainly worth popping in if it's open and your passing.



Thanks.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2021)

Shack said:


> St Mary's church, Uffculme, Devon. It has the longest Rood screen in the county, if memory serves.



Dropped in today - and yes, a very long screen in a very wide church. About half of it is 15th century, the outer bits 19th/20th century, after the Victorians largely rebuilt the church.


----------



## Shack (8 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Dropped in today - and yes, a very long screen in a very wide church. About half of it is 15th century, the outer bits 19th/20th century, after the Victorians largely rebuilt the church.
> 
> View attachment 612592


Lovely photo, I drove past around 2.30 today, I will need to keep an eye out for bikes parked outside for future reference.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Oct 2021)

St Wilfrid's, Scrooby


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2021)

Shack said:


> Lovely photo, I drove past around 2.30 today, I will need to keep an eye out for bikes parked outside for future reference.



I was there a bit later, but had sneakily parked my bike in the porch anyway


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2021)

Here's my proper BIFO a church photo, at Milverton today. A fantastic collection of Tudor bench ends inside.


----------



## Shack (8 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Here's my proper BIFO a church photo, at Milverton today. A fantastic collection of Tudor bench ends inside.
> 
> View attachment 612608
> 
> ...


Great, have you seen the ends up on the quantocks, might be croscombe way (I might need to check, it's been a good old time since I've stopped off) looks like you have been out for a good spin today, great weather for it.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2021)

Shack said:


> Great, have you seen the ends up on the quantocks, might be croscombe way (I might need to check, it's been a good old time since I've stopped off) looks like you have been out for a good spin today, great weather for it.


75 pleasant miles today. Yes Quantocks are lovely, but makes a 100-miler from home, so not one to do after lunch.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Oct 2021)

Shack said:


> Great, have you seen the ends up on the quantocks, might be croscombe way (I might need to check, it's been a good old time since I've stopped off) looks like you have been out for a good spin today, great weather for it.



BTW, here's a list for Somerset - the same chap has done one for Devon too.

https://benchends.wordpress.com/2017/01/17/somerset/


----------



## Shack (9 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> BTW, here's a list for Somerset - the same chap has done one for Devon too.
> 
> https://benchends.wordpress.com/2017/01/17/somerset/


Wow that is a cracking little site, I had given these bench ends just a scant glance and appreciation, they appear a real treasure trove and insight into both local and occasionally regional history. Thanks for sharing, I will look a new when the opportunity presents itself, churches offer pretty easy access for an Often ancient building, the NT tend to less keen of veer off their dedicated walk ways, and the private great houses are positively sniffy.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Oct 2021)

Shack said:


> Wow that is a cracking little site, I had given these bench ends just a scant glance and appreciation, they appear a real treasure trove and insight into both local and occasionally regional history. Thanks for sharing, I will look a new when the opportunity presents itself, churches offer pretty easy access for an Often ancient building, the NT tend to less keen of veer off their dedicated walk ways, and the private great houses are positively sniffy.



I think my two favourite Devon ones are Sandford and East Budleigh - some really surreal imagery. My favourite individual one is at Bickleigh (the one near Tiverton), where there's what I think is a self portrait of the woodcarver, perfectly preserved.

There's a really good book by Todd Gray on Devon's bench ends... puts them in historical context.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> I think my two favourite Devon ones are Sandford and East Budleigh - some really surreal imagery. My favourite individual one is at Bickleigh (the one near Tiverton), where there's what I think is a self portrait of the woodcarver, perfectly preserved.
> 
> There's a really good book by Todd Gray on Devon's bench ends... puts them in historical context.
> 
> View attachment 612652


what on earth is that in the panel to the chap's right?
Better not say what it puts me in mind of.


----------



## Shack (9 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> I think my two favourite Devon ones are Sandford and East Budleigh - some really surreal imagery. My favourite individual one is at Bickleigh (the one near Tiverton), where there's what I think is a self portrait of the woodcarver, perfectly preserved.
> 
> There's a really good book by Todd Gray on Devon's bench ends... puts them in historical context.
> 
> View attachment 612652


I'll have to find them all out (including the book) more reasons for the wife to laugh at me, good job it's water off a ducks back.


----------



## geocycle (9 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> what on earth is that in the panel to the chap's right?
> Better not say what it puts me in mind of.



I’m thinking of the Inquisition….


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2021)

In Sandwich today.


----------



## Willd (9 Oct 2021)

St Peter & St Paul Hannigton


----------



## Willd (9 Oct 2021)

All Saints' Lamport


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> what on earth is that in the panel to the chap's right?
> Better not say what it puts me in mind of.



Whatever it of, there are lots more of them at Bickleigh... it's the standard 'filler', which makes the self portrait even more eye catching.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Oct 2021)

All Saints, Rotherham:




And from the impressively large, only a couple of hundred metres away is the much more petite, but no less historically significant Chapel of Our Lady on Rotherham Bridge:


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)

Not 100% sure what this one is called.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (12 Oct 2021)

Cycled The 4 Abbeys route in the Scottish Borders yesterday. Only took photos of 3 of them


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Oct 2021)

Saltaire United Reformed Church, built as Saltaire Congregational Church, Saltaire.
Grade 1 listed in the Saltaire World Heritage Site.


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2021)

St Michael's, Weston under Wetherley


----------



## craigwend (16 Oct 2021)

An 'old one' outside Byland Abbey


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2021)

Baginton this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Oct 2021)

craigwend said:


> An 'old one' outside Byland Abbey
> View attachment 613860


I hope the builders will be coming back to finish it after covid...


----------



## Willd (23 Oct 2021)

St James Church, Old Milverton


----------



## Willd (23 Oct 2021)

The Church of Saint Mary the Virgin, Haseley


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

Willd said:


> The Church of Saint Mary the Virgin, Haseley
> 
> View attachment 614782



Thats a lovely old church, 13 century but could be older, I haven't been that way for ages, I used to use the cafe at Hatton Locks a lot, there used to be a group of us meet there on a Thursday.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Oct 2021)

All Saints, Rickling


----------



## gtmet (23 Oct 2021)

Saint Andrew, Backwell.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2021)

Wappenbury on my ride this morning, The Church of St John The Baptist


----------



## gtmet (25 Oct 2021)

It rained last Monday too, and rather more.
Saint Michael the Archangel, Flax Bourton.






A very cramped site, God's Acre being about the measure of it.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2021)

Two from today - firstly is St George's in Shimpling




Secondly is All Saints in Thorpe Abbotts




And a little bonus of what appears to be a church or chapel converted to a private residence (they have kept the bell in the small tower) in Braiseworth


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Oct 2021)

Willd said:


> St Michael's, Weston under Wetherley


That is the first church I cycled to when I migrated to Britain. I pedalled my £25 Raleigh sit up and beg to Wappenbury to look at the fort after that.


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Thorpe Abbotts


Are you trying to collect all the round towers by bike?


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Are you trying to collect all the round towers by bike?


No - they are just an oddity* of the area I've picked up on and make a target as part of route planning. There's plenty of others to the north I've not seen yet. 

* One of many in Norfolk!


----------



## Willd (31 Oct 2021)

All Saints' at Lilbourne. Grade 1 listed, Chancel from the late Saxon period, although a bit hidden by a larger Conker tree


----------



## cwskas (1 Nov 2021)

I almost took a picture of my bike out front of a small, rural Lutheran church yesterday. But we have very few 'older churches' in Texas. And this one just wasn't up to the standard you others set.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> I almost took a picture of my bike out front of a small, rural Lutheran church yesterday. But we have very few 'older churches' in Texas. And this one just wasn't up to the standard you others set.


Not at all. Variety is part of the enjoyment of thumbing through this thread, at least for me 👍


----------



## All uphill (1 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> No - they are just an oddity* of the area I've picked up on and make a target as part of route planning. There's plenty of others to the north I've not seen yet.
> 
> * One of many in Norfolk!


No good local stone to construct corners, I was told.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> And this one just wasn't up to the standard you others set


You don't want to worry about that. Set a Texan standard!


----------



## All uphill (2 Nov 2021)

At first sight just an average Victorian church, then I got chatting to the steeplejacks replacing the shingles. What a job!
Rockwell Green in Somerset.






Then I noticed the two watertowers lurking behind the church.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> I almost took a picture of my bike out front of a small, rural Lutheran church yesterday. But we have very few 'older churches' in Texas. And this one just wasn't up to the standard you others set.


Go for it-they are all interesting in their way - tell a tale.


----------



## All uphill (2 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> I almost took a picture of my bike out front of a small, rural Lutheran church yesterday. But we have very few 'older churches' in Texas. And this one just wasn't up to the standard you others set.


To you it may not be special, to those of us in the UK it's probably exotic!


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2021)

St Mary, Priors Hardwick


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2021)

St Peter, Wormleighton


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2021)

St Mary's church in Carlton


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Nov 2021)

Shrewsbury cemetery chapel, Longden Rd. I'm assuming the rather attractive open ended building with the myriad of Gothic windows is for dropping off the deceased in the dry, rather than being a cycle shed.


----------



## Willd (14 Nov 2021)

Ruins of St Nicholas at Knaptoft, possibly destroyed by Parliamentarian forces after the battle of Naseby


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

Ecton Church, on today's walk and ride..


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Nov 2021)

Bovey Tracey today... a corker of a church. If you ever go to Haytor, visit this church too... it's fabulous inside.


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2021)

All Saints' Church, Braunston


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

MBIFO the Methodist Chapel in Great Billing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2021)

Willd said:


> St Peter, Wormleighton
> 
> View attachment 616694


Lovely church!
Re-post of another C12 church visited in April this year ... St Edith Shocklach.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2021)

On the same theme, possibly a C11 church St Rhychwyn’s, and a right beggar to find in Snowdonia!


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Nov 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> On the same theme, possibly a C11 church St Rhychwyn’s, and a right beggar to find in Snowdonia!
> View attachment 619160
> View attachment 619161



Ooh, I do like that, even if I can't see you bike in front of it!


----------



## cwskas (25 Nov 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> another C12 church


Would one (or more) of you mind enlightening a foreigner to the classification system? Does C12 mean 12th century or ????

Thanks,

Willie


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> Would one (or more) of you mind enlightening a foreigner to the classification system? Does C12 mean 12th century or ????
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Willie


yep, 12th century, as in the 1100s.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> Would one (or more) of you mind enlightening a foreigner to the classification system? Does C12 mean 12th century or ????
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Willie


... as @Blue Hills has said. I think Historic England tend to use the 'C*number* system.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2021)

The C12 church theme shows no sign of abating, I have dug another one out of this years archives, St Seiriol's Anglesey. The wall on the left is the C13 Penmon Priory.


----------



## cwskas (25 Nov 2021)

Thank you @Blue Hills & @Grant Fondo. It seemed obvious to me, but I wanted clarification. What seems obvious to me is not always correct, as my family sometimes remind me!


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> Thank you @Blue Hills & @Grant Fondo. It seemed obvious to me, but I wanted clarification. What seems obvious to me is not always correct, as my family sometimes remind me!


We always do our best to keep our overseas cousins well informed


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> Thank you @Blue Hills & @Grant Fondo. It seemed obvious to me, but I wanted clarification. What seems obvious to me is not always correct, as my family sometimes remind me!


very wise - no such thing as a daft question - the Italians use a different popular system of expressing centuries which can confuse foreigners. (mind you, a fair few Italians have a somewhat wonky take on history in my book)


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> We always do our best to keep our overseas cousins well informed


there's actually a fair few from the states on here I think - let's just hope it doesn't become a clique


----------



## cwskas (25 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> there's actually a fair few from the states on here I think - let's just hope it doesn't become a clique


I am jealous of the quantity, variety and quality of cycling support you have across the pond. I am making notes, should I get the opportunity to take advantage of some of them one day.

Willie


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Nov 2021)

Saint Saviours, Stydd, near Ribchester.
Grade 1 listed.

Inside:






Possibly marks the burial place under the floor of Saint Margaret Clitherow. Martyred by being crushed to death under her own door apparently.






Empty coffin.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Saviour's_Church,_Stydd


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2021)

cwskas said:


> I am jealous of the quantity, variety and quality of cycling support you have across the pond. I am making notes, should I get the opportunity to take advantage of some of them one day.
> 
> Willie


Its really nice of you to say that. The diversity is the key, The crazy range of stuff you can see in the UK on a days ride, neolithic, Roman, medieval etc. Its like a bleedin history lesson on two wheels


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2021)

MBIFO a wet, windy and chilly Isham church on tonight's ride from work..


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 619538
> 
> 
> MBIFO a wet, windy and chilly Isham church on tonight's ride from work..


I bet it was! Anyone out this weekend needs a medal


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2021)

MBIFO St. Giles Church, Hamtun, on today's ride.


----------



## Shack (3 Dec 2021)

A couple from today, Zeals and Witham Friary, some really interesting towers and rounded ends and arched buttresses (and externally wired bells)


----------



## Shack (9 Dec 2021)

St Mary's church Willand, Devon. The grey ones from today, but the sunny one was the build up to rememberence Sunday


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

Nacht in front of the Church of St Eata, Atcham


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Dec 2021)

Fabulous doorway.


----------



## Shack (12 Dec 2021)

Clyst Hydon Parish Church, Devon.
Couldn't actually find the name/ Saint it's dedicated to, but fabulous turret and sundial time was spot on (anyone know how they account for daylight saving)


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Dec 2021)

Shack said:


> and sundial time was spot on (anyone know how they account for daylight saving)


is that a light under the sundial?


----------



## FrothNinja (12 Dec 2021)

Shack said:


> Couldn't actually find the name


St Andrew


----------



## Shack (12 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> is that a light under the sundial?


Yes it is.


----------



## FrothNinja (12 Dec 2021)

Shack said:


> Yes it is.


So you can tell the time at night 😉


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> So you can tell the time at night 😉


My thinking exactly


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Nacht in front of the Church of St Eata, Atcham
> View attachment 621544


As @Oldhippy said, lovely. Rare to see columns like that in a Norman doorway.. usually a rustic zig zag stonework affair, so assume this is right on the cusp of early english gothic?


----------



## Willd (12 Dec 2021)

St Laurence's at Church End


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

MBIFO St John the Baptist Church in Kingsthorpe, Hamtun, on today's ride.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2021)

St Micheals Church Western Under Weatherley this morning.


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> St Micheals Church Western Under Weatherley this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 622423


First church I photographed a bike in front of in the UK - pre digital days


----------



## Willd (18 Dec 2021)

St Peter's Bourton on Dunsmore  arrgh cropped the top of it off


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2021)

MBIFO Gt Harrowden Church on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

MBIFO St. John the Baptist Church ruins on today's ride. ❄


----------



## All uphill (23 Dec 2021)

St Michael's in Creech St Michael near Taunton today.

I've cycled past this church dozens of times but this was the first time I have stopped.

As with so many churches the Victorians removed most traces of the buildings past, but did leave a lovely 15c door.


----------



## Shack (26 Dec 2021)

A couple from this morning, before the sun eventually came out. Sampford Peverell Methodist church and The church of Our Lady in Upton Pyne nr Exeter


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> We always do our best to keep our overseas cousins well informed



I just started getting confused when elsewhere they started referring to a certain virus as "C19" 😆


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Dec 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> C19


= 19th Century in my job 😉


----------



## mpemburn (27 Dec 2021)

My bike is my church.


----------



## Willd (29 Dec 2021)

St Mary, Bitteswell


----------



## Shack (30 Dec 2021)

Hemyock Baptist Church on a soggy detour up the Culm valley, Devon


----------



## Willd (31 Dec 2021)

A rather dark Balsall Common Methodist Church


----------



## Willd (2 Jan 2022)

St Leonard's at Birdingbury


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2022)

The colour changing Parish Church of Saint Mary the Virgin, Burton Latimer, on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 624751
> 
> View attachment 624752
> 
> ...


is the lighting meant to signify/celebrate anything?
Looks pretty Hammer Horror to me.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> is the lighting meant to signify/celebrate anything?
> Looks pretty Hammer Horror to me.



I think it's supposed to be festive, not Vincent Price!! 😂


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Jan 2022)

From my ride to the Ivinghoe windmill for the forum I started a while ago and haven’t done much with


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a really tiny church between Meppershall and Stondon, Beds. So tiny it could feature in a Guns n Roses music video.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> View attachment 625252
> 
> MBIFO a really tiny church between Meppershall and Stondon, Beds. So tiny it could feature in a Guns n Roses music video.


'In the cold November rain ...... '


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> 'In the cold November rain ...... '


Indeed, they're certainly comparably sized houses of worship.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jan 2022)

Saint Andrews Gargrave.
Grade 2 listed.
Fine stained glass which it's well worth checking out - though one window was apparently smashed a few years ago by kids playing football inside the church.
A bunch of women of a certain age were in a somewhat lazy looking knitting circle when i wandered in (mostly nattering I think) and offered me a cup of tea but I made my excuses and declined - never know where that might lead.





close-up of plaque near bike - had vaguely heard of him. Interesting life - has been described as the only professional gambler to have become chancellor of the exchequer.






Sign in inner porch where I plonked my bike - not sure what the "pure heart" in 1 is about. 3 - I'll trust to science and the vaccine.

A fine church, visit recommended.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Indeed, they're certainly comparably sized houses of worship.
> 
> View attachment 625256


And he's a local (ish) lad being from Stoke


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jan 2022)

From my loop north of Milton Keynes, St Mary in Stoke Bruerne, set up a small lane at the highest point of the village


----------



## Shack (9 Jan 2022)

One from a little spin over to Ottery St Mary's this morning.
Absolute monster of a parish Church, will have to pop in when its open.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jan 2022)

Shack said:


> One from a little spin over to Ottery St Mary's this morning.
> Absolute monster of a parish Church, will have to pop in when its open.


Lovely! 1260, Grade I, pics of the interior..


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jan 2022)

Shack said:


> One from a little spin over to Ottery St Mary's this morning.
> Absolute monster of a parish Church, will have to pop in when its open.


Shut on a Sunday?
Business for the old franchise really is on a slump.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2022)

MBIFO St Andrews Church, Gt Billing.


----------



## Shack (14 Jan 2022)

Three from this afternoon (all in East Devon) Otterton Parish church of St Micheal and All Angels, Salem Chapel (sadly indef















initely closed) and East Budleigh parish church of All Saints.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

Apparently this stained glass window predates Canterbury Cathedral just a few miles away.


----------



## Shack (16 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> Shut on a Sunday?
> Business for the old franchise really is on a slump.


Too early for the service, and I needed to head back to visit my parish one with the family.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2022)

The remains of what must have been a stunning building once.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> The remains of what must have been a stunning building once.
> View attachment 626825



Any idea what the building was?


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Any idea what the building was?


looks like Reculver to me, though I don'tremember it beng that skewed.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> looks like Reculver to me, though I don'tremember it beng that skewed.



Thank you, sounds like an interesting site, its a shame its gradually being lost to the sea.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2022)

It is Reculver, built around 1400 I believe and on the outskirts of a huge Roman fort.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It is Reculver, built around 1400 I believe and on the outskirts of a huge Roman fort.


Bit older I think, towers are Norman from 1100's.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2022)

Quite likely.


----------



## Willd (16 Jan 2022)

St Peter & St Paul, Moulton


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2022)

A couple from today's outing - both of which are named after St. Mary. Firstly a little church in Coney Weston




Secondly, one from Wortham I've pictured before, but with an additional view


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> The remains of what must have been a stunning building once.
> View attachment 626825


The towers were preserved as necessary navigation aids (on orders of the Admiralty I think)


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jan 2022)

MBIFO St Michael and All Angels, Cornholme


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Jan 2022)

Another St Mary's, this one in Catcliffe


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jan 2022)

St Dunawds, Bangor-on-Dee last summer. Mostly 1720's with a few older bits from the 1300's.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jan 2022)

This is actually a different church to the one above, a few miles up the road, same architect, built in 1730's, St Deiniols


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2022)

Venn Ottery today... the tower dates from 1096, apparently:


----------



## All uphill (23 Jan 2022)

West Monkton Church today.


----------



## pjd57 (23 Jan 2022)

Oops sorry, wrong place


----------



## Willd (23 Jan 2022)

St Peter & St Clare, Fenny Compton


----------



## Willd (23 Jan 2022)

St Peter's, Radway


----------



## Willd (23 Jan 2022)

St James, Southam, well a bit of it anyway


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jan 2022)

Church of the Holy Trinity, Rathmell


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2022)

St Peter's Grandborough


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2022)

St Esprit, Marton


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2022)

St Lawrence's at Napton on the Hill


----------



## Shack (30 Jan 2022)

Sadly looks like a retired Methodist chapel, out on the Rackenford road about 5 miles from Tiverton, Devon (a mile or so past Calverleigh)


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Jan 2022)

MIBFO a very retired St. Mary's RC Church, Chapel Lane, Old Langho. A new church was built about 1960 on York Lane, in nearby not so old Langho.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 629342
> View attachment 629343


Thats odd, have they blocked up most of the windows? Looks v old?


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2022)

Twelfth Century I believe. Still looking very much in use though.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)

An old Abbey not a church.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)

On the way to Faversham.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


>


Ah, the one with the external bell?


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Feb 2022)

St Luke's, Milber


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Feb 2022)

The Church of St Leonard, Chelsham & Farleigh. Grade II listed, originally 13C , restored in 19C. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1377636?section=official-listing


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Feb 2022)

2nd lovely church today, complete with a beautiful & hospitable cat (as usher into the grounds).
The Church of St Mary, Farleigh. Grade 1 listed, dated to around 1100. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1377637?section=official-listing


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the retired nominate chapel (the 1862 Methodist Free Church) on Chapel St in Grindleton (which is a fine and amusing name, fit to induce a grin)


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Feb 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> MBIFO the retired nominate chapel (the 1862 Methodist Free Church) on Chapel St in Grindleton (which is a fine and amusing name, fit to induce a grin)
> View attachment 630354


hotbed of religious variety* that area.
Grindletonians.
Undercover catholics
Quakers - founding vision.

I took a pic of a problematical place in those parts quite a while ago amidst the plague - and took one of their very dodgy leaflets - must get around to posting if can dig out and snap the leaflet - if you don't get there before me.

* and then there's the Oranges are Not the Only Fruit folk over accy way.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Feb 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> Oranges are Not the Only Fruit


That made a really good TV series.
Ashton - Under - Lyne (aka New Jerusalem) had some very entertaining religious loonies in the past too - also turned into a TV series - Mr Wroe's Virgins (BBC 1993)
Brierfield was known around Pendle as the Holy City due to the number of places of worship


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2022)

First one of the day: Lympstone


----------



## cwskas (12 Feb 2022)

I reported my last few rides on another thread, but have been looking for the opportunity to get a few pictures of this little church. It is on a pretty rough road and since it was near where my buddy & I finished today, I decided to continue and get a few photos.















Willie


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Feb 2022)

The Church of St Peter and St Paul at Chaldon. Originally 11th century, Grade 1 listed. The approach has an ironwork sculpture and an information board on local history & nature. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1029813?section=official-listing


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Feb 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> The Church of St Peter and St Paul at Chaldon. Originally 11th century, Grade 1 listed. The approach has an ironwork sculpture and an information board on local history & nature. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1029813?section=official-listing
> View attachment 630687
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you go in?
There's something remarkable/downright spooky-creepy inside.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Feb 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> Didn't you go in?
> There's something remarkable/downright spooky-creepy inside.


Oh yes, had a Google. What a beautiful interior.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Oh yes, had a Google. What a beautiful interior.


I discovered the inside by chance once when riding the bike - on a bike easy to stop for anything of course.

I sometimes think I have a sort of sixth sense vibe detector or something - I had ridden past it lots of times and had the vague feeling that there was something particular about it.

not sure I'd use the word beautiful to be honest - definitely striking though - gives you a real insight into the minds of earlier folk and the way the church terrorised them/kept them in line.

for anyone interested in seeing it, you can also get to it by London Transport if you are prepared for a bit of a walk - and Farthing Down is wonderful in itself.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Feb 2022)

Second one of the day: Woodbury... a mightily impressive tower!


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2022)

It was a three church day, and here's the last: Clyst St George. Apart from the tower, it was pretty much destroyed by an erratic incendiary bomb in August 1940, but was rebuilt and reopened in 1952.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the temple (Protestant church) in Luc-en-Diois


----------



## cwskas (21 Feb 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO the temple (Protestant church) in Luc-en-Diois



Very interesting and old looking church. Anyone have more information on this one?

Willie


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2022)

MBIFO both the catholic _église_ and the Protestant _temple_ which is hiding right behind it, at St Julien-en-Quint


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2022)

cwskas said:


> Very interesting and old looking church. Anyone have more information on this one?
> 
> Willie



I doubt if there's anything online. It's just 'another temple' in the area - there are lots. The only more famous one nearby that has got stuff is at Pontaix. https://www.diois-tourisme.com/noesit/!/fiche/temple-de-pontaix-143863/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Feb 2022)

The Church of St Agatha in Woldingham. More information here: https://www.achurchnearyou.com/church/580/page/673/view/


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Feb 2022)

The temple at Beaurières. Sadly, nearly all the churches around here stay locked. I happened to be able to sneak into the one at Lesches-en-Diois, as someone was doing carpentry inside.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the Parish Church if All Saints, Hamtun. Classical Anglican Church built in 1675


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 632527
> 
> MBIFO the Parish Church if All Saints, Hamtun. Classical Anglican Church built in 1675


Reminiscent of the Wren churches of that period and very original


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Reminiscent of the Wren churches of that period and very original


All Saints church for more info. It's in the centre of town, with the War Memorial to the rear.


----------



## Shack (25 Feb 2022)

A couple from this afternoon, firstly St Mary's Parish Church in Upottery, then St Michaels and all Angels Parish Church, Awliscombe (about 5 miles North, and then 3 miles West of Honiton, Devon.


----------



## Ian H (25 Feb 2022)

Shack said:


> View attachment 632709
> 
> View attachment 632710
> 
> ...


The Awliscombe church is notable for its sloping floor, and rather fine rood screen.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2022)

A couple from today's outing. The first is St. Nicholas in Stanningfield





The second is the slightly grander church of St. Peter & St. Paul in Lavenham


----------



## Shack (27 Feb 2022)

Will the Chapel at Blundells School, Tiverton count?


----------



## gtmet (27 Feb 2022)

... in front of Saint Mary the Virgin, Yatton.


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

St James the Less (not sure what of ) at Sulgrave


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

St Mary's, Everdon


----------



## cwskas (3 Mar 2022)

Not a very pretty church, but it was probably at the highest point of my ride yesterday and I actually remembered to get my trike in the picture 'in front of a church'!


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Mar 2022)

cwskas said:


> Not a very pretty church, but it was probably at the highest point of my ride yesterday and I actually remembered to get my trike in the picture 'in front of a church'!


What's with the Life? - looks like an afterthought.


----------



## cwskas (4 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> What's with the Life? - looks like an afterthought.


I agree. I don't know anymore about the church, but I did meet a young man who drove up the driveway as I was starting to leave. He said his dad was the pastor.


----------



## Shack (4 Mar 2022)

A few from today, my escape over the border to sunny Cornwall.
St Genny parish church, above Crackington Haven including stunning sea views








Eden Methodist (bit in the middle of nowhere, nearish Trengune)


Canworthy Water Methodist chapel.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2022)

Silsoe church earlier today.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

MBIFO Saint Anne's Orthodox Christian Church
Archdiocese of Churches of Russian Tradition in Western Europe, Patriarchate of Moscow

www.saintannesnorthampton.org.uk


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

MBIFO Hamtun cathedral. Yes, we do have one even though it's not a city!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

St Michael's church


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

It says church


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Presbyterian church


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It says church
> 
> View attachment 634622


wish I could read what it says on that bit of cardboard at the bottom of the cross.
Some sort of disclaimer?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> wish I could read what it says on that bit of cardboard at the bottom of the cross.
> Some sort of disclaimer?


No disclaimer just all are welcome


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Mar 2022)

Holy Trinity, Lambley:



It'll be hard to get a photo when the spring and summer come along.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Mar 2022)

Pass it a lot but this was the first time I paused - St Anne's, Fence


----------



## Shack (12 Mar 2022)

A couple from this morning, both in the Exe Valley between Exeter and Tiverton.










I normally swing east and head along the bottom of the Killerton Estate (Now National Trust) but the road is often subject to flooding after prolonged wet weather (had an awful lot of that these last few weeks) so having chatted with a couple of runners wading through, and hearing it was knee high in places I doubled back and extended my outing going past Poltimore.
My BB is safe and creak free for another day.


----------



## Willd (12 Mar 2022)

A big one today, St Mary at Leamington Spa


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

St Mary's church in Great Brington.
Sorry about the dark pictures


----------



## All uphill (13 Mar 2022)

Groningen today. Big old church.
I forgot to get my bike in shot




And here's my Dutch bike (and a cat)





A Gazelle Tour de France. Not sure this was really ridden in the TdF.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Mar 2022)

A nice bit of sunshine as I passed through Woodbury, managing to avoid the heavy showers...


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> A big one today, St Mary at Leamington Spa
> 
> View attachment 635045
> 
> View attachment 635046


Often thought the church makes a good match with the hall on Binswood Ave


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Mar 2022)

MBIFO St Marys, Newchurch In Pendle


----------



## gtmet (16 Mar 2022)

Saint Andrew, Cromhall.


----------



## gtmet (16 Mar 2022)

Saint Mary the Virgin, Thornbury.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Mar 2022)

Two today:
St Katherine's, Teversal


and All Saint's, Heath


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Mar 2022)

Clyst Honiton church really glows in evening light...


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2022)

The Exeter-Cathedral-in-miniature that is Ottery St Mary Church.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Mar 2022)

St Peter's, Clayworth:




and All Saint's, Misterton


----------



## All uphill (23 Mar 2022)

MBIFO St Mary's Church in Bishop's Lydeard, Somerset today. Lovely cup of coffee from the Daisy Cafe too.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

The wonderful and cute Church of St Cuthbert, Clifton, Cumbs


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Mar 2022)

Heavitree Church in Exeter. Ironically, it's not built of Heavitree Breccia.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

St Mary's Mappleton


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

Holy Trinity, Clifton (nr Ashbourne)


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

Church of St John the Baptist, Cotton


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

Couldn't get the whole St Andrews church in Barnwell cleanly in one shot due to tree's .


----------



## geocycle (27 Mar 2022)

I think this is about the most methodist Methodist chapel anywhere. Just fabulously functional with no need for adornment.


----------



## gtmet (27 Mar 2022)

Saint John, Elberton.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2022)

All uphill said:


> MBIFO St Mary's Church in Bishop's Lydeard, Somerset today. Lovely cup of coffee from the Daisy Cafe too.
> 
> View attachment 636595



Both church and café are splendid!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

Emmendingen Lutheran church. Not the best image but I was technically on a "utility ride". 

It's tough being car free...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2022)

Can I be cheeky with MBichonIFO St Andrews Church, Great Billing?


----------



## Shack (3 Apr 2022)

Clyst St Lawrence Parish Church (Devon)





a glorious morning after a frosty start


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Apr 2022)

Beautiful church on NCN 1 today.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Apr 2022)

Shack said:


> Clyst St Lawrence Parish Church (Devon)
> View attachment 638387
> 
> 
> a glorious morning after a frosty start


And no grockles about. Noice.


----------



## gtmet (3 Apr 2022)

Saint James the Greater, Tytherington.






Early English (1300) aisle pillar raised and reused in C18 rebuilding.


----------



## Shack (4 Apr 2022)

Three from today
St Mary's, upleadon. A mix of Saxon then Tudor brick and oak tower.




Parish church at Hartbury with it's world famous carved bee shelter







Then finally Gloucester Cathedral


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2022)

Shack said:


> Three from today
> St Mary's, upleadon. A mix of Saxon then Tudor brick and oak tower.
> View attachment 638631
> 
> ...


Wow! Some top notch architecture on that ride. The Cathedral cloisters are beautiful, visited a few years back. St Marys tower is also a real rarity.


----------



## gtmet (8 Apr 2022)

Continuing the spring sunshine retrospective, Saint Mary the Virgin, Burton.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Apr 2022)

Parish Kirk, Gretna - sun shining on the righteous


----------



## lazybloke (10 Apr 2022)

Wisley Church yesterday. No story to the photo, just a spontaneous stop for a snap. 850 years old according to Wikipedia, and apart from a nearby sewage works and the RHS garden, the village doesn't seem to have expanded in that time!


----------



## gtmet (10 Apr 2022)

... & also from March, Saint Thomas à Becket, Pucklechurch.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2022)

The first of Monday's churches - All Saints in Hitcham


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2022)

The next church from Monday's outing is St. John the Baptist on Onehouse


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2022)

The last two from Monday's outing - separated by less than a mile and with links provided for more info
Firstly the church of King Charles the Martyr in Shelland (I don't think the Portaloo on the left is an original feature)




And lastly is St. Augustines in Harleston


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Apr 2022)

St Oswald's, Thornton in Lonsdale


----------



## gtmet (14 Apr 2022)

Saint Andrew, Chew Stoke.






In the nave, 156 angels.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2022)

St Lauds church In Sherrington earlier today.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Apr 2022)

gtmet said:


> Saint Andrew, Chew Stoke.
> 
> View attachment 640051
> 
> ...



I rang the bells there many many years ago (arghhh, about 42!!!), but have never been inside the main part of the church - fascinating, thanks!


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Apr 2022)

I parked up the bike while I went for a stroll up a mountain. That's Die Cathedral behind.


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

Methodist Chapel at Lutterworth


----------



## gtmet (18 Apr 2022)

Saint Michael the Archangel, Dundry.


----------



## Shack (18 Apr 2022)

A couple from before the rain, this morning. Whimple and Payhembury, Devon


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Apr 2022)

St Bartholomew's, Sealand.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2022)

The chapel at Archiane - even better, it was open!


----------



## harlechjoe (18 Apr 2022)

This photo may bring music or Sunbeams to your ears


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Apr 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2022)

Shack said:


> A couple from before the rain, this morning. Whimple and Payhembury, Devon
> View attachment 640683
> 
> View attachment 640684




Did you go in Payhembury? A bit of stunner!!


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Apr 2022)

The 'temple' (Protestant church) in la Motte-Chalancon.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2022)

Moulton Church ⛪


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2022)

An unusual church (St Fursey's) at Stalham, Norfolk


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2022)

St Michael's, near Hinkling Broad. A (sad) sign of the times that they have to have a notice advising the roof has no lead on it!


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2022)

All Saints in Crowfield


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2022)

St Michael's and All Angels, Barton Turf, Norfolk

St Michael is popular in these parts, the second church dedicated to him in as many days.

Our rest stop, whilst waiting for The White Horse Inn to open, for lunch


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

All saints church in Dingley










And St Mary's church in Brampton Ash


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2022)

St Catherine's, Ludham, Norfolk






Bikes only just visible






According to "the blurb", this church, or, at least, the West Tower, dates from 14th Century, ie before Henry VIII, so, I suspect this small niche in the wall of the tower would have once held a statue.


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

St Denys, Cold Ashby, it doesn't really lean, just my rubbish photo


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Apr 2022)

St Benedicts, Horning, Norfolk.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2022)

MBIFO Littleham church today:


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2022)

St. Johns ruins Chester. This would have been quite imposing had it survived. Begun in 1075.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Apr 2022)

Didn't see a name board, but, St Mary's, Walsham-le-Willows, Suffolk, to the best of my knowledge


----------



## iandg (27 Apr 2022)

Genesis @ Dalswinton, Dumfries and Galloway

http://www.dalswintonestate.co.uk/content.php?name=church


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 642098
> 
> 
> View attachment 642099
> ...



Correct - it is St. Mary's in Walsham-le-Willows




(from 2020)


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Apr 2022)

iandg said:


> Genesis @ Dalswinton, Dumfries and Galloway
> View attachment 642103


🤔 Maybe we could start a “ Tin Church “ challenge sub thread .


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Apr 2022)

iandg said:


> Genesis @ Dalswinton, Dumfries and Galloway
> 
> http://www.dalswintonestate.co.uk/content.php?name=church
> 
> View attachment 642103



The Tin Tabernacle - outside it with my bike a month ago


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 642098
> 
> 
> View attachment 642099
> ...



Nice diapered flint work on the porch


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2022)

My Falcon is there somewhere, if you look hard in the gloom...


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> My Falcon is there somewhere, if you look hard in the gloom...
> 
> View attachment 642397



If you are an architecure nerd like me, that's right up there 
https://stepneyrobarts.blogspot.com/2021/08/pevsner-exeter-cathedral.html?m=1


----------



## All uphill (30 Apr 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> 🤔 Maybe we could start a “ Tin Church “ challenge sub thread .


Here's my contribution to the Tin Church challenge.
Just outside Wiveliscombe in 2020.


----------



## CharlesF (30 Apr 2022)

Boy, that’s a scholarly read. Very interesting even if some went right over my head!


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Apr 2022)

Yet another St Mary's, this one in Rickinghall, Suffolk.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Apr 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> If you are an architecure nerd like me, that's right up there
> https://stepneyrobarts.blogspot.com/2021/08/pevsner-exeter-cathedral.html?m=1




That's a good write-up, thanks. If you don't know it, Nicholas Orme's book on Exeter Cathedral is good too.

And yes, it's a most magnificent building. I feel very honoured to do a lot of musical work in there, and to make the space reverberate with the sound of my trumpet.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Apr 2022)

Cockernhoe Hertfordshire, near Luton. For @iandg a Surly in front of a “Tin” church .


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2022)

St James the Great at Claydon


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2022)

St Mary's church in Keysoe


----------



## iandg (30 Apr 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 642473
> 
> Cockernhoe Hertfordshire, near Luton. For @iandg a Surly in front of a “Tin” church .



Steel is real


----------



## Shack (30 Apr 2022)

Yesterday in sunny sampford perverell, Devon.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 May 2022)

St Margarets, Wattisfield, Suffolk


----------



## All uphill (3 May 2022)

Clatworthy in Somerset today.

There's no easy way to get to this village on a bike!


----------



## Juan Kog (4 May 2022)

Ok I admit slightly off topic. The Guide centre Gaddesden Row , near Hemel Hempstead.
It was originally built as a “Tin Church “ . Honestly.


----------



## FrothNinja (4 May 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 643160
> 
> Ok I admit slightly off topic. The Guide centre Gaddesden Row , near Hemel Hempstead.
> It was originally built as a “Tin Church “ . Honestly.



'Tis a fine building


----------



## briantrumpet (7 May 2022)

Well, it's kind of 'in' Slapton Church too.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 May 2022)

St Christopher's, Pott Shrigley
(_I needed all this patron saint's help for the climb past it and onwards onto the moor!_)






​I do like a village name that sounds like a verb


----------



## FrothNinja (7 May 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> St Christopher's, Pott Shrigley
> (_I needed all this patron saint's help for the climb past it and onwards onto the moor!_)
> 
> 
> ...



One of my motorbikes used to belong to a chap called Shrigley


----------



## briantrumpet (9 May 2022)

Not my normal kind of church. This is as Pathfinder Village, which is a residential static caravan park, so it's only fitting that the church is an adapted caravan.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 May 2022)

The little ermita almost at the top of the Puerto de Vegare 1560m.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> The little ermita almost at the top of the Puerto de Vegare* 1560m.*


People are serious about what they believe over there, aren't they? Imagine climbing that every Sunday...


----------



## Sallar55 (10 May 2022)

Is on a Compostela route, probably a stopover if weather goes downhill. You could say that they were the original refugios or mountain huts.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 May 2022)

Another image, it has the last mountain stream so good clean water.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Another image, it has the last mountain stream so good clean water.
> 
> View attachment 644107



In the second pic I notice it seems to have loopholes, so it may have been shelter from banditry as well.


----------



## gtmet (10 May 2022)

Christ Church, Redhill.
C19, Early English style.


----------



## All uphill (10 May 2022)

gtmet said:


> Christ Church, Redhill.
> C19, Early English style.
> 
> View attachment 644140
> ...



What a coincidence!

I was there earlier this evening for the first time and was interested in the French Priest's headstone!


----------



## gtmet (10 May 2022)

All uphill said:


> What a coincidence!
> 
> I was there earlier this evening for the first time and was interested in the French Priest's headstone!



Yesterday was also my first visit, after passing for years. You have just reminded me to look him up and check that the 'French', is his surname.


----------



## All uphill (10 May 2022)

gtmet said:


> Yesterday was also my first visit, after passing for years. You have just reminded me to look him up and check that the 'French', is his surname.



Your assumption was correct and mine was not


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2022)

Willand, today:


----------



## Sallar55 (12 May 2022)

Church in Oseja de Sajambre up above the gorge


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Church in Oseja de Sajambre up above the gorge
> 
> View attachment 644338



Hope the legs are ok! Cycle-camped up there years back, some tough climbs. Stunning area though


----------



## Sallar55 (12 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hope the legs are ok! Cycle-camped up there years back, some tough climbs. Stunning area though


Glad it was down, the scenery and old buildings makes it all worth while. Might have a rest day, road up to the Lagos is being repaired. Getting ahead of the cut off time is unlikely.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Glad it was down, the scenery and old buildings makes it all worth while. Might have a rest day, road up to the Lagos is being repaired. Getting ahead of the cut off time is unlikely.



Good luck to you sir


----------



## BoldonLad (13 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Glad it was down, the scenery and old buildings makes it all worth while. Might have a rest day, road up to the Lagos is being repaired. Getting ahead of the cut off time is unlikely.



Really enjoying your spectacular photographs.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2022)

Stoke Canon today


----------



## briantrumpet (15 May 2022)

Aylesbeare this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2022)

Let's go for Plymtree today:


----------



## gtmet (17 May 2022)

Saint Mary, Portbury.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2022)

Another St Mary's, Rhuddlan this time c.1400, taken this morning.


----------



## andyoxon (23 May 2022)

First visit to Malmesbury. Lunch on a bench at the Abbey - which apparently had a continuous history from 7thC to ~1540.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 May 2022)

Lots of church pics to choose from, but here is a pleasant one in a Perthshire glen


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

MBIFO the _Eglise Protestante_ in Neuf Brisach, Alsace , with the Catholic Church of St. Louis in the background. However, if you look on Google Maps it's obvious which of these two was considered the important one when Neuf-Brisach was built as a planned fortified town the 1700's.


----------



## gom (28 May 2022)




----------



## gtmet (29 May 2022)

Saint Mary Magdalene, Chewton Mendip, the finest tower in Somerset.






Once Fitzroger land, this corner of Somerset is now Waldegrave country.

Sir Henry Fitzroger obit 1388.


Frances, Countess Waldegrave obit 1879.


----------



## Sallar55 (30 May 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

St Mary's Church, Marlborough


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

St Mary's RC, 




Glendowan.


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

St Thomas CofE, Barrowford. I reckon it could double as a fire station with that watch tower.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jun 2022)

MB was IFO the current St Thomas CofE, Barrowford, in the last pic - here it is in front of it's Victorian predecessor.


----------



## andyoxon (3 Jun 2022)

​St Mary the Virgin Church, Turville (Chilterns), aka St Barnabus' in _The Vicar of Dibley_...


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> Saint Mary Magdalene, Chewton Mendip, the finest tower in Somerset.
> 
> View attachment 646830
> 
> ...



Hmm, I reckon North Petherton edges it, personally (not my photo)


----------



## gtmet (4 Jun 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Hmm, I reckon North Petherton edges it, personally (not my photo)
> 
> View attachment 647537


🤣 The notice inside Chewton Mendip did mention that some people considered St Mary, Taunton as a competitor, but said nothing of North Petherton.


----------



## gtmet (4 Jun 2022)

Saint Michael, Clapton-in-Gordano.






Unusually, yesterday it was open, for the jubilee. So:

C13 buttery screen from nearby Clapton Court & the Wynter monument.


----------



## Sallar55 (4 Jun 2022)

Sky looks good, perhaps no thunder ⚡ storm tonight


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

MBIFO St Andrews Church, Great Billing (again)


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jun 2022)

Marlborough College chapel


----------



## gtmet (9 Jun 2022)

Saint Martin, North Nibley.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2022)

Ashcombe today:


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

MBIFO Bakewell Methodist Church on t'other day's ride.


----------



## gtmet (13 Jun 2022)

Saint John the Baptist, Axbridge.




Font 1450, angels hidden by plaster under the Commonwealth.





Medieval roof panels, with Green Man, still faintly coloured, brilliant plaster nave roof.






Monuments to Ann & William Prowse.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2022)

St. Nicholas in Little Saxham









And St. Giles in Risby


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Jun 2022)

Caen


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2022)

Honiton today. Apparently the architect normally did railway stations.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2022)

Saint Pauls Church, Jarrow, and ruins of Monastery. This is not far from where I live, and, I have passed it often. Never really thought to stop and look. It is, I believe, where St Bede spent most of his life. Silly person that I am, as I wandered around, I. was thinking, given that Bede is reasonably famous, why didn't they




call it St Bede's, rather than St Paul's? Then, I realised, he (Bede) wasn't famous when they built the Monastery here, he was just one of many monks!


----------



## gtmet (18 Jun 2022)

Holy Cross - Saint Mark, Mark.





Two of the four carved wooden evangelists with their symbols.
Mark-winged ox. Matthew - divine man.





One of the more recent of dozens of carved wooden figure corbels - Bishop Kennion.


C15 stone font. One of two red lions guarding the south door, in Jubilee garb.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

Catholic church in Ringsheim, south Germany, while I was definitely not lost in the village.


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2022)

St Anne's Epwell. I was kindly offered a bacon sandwich, which I declined (not being a religious type), however, if you're passing on a Sunday morning


----------



## rualexander (19 Jun 2022)

Comrie


----------



## cwskas (21 Jun 2022)

I took this photo on my recent *trip through Oklahoma*, out in the middle of nowhere, specifically for this thread.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jun 2022)

Give yourself a pat on the back if you can see the church MBIIFO...


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Jun 2022)

St Mary's, Greaseborough


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Jun 2022)

Holy Trinity, Wentworth


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2022)

The mightily impressive tower at Bradninch:


----------



## gtmet (22 Jun 2022)

Saint Mary the Virgin, Hawkesbury.
Seen from Hawkesbury Old Road.





Nave & chancel; Norman font bowl.






Modern memorial roundels to Wulfstan, last of the Anglo-Saxon bishops, once incumbent here, later Bishop of Worcester and scourge of the original Bristol slave trade.



Insight into rural life.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> Saint Mary the Virgin, Hawkesbury.
> Seen from Hawkesbury Old Road.
> 
> View attachment 650082
> ...



That is a real beauty, and what a setting!


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

St John the Evangelist - Worsthorne, Lancs
From Wiki - 
"The church was built in 1834–35 to a design by Lewis Vulliamy, and the chancel was added in 1894 by W. B. Colbram. In 1903–04 the Lancaster architects Austin and Paley built the west tower and removed old vestries at the west end extending the seating."


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## rualexander (24 Jun 2022)

Sorn, Ayrshire


----------



## gtmet (24 Jun 2022)

Saint Adeline, Little Sodbury.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 650386



Cute wee place, looks like a Victorian version of a Romanesque/Norman chapel


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Cute wee place, looks like a Victorian version of a Romanesque/Norman chapel



I am assuming it is or was a Church. It houses the Kirkmandrine Stones which I couldn't really see due to the sun shining on the glass.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I am assuming it is or was a Church. It houses the Kirkmandrine Stones which I couldn't really see due to the sun shining on the glass.



Ancient site with a C19th rebuild according to the web


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jun 2022)

Old pic ... St Edith Shocklach. Grade I, c.1150


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2022)

MBIFO the gates to Bridford church today:


----------



## gtmet (26 Jun 2022)

Saint Barnabas, Claverham.


----------



## gtmet (27 Jun 2022)

Holy Trinity, Burrington.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> Holy Trinity, Burrington.
> 
> View attachment 650691
> 
> ...



Another one where I've rung the bells, over 40 years ago now.


----------



## gtmet (28 Jun 2022)

Saint Thomas a Becket, Pensford.

The all purpose picture: on a bridge, in front of water, a church, & something different.






The nave now being a private residence only the ground floor room of the tower is open. The general effect is of an ecclesiastical bric-a-brac shop.


----------



## gtmet (28 Jun 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Another one where I've rung the bells, over 40 years ago now.


 Must start bringing home bell rope pictures. In the meantime:


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> Must start bringing home bell rope pictures. In the meantime:
> 
> View attachment 650809




Yup, rung there too


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> Saint Thomas a Becket, Pensford.
> 
> The all purpose picture: on a bridge, in front of water, a church, & something different.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that featured in a telly show, think it was presented by Caroline Quentin


----------



## gtmet (29 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> Must start bringing home bell rope pictures. In the meantime:
> 
> View attachment 650809


... & my bike in front of the rest of All Saints, Publow.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jul 2022)

Two for the price of one at Swaffham Prior with St Mary's and St. Cyriac & St. Julitta's:


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jul 2022)

Histon Baptist Church:


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jul 2022)

gtmet said:


> Must start bringing home bell rope pictures. In the meantime:
> 
> View attachment 650809




Haha, I've just realised that the famous Cecil Mogford is on that board - I rang with him just once or twice in the 1980s... he was a legend in the bellringing world, and even had a little ditty about his willingness to come and help out:

If in adversity you would survive,
Ring Compton Dando 325.


----------



## gtmet (2 Jul 2022)

Saint Nicholas, Whitchurch. Stolid C12 church on the eastward continuation of Dundry ridge, now enveloped by Bristol. Obviously worth more than a glance over the wall, but feeling somewhat enveloped by Bristol I hurried on.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2022)

Familiar to anyone who's been to Donington Park as it's clearly visble from the circuit - The priory church of St. Mary & St. Hardulph at Breedon on the Hill


----------



## Willd (3 Jul 2022)

The Holy Trinity, Churchover


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jul 2022)

St Georges Church, South Moor, County Durham.


----------



## gtmet (5 Jul 2022)

This sign puzzled me for years, being unable to think of any St Mary's nearer than Thornbury, a good 5 km off, and not in that direction.



Yesterday a greetings card on sale in the Oldbury Community cafe provided the vital clue, so I kept my eyes peeled for a small green shed, and here it is: my bike in front of Saint Mary the Virgin, Shepperdine.


----------



## All uphill (5 Jul 2022)

Church of St James in Halse, Somerset this morning. 

This church has a large witch Hazel tree that is covered in beautiful flowers and perfume in February!


----------



## Chromatic (6 Jul 2022)

St. Stephen, Moreton Valence, Gloucestershire. 
My first church visit since March last year so I've just looked up.


----------



## Chromatic (8 Jul 2022)

Rode to this one today:
St Bartholomew, Coaley, Gloucestershire.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

St. Pauls, Chester about an hour ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2022)

MBIFO Chesterfield cathedral. 
Taken on a short break, for a pedal, during my drive home from Hathersage for today's walk.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2022)

St. Peter's in Swainsthorpe









There were another 7 round tower churches (including 3 St. Marys) on today's outing, but I think I've previously shown them all.


----------



## gtmet (10 Jul 2022)

Saint Michael's, Glastonbury Tor (rems of)


----------



## Alex321 (12 Jul 2022)

Penllyn church. Need to go back and try again, I seem to have chopped off the top.





Went back that way today - here is a better pic


----------



## gtmet (12 Jul 2022)

Saint Nicholas, Uphill (ruins thereof).


----------



## gtmet (12 Jul 2022)

Saint Christopher, Lympsham.


----------



## Chromatic (13 Jul 2022)

St. John the Baptist, Ruardean, Gloucestershire.


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2022)

Saint Michael, Brent Knoll.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Jul 2022)

gtmet said:


> Saint Michael, Brent Knoll.


Seems to be missing the "bike in front of" part


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Seems to be missing the "bike in front of" part



The bicycle is, as always, plain to see. This edition of the 'Spot the Bike' contest will close in a week's time.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2022)

gtmet said:


> The bicycle is, as always, plain to see. This edition of the 'Spot the Bike' contest will close in a week's time.



The bike is in one picture but I'm using my tablet so I had to go looking for it to spot it.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2022)

gtmet said:


> The bicycle is, as always, plain to see. This edition of the 'Spot the Bike' contest will close in a week's time.


What's the prize?


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2022)

Fame, fortune, renown, adulation. Well done sir!!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

St Mary & All Saints' Church, Holcot, on today's sunny ride ☀


----------



## gtmet (15 Jul 2022)

Saint Mary the Virgin, Shapwick.






The Bull family are big in these parts.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2022)

St David's Church in Exeter today, where I was playing Handel's Messiah (and I'm a very naughty boy, obvs.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2022)

MBIFO Meissenheim Lutheran Church.


----------



## Willd (17 Jul 2022)

St Edith's, Orton-on-the-Hill


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2022)

Willd said:


> St Edith's, Orton-on-the-Hill
> 
> View attachment 653206



I'll raise you a St Edith, Shocklach.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'll raise you a St Edith, Shocklach.
> View attachment 653377



Nice bit of Romanesque you got there young fella me lad


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

Mbifo a tiny chapel in Ichenheim, south Germany.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'll raise you a St Edith, Shocklach.
> View attachment 653377



Aye, just shy of 900 years old, a bit of a rarity up in these here parts.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jul 2022)

Stithians


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jul 2022)

Constantine today:


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jul 2022)

MBIFO the magnificent Somerset tower of Probus in Cornwall:


----------



## Alex321 (21 Jul 2022)

Llanblethian church, this evening


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2022)

St Peter and St Paul in Rothersthorpe earlier today


----------



## Alex321 (23 Jul 2022)

Llancarfan this evening


----------



## Alex321 (23 Jul 2022)

And Llantrythid, half an hour or so later. You can hardy see the church through the trees


----------



## gtmet (24 Jul 2022)

Saint Bridget, Brean.


----------



## Willd (24 Jul 2022)

St Thomas, Hockley Heath


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jul 2022)

St Nicholas, Sabden 
It's listing says;
"SABDEN SD 73 NE 3/43 Church of St.Nicholas 17-12-1968 - II Church, 1846, with chancel probably later. Squared sandstone with slate roof. Norman style. Comprises a west tower, nave, and lower chancel with a lean-to vestry against its north wall. Tower has west window with round head and 2 round-headed lights with central shaft. Below the window is blind arcading. On the east and west sides are tall blind openings with round heads. On 3 sides are gablets with clock faces, above which rises the bell stage which is octagonal, the 4 cardinal sides wider and with slim round-headed openings. This is surmounted by a stone spire. The west door has a round head. The nave and chancel windows are tall with splayed reveals and round heads. The nave is of 4 bays separated by pilaster strips treated as buttresses of slight projection, with a corbel table under the eaves. The 2 west nave windows are similar. The chancel is of 4 bays, the windows having linked hoods. The east window is similar to the west tower window. Inside, the nave is ceiled and has a west gallery, and the round chancel arch and responds are of several square orders. The chancel has an open timber roof."


----------



## gtmet (24 Jul 2022)

Saint Mary, Berrow, in the edge of the dunes.


----------



## Alex321 (25 Jul 2022)

St Pauls, Pontyclun


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2022)

Marignac-en-Diois today:


----------



## gtmet (27 Jul 2022)

... in front of the Extremely-High Collegiate Church of the Holy Trinity, soaring high above Westbury-on-Trym.





C13 Nave. C13 piscina & sedilia in S aisle. C19 stained glass in polygonal apse.









& seen from Church Road.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Jul 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of the Extremely-High Collegiate Church of the Holy Trinity, soaring high above Westbury-on-Trym.
> 
> View attachment 654655
> 
> ...



High Anglican? All smells & bells?


----------



## gtmet (27 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> High Anglican? All smells & bells?



RIght first time! If you see a clergyman in a soutane in W-O-T he will be from Holy Trinity, not from Sacred Heart up on the hill.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2022)

St. Michael's in Geldeston


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

St James in Thurning


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> St James in Thurning
> 
> View attachment 654938
> 
> ...



Like the colour of the bike


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Like the colour of the bike



Thanks it's my mountain goat bike


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2022)

There's a trickle of water in between, which is supposed to be a river... but let's go for Aouste church...


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Jul 2022)

St Blanes South Bute


----------



## Alex321 (31 Jul 2022)

St Illtyds, Llanharry


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Aug 2022)

St. Deiniol, Worthenbury (just over Welsh border, nr Bangor on Dee). Lovely 1736 church.
_Listed Grade I as an exceptionally fine Georgian church with a remarkably complete set of interior fixtures and fittings, one of the finest examples of its kind in the country.



_


----------



## gtmet (1 Aug 2022)

Saint Mary, Littleton-Severn.


----------



## rualexander (1 Aug 2022)

Loudoun Kirk


----------



## gtmet (2 Aug 2022)

... in front of Saint George, Easton-in-Gordano.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2022)

Plan de Baix, yesterday, and as it was open, an interior shot too.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of Saint George, Easton-in-Gordano.



Nice bells there too


----------



## geocycle (3 Aug 2022)

I love this one! Keld Chapel, a 16th century chantry for nearby Shap Abbey. About as rustic as it gets.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2022)

La Piarre this morning (you might have guessed that)... it was getting warm by this point, but I was glad to have made an early start, as it was again 35C in the shade by the time I got home, with a hair-dryer-type hot wind.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2022)

I'd forgotten about this pretty one earlier in the day from yesterday, at Aspremont... sadly, like most here, locked.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2022)

St Mary's Church, Orlingbury, on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2022)

The first of today's churches - St. Peter's in Snailwell (the others will be added over the next couple of days)


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2022)

The temple (protestant church) in Menglon:


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2022)

Today's church from yesterday's ride is St. Giles in Risby


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2022)

St Marys, Cilcain, N Wales earlier. Oldest bits are 13th century.


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)

Croft - St Michael & All Angels


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)

St John the Baptist, Stanford on Soar 






picture with bike didn't show much church


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2022)

The final churches from Friday's ride have been previously posted by others a couple of times, but why not add them again - the twin churches of St. Mary's and St Cyriac & St Julitta in Swaffham Prior.
The usual view from the road with St. Mary's at the front and St Cyriac & St Julitta mostly hidden by trees




St Cyriac & St Julitta from inside the grounds



St. Mary's from inside the grounds




I also stopped at All Saints in Beyton, but as there isn't a 'My bike (hidden by a bush) in front of a church' thread it will have to go here


----------



## Alex321 (7 Aug 2022)

St Mary Magdelene, Monknash today


----------



## Coast (7 Aug 2022)

1989 Carlton Super Course relaxing outside All Saints Church, Gresford, Wrecsam.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

MBIFO St Giles Church. My blood donoring place is in their church hall just behind the pic


----------



## Chromatic (11 Aug 2022)

St George’s, King’s Stanley, Gloucestershire


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2022)

Chalancon today. I've no idea what it's like inside, as it's never been open when I've passed. Grrr.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Aug 2022)

Church in Llanmihangel this evening


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2022)

A new one for me - on the road to les Tatins from Boulc. Another locked one.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Aug 2022)

The rather magnificently towered St. Andrew's in Geat Finborough which, it turns out, is the last resting place of John Ravenscroft (John Peel)


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Aug 2022)

Two of MBIFO Die Cathedral


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

Saint Helens, church in Sibbertoft


----------



## All uphill (20 Aug 2022)

"Ready for blast off, Captain!"


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Aug 2022)

Ooh, too many to choose from today, so let's plump for another tower about to be launched into orbit, at Marsanne.


----------



## gtmet (23 Aug 2022)

Saint Andrew, Clevedon.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Aug 2022)

Put Saint Martin from yesterday:


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2022)

St. Mary's in Woodditton


----------



## Alex321 (26 Aug 2022)

St Mary's Church, in the village called St Mary Church


----------



## Alex321 (26 Aug 2022)

And the Church of the Holy Cross, Cowbridge. Some of the churches round here look more like castles.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2022)

Definitely a pretty one at Crupies today - just a pity it too was locked, as I'd have loved to have seen inside.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Aug 2022)

*St James's Church, Dalehead , nr Clitheroe (also Gisburn Forest/Stocks Reservoir)*

When the reservoir was built in 1932 the old St James's Chruch wasn't below the waterline, but concerns about contaminating the water supply meant they chose to relocate the building + graveyard about 1mile to its current location.

The old church foundations were lost but have been uncovered since and can be viewed with some info about the church and the reasons for its move.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Aug 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Definitely a pretty one at Crupies today - just a pity it too was locked, as I'd have loved to have seen inside.
> 
> View attachment 658939



Love those romanesque churches, often in really tranquil spots and so peaceful inside (when you can get in) 
Got a piccy off web.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Love those romanesque churches, often in really tranquil spots and so peaceful inside (when you can get in)
> Got a piccy off web.
> View attachment 658967



Ha, thanks. Looks like it's been extensively & nicely restored. The one at Comps is fantastic, and I did get in there last summer. If you're on Facebook, I put some photos there: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/unanglaisendiois/posts/pfbid021ay747bPrfZcA46go9J1TS989w6LxszR7udSF4799ZHtBADw7yraPbSdUeDQUQu9l


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

All Saints Church , Holdenby .
Have searched for this church a couple of times over the years finally found it this morning.


----------



## gtmet (30 Aug 2022)

Saint James the Elder, Horton, with the rear side of Horton Court visible beyond the church.






Nave, medieval stained glass fragments in the north chapel, wheel sundial.










To the left, the side wall of Horton Court.


----------



## Chromatic (31 Aug 2022)

St Swithun’s, Leonard Stanley, Gloucestershire.


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2022)

My Belgium rental city bike in front of the church in Eppegem, just south of Mechelen.


----------



## gtmet (31 Aug 2022)

Saint Mary, Woolavington.


----------



## gtmet (1 Sep 2022)

... in front of the N side of Saint Congar, Badgworth.





Nave & chancel.


S door Tudor carvings; C13 carved bishop supporting Jacobean carved pulpit; St Congar, anchorite, top right C19 glass panel.






... in front of the South side


----------



## All uphill (2 Sep 2022)

Mbifo St Peter's Ilton, Somerset today.


----------



## All uphill (2 Sep 2022)

St Aldham's and St Eadburga in Broadway, Somerset today. Another church that I have often been near, but never taken the time to visit before.


----------



## gtmet (2 Sep 2022)

... in front of Saint Mary & Saint Edward, Barrow Gurney.






South door, south aisle with reredos by Zwinck of Oberammergau.







Detail of nativity panel.






W tower.






Talking to a former churchwarden it seems that the during the ownership of the Gibbs family the south aisle continued as the family Roman Catholic chapel, possibly screened by a curtain from the adjacent nave. The church continues as the High Church end of the benefice.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2022)

MBIFO Kingsthorpe Baptist Church, a Team Ministry: something I've never heard of, I must admit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2022)

Chester Cathedral


----------



## Vertego (6 Sep 2022)

MBIFO... St Michael's, North Waltham, Hampshire


----------



## gtmet (6 Sep 2022)

Saint Augustine, Clutton.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2022)

Yet another one I've not seen inside... St Julien en Quint, yesterday...


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Sep 2022)

St John the Baptist, Wadworth


----------



## gtmet (7 Sep 2022)

Saint James, Cameley.






Inside, an unusual combination of reformation furniture, and fragments of medieval and later wall paintings.






The feet of a large painting of Saint Christopher opposite the south door.



No, it is not me, the nave wall does lean.


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Sep 2022)

Old St Chad's, Shrewsbury


----------



## Alex321 (10 Sep 2022)

My local church - Ystradowen


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

St Mary's, Orlingbury


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

All Saints, Great Harrowden


----------



## Alex321 (11 Sep 2022)

Does a chapel count? Treos today.


----------



## All uphill (14 Sep 2022)

I took a spin into West Somerset yesterday and was glad of some shelter from the rain.

Langford Budville




Stawley




Turns out the church is a mile or so from the village shop and cafe. Confused me.


----------



## All uphill (14 Sep 2022)

On the way back I took a quick picture in Greenham.


----------



## gtmet (14 Sep 2022)

... in front of Saint Mary, Cossington.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

St Dunstan's church


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> All Saints, Great Harrowden
> View attachment 660739



@Willd: looks like you must have been quite close to my home


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2022)

All Saints, Hunmanby


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

Penmark Church. Not easy to get a good view of it, and the gate was locked.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Sep 2022)

St Alkmunds (left) & St Julians (ahead) Shrewsbury. Pretty sure St Alkmunds is a Peculiar, and has no parish.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2022)

We made a beeline for Honeychurch


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

St. Peter's in Freston


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

St Theodores in Port Talbot


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

And St James in Pyle


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

MBIFO Westminster Cathedral on Monday's ride/walk 👑


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

Tiny shrine to the Holy Family, Simonswald, Black Forest.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Sep 2022)

St Mary's & All Saints, Shelton, Notts.:


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

All Saints Church Sutton Bassett


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

What I think is probably a wayside chapel in the Simonswäldertal. I've rarely seen one look this abandoned.

Notice Unnecessarily complex lamp post accessory.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Sep 2022)

St Alkmunds (a Peculiar with no parish) Shrewsbury.


----------



## gtmet (24 Sep 2022)

Saint Edward, Chilton-upon-Polden.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gwylan (24 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> View attachment 662279



But you have to savour the Primus and the "al fresco" coffee.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Sep 2022)

The modest little church at Ottery...


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Sep 2022)

Walpole Old Chapel;was originally just a house but converted in to a non-conformist chapel in the 17th century

https://walpoleoldchapel.org/about/


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Sep 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> The modest little church at Ottery...
> 
> View attachment 662334


That looks more like a Cathedral.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Sep 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> That looks more like a Cathedral.




Haha, that's because it does... Ottery St Mary was a deliberate 14th-century scale copy of Exeter Cathedral, in effect... Bishop Grandisson was involved with both establishments.


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

St Denys, Kelmarsh 





a tad dark, so I took another one minus the steeple:


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

St Catherine, Draughton


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Haha, that's because it does... Ottery St Mary was a deliberate 14th-century scale copy of Exeter Cathedral, in effect... *Bishop Grandisson* was involved with both establishments.



Appropriate name.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Appropriate name.




He was quite the bish. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Grandisson


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> St Denys, Kelmarsh
> 
> View attachment 662373
> 
> ...



Steeple was obviously blocking the whole sun & its light


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> St Catherine, Draughton
> 
> View attachment 662375



Sensible, I see you removed the steeple before taking the pic - once bitten...


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2022)

Elybazza61 said:


> Walpole Old Chapel;was originally just a house but converted in to a non-conformist chapel in the 17th century
> 
> https://walpoleoldchapel.org/about/
> 
> ...



I've been past that a few times and keep forgetting to stop.


----------



## gtmet (28 Sep 2022)

Saint Gregory, Weare.


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Sep 2022)

New St Chad's, Shrewsbury - features a round nave, appropriate as the pic was taken by a round knave


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> New St Chad's, Shrewsbury - features a round nave, appropriate as the pic was taken by a round knave



Sounds like a lot of Knavel gazing to me...


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Sep 2022)

Holy Trinity, Leaton, Shrops. 1859 by S Pountney Smith and described by Pevsner as having a "façade as crazy as any of this High Victorian phase.".
The ride out from Shrewsbury is surprisingly pleasant - or else I have been lucky with the traffic when I have ridden there.





That crazy façade. The whole church is a crazy mélange of styles and the skinny little belfry is pleasantly barking. I think it might be one of my fave Viccy churches.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2022)

Two more from Norfolk today. 
Firstly St. Margaret's in Breckles - the small churchyard made it difficult to get a decent pic



Secondly, St. Peter's in Rockland St. Peter complete with thatched roof


----------



## cwskas (7 Oct 2022)

The 'historical' churches here in Central Texas can't hold a candle to the masterpieces you visit. This one is in the middle of a large section of ranch land, houses far and few between.

But it did have some quite pretty and well attended to flowers. We are in extreme drought conditions.






​


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a small church in Moulton village.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 663685
> 
> 
> MBIFO a small church in Moulton village.



The Moulton I cycle through occasionally is too small to have a church


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

Unusual and probably a pretty modern church today. Their woodwork has seen better days.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2022)

Dunsford today:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Oct 2022)

Grade II listed St. Catherines at Gatton, Merstham. Circa C13, more information here: https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...igate-and-banstead-merstham-ward#.Y0V2dVLMJhE


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Oct 2022)

Silverton today:


----------



## Alex321 (14 Oct 2022)

Miskin All Hallows Catholic Church


----------



## Alex321 (14 Oct 2022)

And a few hundred yards down the road


----------



## geocycle (15 Oct 2022)

Looking at @Alex321 post above, does anyone know why there was a burst of Catholic churches built in the 60s and 70s?


----------



## CharlesF (15 Oct 2022)

Wasn’t that a time of Christian revival with many churches reaching out to unbelievers in a modern way, maybe the Catholic Church thought they had a huge new congregation to be accommodated?


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Oct 2022)

CharlesF said:


> Wasn’t that a time of Christian revival with many churches reaching out to unbelievers in a modern way, maybe the Catholic Church thought they had a huge new congregation to be accommodated?



Yes, the Second Vatican Council in 1962 allowed modernism in church design, often (but not always) to great effect.
Oddly, the design of the new Liverpool cathedral pre-dates this, but building didn't start until 1962.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2022)

The Methodist Chapel






And St Mary's Church, dark photo as it was taken @ 19:40, Tissington, Derbyshire.


----------



## gtmet (15 Oct 2022)

CharlesF said:


> Wasn’t that a time of Christian revival with many churches reaching out to unbelievers in a modern way, maybe the Catholic Church thought they had a huge new congregation to be accommodated?



Possibly but more likely simply urban expansion, new parishes being created at a time when new housing estates were spreading congregations beyond existing parishes, and the noticeable recent decline of faith had not yet set in. 

And possibly increasing integration into English life bringing greater wealth and a tendency to move out to the new suburbs.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Oct 2022)

gtmet said:


> Possibly but more likely simply urban expansion, new parishes being created at a time when new housing estates were spreading congregations beyond existing parishes, and the noticeable recent decline of faith had not yet set in.
> 
> And possibly increasing integration into English life bringing greater wealth and a tendency to move out to the new suburbs.



Assuming there actually WAS on increase in Catholic Church building, in the period, in the UK, I would guess the above is a plausible explanation. It certainly fits the bill in the area in which I live.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Oct 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes, the Second Vatican Council in 1962 allowed modernism in church design, often (but not always) to great effect.
> Oddly, the design of the new Liverpool cathedral pre-dates this, but building didn't start until 1962.
> View attachment 664627



I really ought to go and revisit Clifton Cathedral in Bristol someday... it's of a similar vintage, and a stunning thing... I've played a couple of concerts in there, a long time ago. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifton_Cathedral


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2022)

Ballintoy COI, clearly having some re-furb.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Oct 2022)

Lympstone today:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Oct 2022)

The lovely small church of St Peter at Tandridge, circa C12, Grade 1 listed. Next to an ancient and beautiful yew (original builders had to work around the tree roots). The lychgate framed the sunlight, and poppy wreaths have been placed at the war memorial to the right. Elegant lamp & arch at the porch, with Ukrainian ribbons attached to the gates and boot/ shoe scrapers left and right. Someone took time to carve & paint the wooden sign that greets visitors on approach. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1189811


----------



## All uphill (19 Oct 2022)

MBIFO St Michael's, Broome in South Norfolk.




This is a very special place to me with strong family connections.


----------



## All uphill (19 Oct 2022)

Another St Michael's in Beccles.


----------



## All uphill (19 Oct 2022)

And a third St Michael's in Geldeston, also South Norfolk.


----------



## All uphill (19 Oct 2022)

My fourth church today is St Mary's in Bungay, Suffolk.

Very grand!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2022)

All uphill said:


> And a third St Michael's in Geldeston, also South Norfolk.
> 
> View attachment 665150



Almost a snap from me earlier in the year


----------



## All uphill (19 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Almost a snap from me earlier in the year
> View attachment 665184



Yours is a better photo!

That must have been quite a ride for you? 100 miles?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2022)

All uphill said:


> Yours is a better photo!
> 
> That must have been quite a ride for you? 100 miles?



Only just over 50 miles - one way up to Beccles, past the St Michael's you posted from the town centre and into the King's Head for lunch and a few drinks, then train home. Found it to be quite a nice day out so did it 3 times in late summer.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Oct 2022)

Grade II listed, C12 church of St George in Crowhurst. More information here: https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1029927


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Oct 2022)

St Andrew's in Limpsfield Chart, built late C19 from local stone.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Oct 2022)

Eglwysilan today


----------



## gtmet (23 Oct 2022)

Saint Leonard, Shipham.







St Leonard & prisoner, possibly medieval stone head from the original church.


----------



## gtmet (27 Oct 2022)

Saint Michael & All Angels, Rowberrow.





Working our way forward in time:
Saxon cross fragment.


C14 font on newer pedestal.


Stuart crest - the angel may be James I !


Saints George of England & Louis of France.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 661942
> 
> 
> MBIFO Westminster Cathedral on Monday's ride/walk 👑



Did you go inside? 
It's impressive as is the view from the top of tower .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did you go inside?
> It's impressive as is the view from the top of tower .



It was on the morning of the Queen's funeral, so everything was security security security.. Next time, maybe 👍


----------



## Alex321 (30 Oct 2022)

Radyr Christ Church


----------



## All uphill (31 Oct 2022)

MBIFO Brean Methodist Church


----------



## gtmet (31 Oct 2022)

Due to an error of navigation, my bicycle in front of Saint George, Falfield.





C19 C20 vestry & bin unfortunately prominent.

Below, E & W windows.







& from the East, hiding the vestry and bins.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Nov 2022)

All Saints Datchworth Hertfordshire. So that’s it I don’t have to take anymore church photos .


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Nov 2022)

gtmet said:


> Due to an error of navigation, my bicycle in front of Saint George, Falfield.
> 
> View attachment 666586
> 
> ...



Love the little minaret style steeple.


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2022)

St John The Baptist in Brinklow on my ride yesterday morning.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> St John The Baptist in Brinklow on my ride yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 666670


@dave r it looks like Hertfordshire was a lot sunnier than Warwickshire yesterday morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

MBIFO St Peters Church, Weston Favell on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2022)

Morchard Bishop today:


----------



## Alex321 (4 Nov 2022)

St Ellteyrn's, parish of Pentyrch


----------



## gtmet (10 Nov 2022)

In front of Saint Andrew, Compton Bishop. 
C15 churchyard cross.





C13 doorway detail, C15 pulpit tracery, Norman tub font.


----------



## All uphill (18 Nov 2022)

Sampford Arundel earlier today.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

St Mary the virgin church in Titchmarsh earlier today


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Nov 2022)

Lympstone today:


----------



## gtmet (21 Nov 2022)

Saint Andrew, Backwell.





From the other side, bicycle probably leaning against the corner of the Rodney chapel.


----------



## All uphill (23 Nov 2022)

The church in Heathfield, Cotford St Luke today.

Another one I have been close to but never seen before.


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

Shrewsbury School chapel (underneath a giant Red Arrow in the sky)


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Dec 2022)

St Mary's, Nelson, from the L&L


----------



## Alex321 (8 Dec 2022)

Welsh St Donats today. I cycle through the village frequently - several time a week, but the church is off down a side road I never take, so today is actually the first time I've seen it.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Dec 2022)

New St Chad's, Shrewsbury


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Dec 2022)

Clyst St George today... the main body of the church was destroyed by a stray incendiary bomb in WW2.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Dec 2022)

Lahaina Jodo Mission. A replica of a Buddhist temple in Maui.


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2022)

St Peter & St Paul, Winderton


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Dec 2022)

Marignac-en-Diois this morning, before the weather goes downhill this evening...


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Dec 2022)

St Mary's Church, Nelson, through the trees from the Leeds & Liverpool Canal


----------



## All uphill (30 Dec 2022)

North Curry Independent Baptist Church, just to show churches don't have to conform to the usual model.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2022)

All uphill said:


> North Curry Independent Baptist Church, just to show churches don't have to conform to the usual model.
> 
> 
> View attachment 672715



I knew I recognised the village; one of my colleagues in college commuted from there every day. If only I'd cycled more back then...


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2022)

St Leonards, Downham


----------



## steverob (31 Dec 2022)

All Saints Church, Hulcott, Buckinghamshire.






Strictly speaking it's not MY bike, but I did ride it there - it was a rented Brompton I was using for the weekend when I took this photo.


----------



## steverob (31 Dec 2022)

And for one of my bike, here's it outside St. Thomas' Church, Simpson, Milton Keynes.






Photo taken on Remembrance Sunday about an hour after the service was concluded, which is why the poppies are so promenently on display.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2023)

Will Canterbury Cathedral count? A rare picture with no people in the background.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2023)

I'm feeling virtuous having done the local 1254m col on NYD. Seeing the sun at la Chapelle on the church was one of the many rewards.


----------



## All uphill (2 Jan 2023)

I know I've posted mbifo this church before; this morning was so beautiful I had to take a new picture.

Angersleigh Church.


----------



## geocycle (2 Jan 2023)

Here’s St Matthew’s Keasden, near…. well not very much, but has a view of Ingleborough. Enjoyed the bench behind it again for an al fresco cafe stop.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2023)

Oldhippy said:


> Will Canterbury Cathedral count? A rare picture with no people in the background.
> 
> View attachment 672964



That should go in 'pic of the year'


----------



## All uphill (5 Jan 2023)

I've noticed a sign on the A378 pointing towards "Ancient Church" for at least 30 years, but not visited until today.

St Catherine's at Swell.






I'll plan on visiting again in another 30 years or so.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2023)

All uphill said:


> I've noticed a sign on the A378 pointing towards "Ancient Church" for at least 30 years, but not visited until today.
> 
> St Catherine's at Swell.
> 
> ...




If you didn't go in, do go in when you return in 2052, as the interior looks fascinating... https://www.britainexpress.com/counties/somerset/churches/swell.htm


----------



## All uphill (5 Jan 2023)

briantrumpet said:


> If you didn't go in, do go in when you return in 2052, as the interior looks fascinating... https://www.britainexpress.com/counties/somerset/churches/swell.htm



Thanks Brian.

I did go in and missed everything except the font. A reminder that when I am hungry and damp a cheese sandwich was the only thing I would have noticed.

I hang my head in shame and promise to go back later this year.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2023)

All uphill said:


> Thanks Brian.
> 
> I did go in and missed everything except the font. A reminder that when I am hungry and damp a cheese sandwich was the only thing I would have noticed.
> 
> I hang my head in shame and promise to go back later this year.



There's something special for me about churches that have largely missed the modernisers of the 19th century, and this one even missed the tower-builders of the 15th century- a little gem to treasure there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

Oldhippy said:


> Will Canterbury Cathedral count? A rare picture with no people in the background.
> 
> View attachment 672964



That photo really brought back memories of cycling through Chester during the covid lockdowns, really eerie. I'd lie and say you can just glimpse St. Peters at the top of Watergate St.


----------



## Willd (Sunday at 16:27)

3 off the main roads today, necessitated going down a few dead ends  

St Giles, Bubbenhall




Wappenbury





St Nicholas, Willoughby


----------

